# "You called down the thunder, well now you've got it!"



## Ron1YY

Damn I love that line!!!!!!! Great movie too!!!!!!

Alex and I were enjoying coffee and cigars when the conversation change to encrypted messages. Let's see for you guys can figure them out

9101805213907941088163
9101805213907992905198
9101805213907877602778
9101805213907982501287
9101805213907856672303
9101805213907909141985

Life is wonderful somedays........... Now for another cup of Joe and an old dusty cigar :ss :r o 


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Damn I love that line!!!!!!! Great movie too!!!!!!
> 
> Alex and I were enjoying coffee and cigars when the conversation change to encrypted messages. Let's see for you guys can figure them out
> 
> 9101805213907941088163
> 9101805213907992905198
> 9101805213907877602778
> 9101805213907982501287
> 9101805213907856672303
> 9101805213907909141985
> 
> Life is wonderful somedays........... Now for another cup of Joe and an old dusty cigar :ss :r o
> 
> Ron


:fu BastageS! I feel like a :chk That is an impressive launch! I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Troop_lee

Wow, is that what I think it is?? Very Nice!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Ron1YY said:


> Alex and I were enjoying coffee and cigars when the conversation change to encrypted messages.


what, did you two start speaking Cajun? :r


----------



## Papichulo

Bigwaved said:


> what, did you two start speaking Cajun? :r


yeah, over a plate of fried gator:tu


----------



## rack04

Uh Oh!! Fire in the hole.


----------



## Perry72

Ruh Roh Raggy!........:hn


----------



## fireman43

There oughta be a law against you two getting together.:r
Alone you guys are dangerous, but together you're deadly! Get em good!!!:tu:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

UH OH, if you and Alex got together on these.....:mn:mn


----------



## The Professor

:r :r :r

Go get 'em, FLCrew!!!


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Go get 'em, FLCrew!!!


bring it on D!


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> :fu BastageS! I feel like a :chk That is an impressive launch! I guess only time will tell.


Nothing impressive about them....Small.....Tiny......Gnats on a cow's A$$.

We call them warning shots, spotter rounds, or wake up calls

Ron


----------



## jjirons69

Yeah, right!!! Warning shots...


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Nothing impressive about them....Small.....Tiny......Gnats on a cow's A$$.
> 
> We call them warning shots, spotter rounds, or wake up calls
> 
> Ron


Ron, you know I won't hold it against you and Alex. :hn


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Ron, you know I won't hold it against you and Alex. :hn


I'd love to tell you that it is heading to Indiana, or even Texas, But.........

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

oo this otta be cool


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I'd love to tell you that it is heading to Indiana, or even Texas, But.........
> 
> Ron


It does not have to hit me to get your point. This is a team effort brohter:tu

Now where the hell is Kenny and Reggie Buckeye??


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Wow Ron......thats some serious ammo......:tu


----------



## snkbyt

yeah its amazing what you can get done while having coffee and a crusty old yellow cello smoke.........................:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> It does not have to hit me to get your point. This is a team effort brohter:tu
> 
> Now where the hell is Kenny and Reggie Buckeye??


MIA

Brent thanks for the sticks exchange (old yella for Padrons)..........was this a trade or warm ups?

"The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me"


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> MIA
> 
> Brent thanks for the sticks exchange (old yella for Padrons)..........was this a trade or warm ups?
> 
> "The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me"


That is a warm up. If you read my other threads I have something I am waiting for, as in you. I hope you like full bodied because it is coming. trust me. I have half of your sticks:chk


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> MIA
> 
> Brent thanks for the sticks exchange (old yella for Padrons)..........was this a trade or warm ups?
> 
> "The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me"


26s are not good? OK, I gotcha.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> That is a warm up. If you read my other threads I have something I am waiting for, as in you. I hope you like full bodied because it is coming. trust me. I have half of your sticks:chk


OK then pre-WAR............not a trade.......no TR needed


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> 26s are not good? OK, I gotcha.


yeah the suck..............send more
I love anything Padron.......always have


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> yeah the suck..............send more
> I love anything Padron.......always have


OK, I thought you were on drugs:ss Answer my email please. By the way, nothing is for a trade. You opened your heart with the first exhange. More will come


----------



## Ron1YY

"Doesn't anybody want to play for blood!!!!!"


"I'm your Huckelberry"


Ron


----------



## 12stones

All I gotta say is I'm glad I'm pretty sure I'm safe this time... I feel sorry for the suckers on the receiving end of this..


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> All I gotta say is I'm glad I'm pretty sure I'm safe this time... I feel sorry for the suckers on the receiving end of this..


"do you want to play a game" ......................PM me your addy (evil laugh)


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> All I gotta say is I'm glad I'm pretty sure I'm safe this time... I feel sorry for the suckers on the receiving end of this..


For all we know, you might be one of them Ricky...


----------



## 12stones

snkbyt said:


> "do you want to play a game" ......................PM me your addy (evil laugh)


Umm...no. I ain't stupid enough to ask for a hurtin' twice in one week. Ron already got me that way. :ss



Papichulo said:


> For all we know, you might be one of them Ricky...


Ron just hit me this week.


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> Umm...no. I ain't stupid enough to ask for a hurtin' twice in one week. Ron already got me that way. :ss
> 
> Ron just hit me this week.


So!!!!!! That just means that your addy was in my binder already!!!!!!!! Ya never know..........Remember

NO ONE IS SAFE IN THE JUNGLE!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

Them Forida boys is nutsy, I tell ya.


----------



## RPB67

WTG Ron !!!


Looks like an excellent run there. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Nice bombing run.
:tu


----------



## ATLHARP

Uh oh,

Back by popular demand!


ATL


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I was just doing what Jeff told me to do. I wanted to be one of the cool kids.

MCS


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> WTG Ron !!!
> Looks like an excellent run there. :tu


yeah thats it Rich............I had nothing to do w/this..............I was home watching TV......


----------



## SmokeyJoe

http://www.gotwavs.com/0095461785/WAVS/Movies/Tombstone/thunder.wav

Here's the line... nice job on the bombing raid! :ss


----------



## volfan

I am seriously worried for the recipients of anything Ron and/or Alex send out. Go get 'em guys.

scottie


----------



## snkbyt

volfan said:


> I am seriously worried for the recipients of anything Ron and/or Alex send out. Go get 'em guys.
> 
> scottie


why.....what did I do?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> yeah thats it Rich............I had nothing to do w/this..............I was home watching TV......


Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!! You ain't laying the blame solely on Me!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!!!! You ain't laying the blame solely on Me!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I just thought it was funny that everyone was stating "nice job Ron" and I could sit back and watch your six


----------



## Blueface

Do I hear fighting words?

In this century, the south will not loose again!!! (and that is coming from an infiltrated Yankee)


----------



## txdyna65

snkbyt said:


> why.....what did I do?


Mr innocent snake NOT

I hope none of those are headed my way....Ive been a good boy....lately :ss


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> Mr innocent snake NOT
> 
> I hope none of those are headed my way....Ive been a good boy....lately :ss


don't mind me...........I'm just here for the food


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah blah blah blah Aint nobody scared of those Florida boys:BS


j/k


:tu:chko


----------



## txdyna65

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah blah blah blah Aint nobody scared of those Florida boys:BS
> 
> j/k
> 
> :tu:chko


:r Famous last words

Some of you werent around when the Florida crew demolished KASR....I however have a good memory .....KASR hasnt been the same since


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> :r Famous last words
> 
> Some of you werent around when the Florida crew demolished KASR....I however have a good memory .....KASR hasnt been the same since


we didn't touch KASR................he fell over his shoe laces


----------



## Papichulo

Hmmmm, I not trying to instigate a war, but I am not SCARED:chk


----------



## txdyna65

snkbyt said:


> we didn't touch KASR................he fell over his shoe laces


:r I would be surprised if you said that with a straight face


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> :r I would be surprised if you said that with a straight face


its the only face I got


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> :r Famous last words
> 
> Some of you werent around when the Florida crew demolished KASR....I however have a good memory .....KASR hasnt been the same since


Im not Kasr and I STILL OWE U>>>>>
oo


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> :r Famous last words
> 
> Some of you werent around when the Florida crew demolished KASR....I however have a good memory .....KASR hasnt been the same since


That WAS fun!!!!!!! Here's a trip down memory lane for some

Altbierland NEVER, Florida FOREVER!!!!!

Now, who remembers that!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im not Kasr and I STILL OWE U>>>>>
> oo


Shall I take care of that for you Brother Booker???????? :ss

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

txdyna65 said:


> :r I would be surprised if you said that with a straight face


probably SMILED when he said it..:r


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> All I gotta say is I'm glad I'm pretty sure I'm safe this time... I feel sorry for the suckers on the receiving end of this..





snkbyt said:


> "do you want to play a game" ......................PM me your addy (evil laugh)


Hey!!!!!!! Alex, I have Ricky's addy!!!!!!!!! Want it???

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hey!!!!!!! Alex, I have Ricky's addy!!!!!!!!! Want it???
> Ron


I have ways of making you talk


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> I have ways of making you talk


Hell, it was sitting right there in my black portfolio!!!!!! Would you like a PM???

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Hell, it was sitting right there in my black portfolio!!!!!! Would you like a PM???
> 
> Ron


 I will take his and your please:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hell, it was sitting right there in my black portfolio!!!!!! Would you like a PM???
> 
> Ron


no I'm not that kind of person to send someone something (a bomb) they didn't ask for


----------



## snkbyt

ya know what seems funny to me is, until Ron & I got together yesterday to send out 6 little welcome to the war care packages..........TX & IN were TAS.......but now I hear nothing but silence


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> no I'm not that kind of person to send someone something (a bomb) they didn't ask for


Very true Neither am I

Ron

PM sent


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY said:


> Hey!!!!!!! Alex, I have Ricky's addy!!!!!!!!! Want it???
> 
> Ron


Hey, that chit ain't funny...



snkbyt said:


> I have ways of making you talk


Doesn't look like he's tryin' to clam up, Alex. :rolleyes



Papichulo said:


> I will take his and your please:chk


What the....? Dude, we're on the same side...


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> Hey, that chit ain't funny...
> 
> it is from where I sit....................:r
> 
> Doesn't look like he's tryin' to clam up, Alex. :rolleyes
> 
> thats cause I'm good at interrogation
> 
> What the....? Dude, we're on the same side...


Ron and I are on the same side too....but beating the crap out of your buddies just sharpens your skills for the real deal


----------



## Ron1YY

"I want your blood...and I want your souls...and I want them both right now."

:gn :hn :mn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> "I want your blood...and I want your souls...and I want them both right now."
> 
> :gn :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


"you're a daisy if you do"


----------



## Ron1YY

Morning Ricky!!!!!! I think you need to wake your brethren!!!!!!!


Morning Alex!!!!!!! 

"Doc, why the hell are you doing this? SnkByt is my friend. Hell I got lots of friends. I don't."


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Morning Ricky!!!!!! I think you need to wake your brethren!!!!!!!
> 
> Morning Alex!!!!!!!
> 
> "Doc, why the hell are you doing this? SnkByt is my friend. Hell I got lots of friends. I don't."
> 
> Ron


morning Ron...................."I love the smell of gunpowder in the morning"


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> ya know what seems funny to me is, until Ron & I got together yesterday to send out 6 little welcome to the war care packages..........TX & IN were TAS.......but now I hear nothing but silence


*silence*

I don't want to fight with Florida. My grand teacher told me not to mess with Florida and I'm a bit scared. But if you do attack Indiana, we won't go down without a fight, especially after your derogatory comment about Indiana.  Now you've angered us ... I know the odds are against us but we won't go down without a fight!! :tu:tu:tu

I'm relatively new here but I think it's great that we just send each other cigars. Kudos to the Florida crew for being the bombing bastages that they are!!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> *silence*
> 
> I don't want to fight with Florida. My grand teacher told me not to mess with Florida and I'm a bit scared. But if you do attack Indiana, we won't go down without a fight, especially after your derogatory comment about Indiana.  Now you've angered us ... I know the odds are against us but we won't go down without a fight!! :tu:tu:tu
> 
> I'm relatively new here but I think it's great that we just send each other cigars. *Kudos to the Florida crew for being the bombing bastages that they are!!*


The rest of the crew will be joining in VERY soon!!!!!!! This is just an opening salvo!!!!!

"You gonna do something or just stand there and bleed?"

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> *silence*
> 
> I don't want to fight with Florida "mommy"
> Kudos to the Florida crew for being the bombing bastages that they are!!


the crew hasn't started yet..........1st run from just 2 of the crew


Ron1YY said:


> The rest of the crew will be joining in VERY soon!!!!!!! This is just an opening salvo!!!!!
> "You gonna do something or just stand there and bleed?"
> Ron


"Why, TX & IN, you look like somebody just walked over your graves."


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> the crew hasn't started yet..........1st run from just 2 of the crew
> 
> "Why, TX & IN, you look like somebody just walked over your graves."


"I'm not dead yet"


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> Hey, that chit ain't funny...
> 
> What the....? Dude, we're on the same side...


I just need it for my records. I am truly focused on IN and FL


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> *The rest of the crew will be joining in VERY soon!!!!!!!* This is just an opening salvo!!!!!
> 
> "You gonna do something or just stand there and bleed?"
> 
> Ron


:mn:tpd:


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> :mn:tpd:


What, now you are getting involved?? Bring it on.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

snkbyt said:


> ya know what seems funny to me is, until Ron & I got together yesterday to send out 6 little welcome to the war care packages..........TX & IN were TAS.......but now I hear nothing but silence


Hi?

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Hmmm, now you don't hear the Floridians.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> What, now you are getting involved?? Bring it on.


Follow this from post #51.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108622&page=2

See if you can figure out who needs to hide and who can feel safe!!!!

"It's not your problem Doc. You don't have to mix up in this business. That is a hell of a thing for you to say to me."

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Follow this from post #51.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108622&page=2
> 
> See if you can figure out who needs to hide and who can feel safe!!!!
> 
> "It's not your problem Doc. You don't have to mix up in this business. That is a hell of a thing for you to say to me."
> 
> Ron


Ron, just having some fun. I have seen some of your hits. I am having a hard time trying to figure out how I will hit you. How does one hit a person like you. I really need to be outstide the box.


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi?
> 
> MCS


Hi Scott. Good Morning to you

"You know, Ed, if I thought you weren't my friend, I just don't think I could bear it."

Ron


----------



## rack04

I don't know about you all but I'm still shocked the New York hasn't jumped on this bandwagon yet. You know kinda like Florida did. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Ron, just having some fun. I have seen some of your hits. I am having a hard time trying to figure out how I will hit you. How does one hit a person like you. I really need to be outstide the box.


Chief Master Sergeant, it IS all about having fun!!!!!! Don't put too much thought into it, Just swing for a base hit!!!!!

Ron

P.S. Besides, You out rank me!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I don't know about you all but I'm still shocked the New York hasn't jumped on this bandwagon yet. You know kinda like Florida did. :tu


"Why Ike, whatever do you mean?"

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

Gosh I love watching a good swashbuckler in the morning, complete with Saber rattling and damsels in distress.



o:ss


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Chief Master Sergeant, it IS all about having fun!!!!!! Don't put too much thought into it, Just swing for a base hit!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Besides, You out rank me!!!!!!


My Marine friend, for respect of my fellow servicemen I have take care of you like a brother:u


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> My Marine friend, for respect of my fellow servicemen I have take care of you like a brother:u


Now that I know you are a Protector of my country and family, you should beware when round 2 comes up!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> What, now you are getting involved?? Bring it on.


I've been involved!! :tu


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> I've been involved!! :tu


OK, I just need to know who is attacking:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> OK, I just need to know who is attacking:tu


to those that get bit.........just look at the return addy on the box to see where it came from


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> to those that get bit.........just look at the return addy on the box to see where it came from


:r:r Yeah, but I want to strike now! BAstages:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> :r:r Yeah, but I want to strike now! BAstages:chk


shoot from the hip....................if that'll work for you :ss


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> shoot from the hip....................if that'll work for you :ss


two in the chest one to the head.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> two in the chest one to the head.


if you say so...............but one shot one kill works for me


----------



## Blueface

I seem to recall the last feud with the Florida Crew.
I recall a CS member with a four lettered user name, all in caps, starting with a "K" starting a bitch session with us.
Yeah, he laid some good hits on us.
We hit him in return.
WE then ended the feud with a massive HIT.
Do I see another 40 lb box having to land somewhere?


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> I seem to recall the last feud with the Florida Crew.
> I recall a CS member with a four lettered user name, all in caps, starting with a "K" starting a bitch session with us.
> Yeah, he laid some hits on us.
> We hit him.
> He then ended the feud with a massive HIT.
> Do I see another 40 lb box having to land somewhere?


CArlos, Aaron is a great guy:tu How could you guys brutalize him like that:r


----------



## Blueface

Papichulo said:


> CArlos, Aaron is a great guy:tu How could you guys brutalize him like that:r


I made a mistake and said "HE".
It was "WE" that finished it.
I see that same route brewing here.


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> I made a mistake and said "HE".
> It was "WE" that finished it.
> I see that same route brewing here.


I am scared brother:cb Truly am. What have I gotten myself into:r


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I am scared brother:cb Truly am. What have I gotten myself into:r


won't know till the dust settles......................................


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> won't know till the dust settles......................................


We truly will:tu

Reggie has not logged in since October 4th. He must be on a trip. I just emailed him to see if he was ok. I need some support here. Would you not say?


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> We truly will:tu
> 
> Reggie has not logged in since October 4th. He must be on a trip. I just emailed him to see if he was ok. I need some support here. Would you not say?


Trust me you have plenty of people behind you.:tu


----------



## fireman43

Y'all are playing with fire here. I don't recall the SoFL boys ever getting whipped. KASR gave em a few flesh wounds, but his fate was far more devastating in the end. All I'm gonna say is good luck, and hope ya have your affairs in order, because when you dance with the Devil you better be ready to pay the piper.:ss:r


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> to those that get bit.........just look at the return addy on the box to see where it came from


I guess that would be the easiest way for them



Papichulo said:


> two in the chest one to the head.


Chief, Have you not attended Sniper school????



Papichulo said:


> Carlos, Aaron is a great guy:tu How could you guys brutalize him like that:r


Umm, Brent, I wouldn't do that!!!!!!! Carlos *IS* the hardest hitter in the crew!!!



Blueface said:


> I made a mistake and said "HE".
> It was "WE" that finished it.
> *I see that same route brewing here*.


Opps, Too Late!!!!!!!



rack04 said:


> Trust me you have plenty of people behind you.:tu


This is good, because we have sustainded Months long wars, and remain standing

"What do you think darling? Should I hate him."

Ron

P.S. You guys really don't know how much I like this movie!!!!!!! All lines in quotes are from it. Not my true feelings toward anyone here, Just a theme that Alex started.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I guess that would be the easiest way for them
> 
> Chief, Have you not attended Sniper school????
> 
> Umm, Brent, I wouldn't do that!!!!!!! Carlos *IS* the hardest hitter in the crew!!!
> 
> Opps, Too Late!!!!!!!
> 
> This is good, because we have sustainded Months long wars, and remain standing
> 
> "What do you think darling? Should I hate him."
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. You guys really don't know how much I like this movie!!!!!!! All lines in quotes are from it. Not my true feelings toward anyone here, Just a theme that Alex started.


I will just bring my troops that went to Marine sniper school!!!! You know I love Beef Wellington, :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Shall I take care of that for you Brother Booker???????? :ss
> 
> Ron


Will u do that4me??? Pm me and lets talk about it. All heck go ahead&do what'ch do.


----------



## Troop_lee

:bx I'm making my list!! :mn


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I will just bring my troops that went to Marine sniper school!!!! You know I love Beef Wellington, :r


And so it begins.........

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Will u do that4me??? Pm me and lets talk about it. All heck go ahead&do what'ch do.


I'll take care of this in Round 2

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> And so it begins.........
> 
> Ron


Hey brother, it is all love:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Hey brother, it is all love:ss


Nothing but love back to you, BUT we are in the middle of a war. And the Geneva Convention does not apply here.

Therefore, I will use EVERY means I have at my disposal, Fair and unfair to win the war. Target personel with Large Caliber weapons, Cluster bombs on exposed targets rather than undercover, Bunker Busters on Mailboxes and civilian homes, Nukes, Rare and hard to finds, Gerbils........

You get the idea

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Nothing but love back to you, BUT we are in the middle of a war. And the Geneva Convention does not apply here.
> 
> Therefore, I will use EVERY means I have at my disposal, Fair and unfair to win the war. Target personel with Large Caliber weapons, Cluster bombs on exposed targets rather than undercover, Bunker Busters on Mailboxes and civilian homes, Nukes, Rare and hard to finds, Gerbils........
> 
> You get the idea
> 
> Ron


Why Ron you look like somebody just walked over your grave.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Nothing but love back to you, BUT we are in the middle of a war. And the Geneva Convention does not apply here.
> 
> Therefore, I will use EVERY means I have at my disposal, Fair and unfair to win the war. Target personel with Large Caliber weapons, Cluster bombs on exposed targets rather than undercover, Bunker Busters on Mailboxes and civilian homes, Nukes, Rare and hard to finds, Gerbils........
> 
> You get the idea
> 
> Ron


I suppose you figured out the "beef wellington" comment:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Why Ron you look like somebody just walked over your grave.


:r :r After I spit Port all over my keyboard!!!!!!!

"Fight's not with you Holiday. I beg to differ sir. We started a game we never got to finish, play for blood remember. I was just fooling around. I wasn't. And this time it's legal."

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I suppose you figured out the "beef wellington" comment:tu


Sure did!!!!!! So now the playing field has been evened

"Poor soul, he was just too high strung. I'm afraid the strain was more than he could bear."

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron you're no daisy! You're no daisy at all.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Nothing but love back to you, BUT we are in the middle of a war. And the Geneva Convention does not apply here.
> 
> Therefore, I will use EVERY means I have at my disposal, Fair and unfair to win the war. Target personel with Large Caliber weapons, Cluster bombs on exposed targets rather than undercover, Bunker Busters on Mailboxes and civilian homes, Nukes, Rare and hard to finds, Gerbils........


I'm glad I won't be around this week if any of your cluster bombs are headed my way!! :r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad I won't be around this week if any of your cluster bombs are headed my way!! :r:r:r


that's the danger of cluster bombs, though -- they sometimes fail to explode on contact, only to wreak devastation when someone least expects it. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad I won't be around this week if any of your cluster bombs are headed my way!! :r:r:r


ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Scottie tried to hide, But I found him!!!!!!!!

"Drunk piano player, you're so drunk you can't hit nothing. In fact, your probably seeing double. I have two guns, one for each of ya."

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Scottie tried to hide, But I found him!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Drunk piano player, you're so drunk you can't hit nothing. In fact, your probably seeing double. I have two guns, one for each of ya."
> 
> Ron


Maybe we have to get you some more RG to get you to 2K Come TX and IN let us show Ron some love...:cb


----------



## The Professor

Ron1YY said:


> ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Scottie tried to hide, But I found him!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Drunk piano player, you're so drunk you can't hit nothing. In fact, your probably seeing double. I have two guns, one for each of ya."
> 
> Ron


He's hiding pretty good, Ron. I know the state he'll be in; but I don't think I have the address....

Or do I??? Time to call my wife. She knows all.


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> He's hiding pretty good, Ron. I know the state he'll be in; but I don't think I have the address....
> 
> Or do I??? Time to call my wife. She knows all.


Crap ... that's not going to happen. Her compy is totally down ATM. She can't even check.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Professor said:


> Crap ... that's not going to happen. Her compy is totally down ATM. She can't even check.


Oh YEAH!!!!!!!! I see a bribe in your future!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Oh YEAH!!!!!!!! I see a bribe in your future!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


For me too Ron?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Maybe we have to get you some more RG to get you to 2K Come TX and IN let us show Ron some love...:cb


:r I hardly even pay much attention to RG anymore. To me, it's about having fun, PIF, and throwing a beatdown now and then!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> For me too Ron?


could be...........

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r I hardly even pay much attention to RG anymore. To me, it's about having fun, PIF, and throwing a beatdown now and then!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 I agree with you, but it is hard to not notice. I have followed you for a while on CS. You deserve much more then you have. I guess we will wait a bit after I huff and puff and blow your house down:ss:mn


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I guess we will wait a bit after I huff and puff and blow your house down:ss:mn


Make sure you leave some for me. :mn


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Make sure you leave some for me. :mn


There will be enough for you. What I have planned is outside of the box.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I agree with you, but it is hard to not notice. I have followed you for a while on CS. You deserve much more then you have. I guess we will wait a bit after I huff and puff and blow your house down:ss:mn





rack04 said:


> Make sure you leave some for me. :mn


I can neither confirm nor deny that either one of you have been targeted yet... :tu

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that either one of you have been targeted yet... :tu
> 
> Ron


Whether or not I'm targeted is irrelevant. You are in my sights!


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Whether or not I'm targeted is irrelevant. You are in my sights!


:tpd: I share the same sentiments.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Whether or not I'm targeted is irrelevant. You are in my sights!


Knew I should have added one more box.....

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> :tpd: I share the same sentiments.:chk


Make that 2

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Looks Like Reggie is Back!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Looks Like Reggie is Back!!!!!
> 
> Ron


He just called me to work out logistics:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> He just called me to work out logistics:chk


I guess I should have added........You know what, I can't remember who is getting hit...We'll just have to wait and see o :mn :tu

"In pace requiescat."

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Looks Like Reggie is Back!!!!!
> 
> Ron





Papichulo said:


> He just called me to work out logistics:chk


Indiana hasn't gone anywhere. You may not respect us but we will earn it!


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Looks Like Reggie is Back!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Like I said in the other thread, Its About time!! I guess he decided to stop hiding under his bed like a scared little girl and came out to play. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Like I said in the other thread, Its About time!! I guess he decided to stop hiding under his bed like a scared little girl and came out to play. :tu


It's funny how you only took reggie AFTER the rest of your crew already got involved. :r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> It's funny how you only took reggie AFTER the rest of your crew already got involved. :r:r


Really, why don't you ask the rest of the Fl crew who organized this to begin with? :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Indiana hasn't gone anywhere. You may not respect us but we will earn it!


Both teams have earned their respect!!!!!! great looking war you guys have going on!!!!!

I have to tell you though Jeff, They have a ringer on their team!!!!

"Winner to the King, five hundred dollars."

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Really, why don't you ask the rest of the Fl crew who organized this to begin with? :tu


:r :r He does have a point there Jeff. We need to give the man his due credit!!!!

"Listen, Mr. Kansas Law Dog. Law don't go around here."

Ron


----------



## Heliofire

I just looked at this thread and it now has me wondering, what will Ron do to the troops when he gets the troop pass that's headed his way. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Both teams have earned their respect!!!!!! great looking war you guys have going on!!!!!
> 
> I have to tell you though Jeff, They have a ringer on their team!!!!
> 
> "Winner to the King, five hundred dollars."
> 
> Ron


Well, indiana may not have any ringers but we are new and hard to scare. Hoosiers of the world UNITE!!!

Ron, I've seen the devastation that you and the Florida crew have done ... oh my.


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Really, why don't you ask the rest of the Fl crew who organized this to begin with? :tu


I'm just messing with you. :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I'll take care of this in Round 2
> 
> Ron


Good lookin:tu



Ron1YY said:


> :r I hardly even pay much attention to RG anymore. To me, it's about having fun, PIF, and throwing a beatdown now and then!!!!!
> 
> Ron


well lets get you to that next milestone.....o


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Well, indiana may not have any ringers but we are new and hard to scare. Hoosiers of the world UNITE!!!
> 
> Ron, I've seen the devastation that you and the Florida crew have done ... oh my.


Well, a couple years ago I watched one of their team go head to head with Da Klugs for quite a few *MONTHS*!!!!!!!!!!!

The Crew and I have had alot of fun in our time........But we're always game for a WAR!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Heliofire said:


> I just looked at this thread and it now has me wondering, what will Ron do to the troops when he gets the troop pass that's headed his way. I can't wait to see the pics.


LOL, Do you want before pics, After Pics or both???

Ron


----------



## Heliofire

Ron1YY said:


> LOL, Do you want before pics, After Pics or both???
> 
> Ron


Just the aftermath pics, I just saw the before and it was a nice looking package, but I have seen what you are capable of and I am fearful for the safety of the other botl that are in the pass after you.:ss


----------



## Papichulo

It is going get good... This is fun already:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

:r :r

Just remembered something!!!!!!!!

P.O is CLOSED tomorrow!!!!!!


:r :r :r


"Fight's commenced! Get to fightin' or get away! "

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r
> 
> Just remembered something!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.O is CLOSED tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> :r :r :r
> 
> "Fight's commenced! Get to fightin' or get away! "
> 
> Ron


The PO is, but UPS, DHL and FEDEX are all operating:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> The PO is, but UPS, DHL and FEDEX are all operating:r


Touche!!!!!!!! Good thing I have accounts with ALL of them!!!!! :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Touche!!!!!!!! Good thing I have accounts with ALL of them!!!!! :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


That I know. I wish I had your shipping rates:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> That I know. I wish I had your shipping rates:tu


:r The rates or the bill at the end of the month??? :r

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r The rates or the bill at the end of the month??? :r
> 
> Ron


rates of course. you can keep the bill:r


----------



## snkbyt

y'all been having fun w/o me I see
this has turned into a banter thread

make sure you copy down the return addy's from the boxes :tu


----------



## snkbyt

as far as who gets struck/bit 1st...........I guess we'll see on Wed (maybe Tues)............I don't seem to recall where they went either


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> as far as who gets struck/bit 1st...........I guess we'll see on Wed (maybe Tues)............I don't seem to recall where they went either


Don't seem to recall:r:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro




----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> y'all been having fun w/o me I see
> this has turned into a banter thread
> 
> make sure you copy down the return addy's from the boxes :tu


 I already have address and INTEL:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> y'all been having fun w/o me I see
> this has turned into a banter thread
> 
> make sure you copy down the return addy's from the boxes :tu


Alex, we would never have fun without you!



Papichulo said:


> I already have address and INTEL:tu


And Indiana is preparing for a defensive strike.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Alex, we would never have fun without you!
> 
> And Indiana is preparing for a defensive strike.


You all are great BOTLs and even if I do or do not win it will be fun. :chk


----------



## Troop_lee

Mr.Maduro said:


>


:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> You all are great BOTLs and even if I do or do not win it will be fun. :chk


Oh, I assume I'll lose with all these crazy generous bastages around here. But that doesn't mean Indiana won't go down without a fight! :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Oh, I assume I'll lose with all these crazy generous bastages around here. But that doesn't mean Indiana won't go down without a fight! :ss


I am just being nice. Let us say a peace offering before the war actually begins:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Peace offering?????? What is this talk of peace????????

The Carnage has not yet begun.......AND Florida accepts only one kind of surrender

FULL and UNCONDITIONAL!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Peace offering?????? What is this talk of peace????????
> 
> The Carnage has not yet begun.......AND Florida accepts only one kind of surrender
> 
> FULL and UNCONDITIONAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tpd:


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Peace offering?????? What is this talk of peace????????
> 
> The Carnage has not yet begun.......AND Florida accepts only one kind of surrender
> 
> FULL and UNCONDITIONAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I knew that would get you to look at the thread and respond. I am an expert at pushing buttons:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I knew that would get you to look at the thread and respond. I am an expert at pushing buttons:chk


:r Busy morning at the office. This is the first chance I got to look.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r Busy morning at the office. This is the first chance I got to look.
> 
> Ron


Fair enough, I have the day off.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Fair enough, I have the day off.


I miss having every holiday off!!!!!!! Lucky for you, you get today off. Enjoy it and smoke a great one for us!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Should I fear a man that has SnkByt's Biotch as his CUT?


----------



## Papichulo

I think it is ploy to say is small potatoes, but I think not. He backs his bombs! 

Ron, congrats on 2K RG! Get off early so you may enjoy a smoke or two.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> Should I fear a man that has SnkByt's Biotch as his CUT?


I don't know about you, But I fear no one.

But if you were to get hit with a bunch of Aged Stick, Several Reference books to research cigars, a Beautiful pipe, A hand carved Eagle from Italy, A Killer Cane w/sword, AND a 4 foot cigar Indian, I'd say they *OWN* you for a while!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I don't know about you, But I fear no one.
> 
> But if you were to get hit with a bunch of Aged Stick, Several Reference books to research cigars, a Beautiful pipe, A hand carved Eagle from Italy, A Killer Cane w/sword, AND a 4 foot cigar Indian, I'd say they *OWN* you for a while!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 I would say you mean business. That is a nice list you came up with:tu


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> I don't know about you, But I fear no one.
> 
> But if you were to get hit with a bunch of Aged Stick, Several Reference books to research cigars, a Beautiful pipe, A hand carved Eagle from Italy, A Killer Cane w/sword, AND a 4 foot cigar Indian, I'd say they *OWN* you for a while!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Talk is cheap.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Talk is cheap.


I believe him.


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> I believe him.


He sure can talk a good game. I will not be impressed until I see something from him.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> He sure can talk a good game. I will not be impressed until I see something from him.


Well do some post searches on his bombs. Also, I converse w/a lot of the FL crew and Ron is a player to be reckon with. He might bring in some of his/my mutual FL friends. Stay tuned.


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Well do some post searches on his bombs. Also, I converse w/a lot of the FL crew and Ron is a player to be reckon with. He might bring in some of his/my mutual FL friends. Stay tuned.


Way I see it, we are in deep. I will take the hit. Asses damages. Then I will retaliate to the best of my ability. There will be no rolling over for me. The FL crew is already in on this one. So let's see what happens.


----------



## Papichulo

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Sounds like a plan.


I ALWAYS have a plan. I was planning this before it got out of hand. I just didn't get a chance to warn you guys. So now we go with plan B. Massive destruction on all fronts.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I ALWAYS have a plan. I was planning this before it got out of hand. I just didn't get a chance to warn you guys. So now we go with plan B. Massive destruction on all fronts.


Like I said before, I knew about these guys and I am with you. Let us get it on.


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Like I said before, I knew about these guys and I am with you. Let us get it on.


All in due time. All in due time.


----------



## rack04

Let's do this. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Let's do this. :tu


Where are the other TEXANS? I am only a Texan by transplant. Come on guys.


----------



## rack04

They're coming. "If you build it, they will come".


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> I don't know about you, But I fear no one.
> 
> But if you were to get hit with a bunch of Aged Stick, Several Reference books to research cigars, a Beautiful pipe, A hand carved Eagle from Italy, A Killer Cane w/sword, AND a 4 foot cigar Indian, I'd say they *OWN* you for a while!!!!!
> 
> Ron





Papichulo said:


> I would say you mean business. That is a nice list you came up with:tu


Just to Clarify...That is what Alex hit ME with!!!!!!! Not what I am sending out.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Just to Clarify...That is what Alex hit ME with!!!!!!! Not what I am sending out.
> 
> Ron


F'n Alex!!!:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Yeah, so after that, I'd say I'm his BIOTCH for a while


Ron


----------



## ttours

The last time I heard this much idle worthless chatter, some lady in a walker yelled "bunco". Guess that speaks to the whole state though.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Papichulo

ttours said:


> The last time I heard this much idle worthless chatter, some lady in a walker yelled "bunco". Guess that speaks to the whole state though.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


I see we have some support eh?


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Just to Clarify...That is what Alex hit ME with!!!!!!! Not what I am sending out.
> 
> Ron


Do you have some pics of these items, like the sword, 4 foot indian, books, and statues? Sounds intriging.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Do you have some pics of these items, like the sword, 4 foot indian, books, and statues? Sounds intriging.


Yeah, I just reloaded my camera software last night. I'll be putting up a thread sometime tonight to show everyone!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, I just reloaded my camera software last night. I'll be putting up a thread sometime tonight to show everyone!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I look forward to it.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I look forward to it.


:tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> Talk is cheap.


Very true, I'll stay quiet for a couple days.......Nah :r



reggiebuckeye said:


> He sure can talk a good game. I will not be impressed until I see something from him.


In your own words "All in due time"



ttours said:


> The last time I heard this much idle worthless chatter, some lady in a walker yelled "bunco". Guess that speaks to the whole state though.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


ttours, I will introduce myself properly to you REAL soon

Ron


----------



## Bigkerm

I am in !!!!!!!!!!

Oh these poor Bastages from Indischmana, and all those poor SteerQueers from Schmexus, I feel sorry for you guys cause when we here from FL are done with yeah you gonna be crying for Mommy !!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I am just being nice. Let us say a peace offering before the war actually begins:ss


WAR already declared and initiated


reggiebuckeye said:


> Should I fear a man that has SnkByt's Biotch as his CUT?


yes fear my 'biotch" , but also fear its owner


Ron1YY said:


> Very true, I'll stay quiet for a couple days.......Nah :r
> 
> not in this life time
> 
> In your own words "All in due time"
> 
> all things come to those that wait
> 
> ttours, I will introduce myself properly to you REAL soon
> 
> Ron


we will my friend...we will


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> WAR already declared and initiated
> 
> yes fear my 'biotch" , but also fear its owner
> 
> we will my friend...we will


Tread lightly, the troops are coming together. This could be your last hurrah.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Tread lightly, the troops are coming together. This could be your last hurrah.


whatever.....................make sure to get your snkbyt kit stocked up.......you're gonna need every ounce of anti-venom and then some


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> whatever.....................make sure to get your snkbyt kit stocked up.......you're gonna need every ounce of anti-venom and then some


Thanks for the advice. I did do some research.


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did do some research.


Excellent research, The problem you will have with those instructions is killing the Snk!!!!!!! :mn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did do some research.


if I read your "its so easy a texan can do it" instructions correctly it states:
"1st kill the snake" that along you'll die trying


----------



## Ms. Floydp

oh my!! This has been one busy thread! Anyone want to know who the targets are??? 




































I'd tell ya but then I'd have to kill you... :r


----------



## snkbyt

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh my!! This has been one busy thread! Anyone want to know who the targets are???
> I'd tell ya but then I'd have to kill you... :r


sounds like a fair trade to me


----------



## Ron1YY

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh my!! This has been one busy thread! Anyone want to know who the targets are???
> 
> I'd tell ya but then I'd have to kill you... :r


Many thanks Anita!!!!!!! How can I repay you for all your help over the years...... Oh, wait, I can figure a way!!!!! :tu

Ron


----------



## Blueface

OK,
Trying to catch up here.
At what stage exactly is it that this trash talking thread is at?
Who's turn is it next?:r


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Trying to catch up here.
> At what stage exactly is it that this trash talking thread is at?
> Who's turn is it next?:r


I believe TX is next to do what they do best..............talk :BS


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> I believe TX is next to do what they do best..............talk :BS


Actually, I believe the only state that hasn't taken action is Florida. Hmmm ... what does that tell us about Florida? Indiana and Texas didn't start talking until we actually DID something to each other. :r:r:r

did I mention that I will be coming down to Florida in February? I've heard about the FL crew and want to herf with you! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Actually, I believe the only state that hasn't taken action is Florida. Hmmm ... what does that tell us about Florida? Indiana and Texas didn't start talking until we actually DID something to each other. :r:r:r
> 
> did I mention that I will be coming down to Florida in February? I've heard about the FL crew and want to herf with you! :tu


:r :r :r Jeff, Re-read post 1 :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Actually, I believe the only state that hasn't taken action is Florida. Hmmm ... what does that tell us about Florida? Indiana and Texas didn't start talking until we actually DID something to each other. :r:r:r
> 
> did I mention that I will be coming down to Florida in February? I've heard about the FL crew and want to herf with you! :tu


the FL Crew has an opening invite to any and all CS members that cross our perimeter to herf w/us..................even if we've killed you in a war


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r :r Jeff, Re-read post 1 :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


oops. i forgot about that.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Trying to catch up here.
> At what stage exactly is it that this trash talking thread is at?
> Who's turn is it next?:r


Not sure, I think tomorrow we should start the countdown clock though!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Not sure, I think tomorrow we should start the countdown clock though!!!!!
> 
> Ron


why wait till tomorrow what you can start today


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> why wait till tomorrow what you can start today


Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah.


Famous last words.................:r


----------



## volfan

some bastages are in for a world of hurt. This will be fun.

scottie


----------



## Ron1YY

We have tradition here in Florida

If we have no targets per say, we kick the crap out of each other to keep from being bored


When there are people from out of town, we do our best to hook up with them, and then bomb the crap out of them 


AND, when we FINALLY get the chance to have a WAR, We stop only when we get Full and Unconditional Surrender!!!!


Stand By Because it's about to be on!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Blueface

Battle field ready.


----------



## Ron1YY

"Eventus Stultorum Magister"


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Many thanks Anita!!!!!!! How can I repay you for all your help over the years...... Oh, wait, I can figure a way!!!!! :tu
> 
> Ron


Hey call me on that1please....



snkbyt said:


> I believe TX is next to do what they do best..............talk :BS


:r:r:r:r:r

PS::chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## 12stones

Oh crap! I'm innocent...I'm innocent I swear.


----------



## Old Sailor

This is getten better all the timeo


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> Battle field ready.


CArlos my friend, you are too busy of a man organizing the big herf. Don't worry about us. Looks like Ron, Alex and Trooper have it under control.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron, were you able to get the picks?


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> This is getten better all the timeo


stay tuned for more carnage..............film at eleven :mn


----------



## snkbyt

OK then..............to keep this simple (for the texans), post pics of carnage here instead of having 30 something posts..........one thread is best.............yes/no :2


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> OK then..............to keep this simple (for the texans), post pics of carnage here instead of having 30 something posts..........one thread is best.............yes/no :2


Morning Alex, OK for me and it sounds good. But I am not sure that you guys sent anything?:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Morning Alex, OK for me and it sounds good. But I am not sure that you guys sent anything?:chk


We didn't!!!!!:ss This was all a ploy to get your goat. :tu Nothing here to worry about. :mn

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Papichulo said:


> Morning Alex, OK for me and it sounds good. But I am not sure that you guys sent anything?:chk


S. Florida gorillas do that sort of thing all the time!! They talk all that :BS and all you get is 



Ron1YY said:


> We didn't!!!!!:ss This was all a ploy to get your goat. :tu Nothing here to worry about. :mn
> 
> Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> S. Florida gorillas do that sort of thing all the time!! They talk all that :BS and all you get is


You, my friend, I have to concentrate on before I start a run at Brooklyn. I have learned to take out the heavy hitters first!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron1YY said:


> You, my friend, I have to concentrate on before I start a run at Brooklyn. I have learned to take out the heavy hitters first!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Or they just try to confuse the hell out of you with their messages.....


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> Or they just try to confuse the hell out of you with their messages.....


That too :r You know us Marines, Small words :r

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron,
Per our strategic planning, please provide a coordinate.


----------



## The Dakotan

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Per our strategic planning, please provide a coordinate.


How many of you are there?!?!?!? :ss


----------



## Blueface

The Dakotan said:


> How many of you are there?!?!?!? :ss


Dude,
Don't you know we are full of swamp land they refer to as "Everglades'?:r


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> How many of you are there?!?!?!? :ss


More than you have in your Paltry crew.

Way too much trash talking. Time for some action. Please do something or just shut up.


----------



## Blueface

reggiebuckeye said:


> More than you have in your Paltry crew.
> 
> Way too much trash talking. Time for some action. Please do something or just shut up.


Ron,
Are you there?
Need coordinates.
Will call you on cell.
Let me show them what trash talking leads to in Florida.


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> Way too much trash talking. Time for some action. Please do something or just shut up.


:tpd:


----------



## Blueface

rack04 said:


> :tpd:


Ron,
Are you there?
Need coordinates.
Will call you on cell.
Let me show them what trash talking leads to in Florida.

What have they awakened?


----------



## gocowboys

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Are you there?
> Need coordinates.
> Will call you on cell.
> Let me show them what trash talking leads to in Florida.


You guys have been talking trash for damn near a week now. You guys are almost as bad as the IN crew. If you are going to do something, do it. Show that damn Gator pride. I hope you do better than the football team. Over confident crew lost back to back games. That has got to hurt.


----------



## Ron1YY

PM Sent Brother!!!!!


Ron

Now you guys done it. Woke up the Grizzly is what you did this time!!!!!!!


----------



## wayner123

Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:

DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1062
DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1055

I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick. Unfortunately for Texas this is my big stick:










So then that's quite a few hits to Texas without any return fire. I guess you are keeping your heads down like the cowards you are. :r


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:
> 
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1062
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1055
> 
> I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick. Unfortunately for Texas this is my big stick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then that's quite a few hits to Texas without any return fire. I guess you are keeping your heads down like the cowards you are. :r


Hits? Where? I haven't seen any damage.


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:
> 
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1062
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1055
> 
> I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick. Unfortunately for Texas this is my big stick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then that's quite a few hits to Texas without any return fire. I guess you are keeping your heads down like the cowards you are. :r


I think someone needs to go to the beginning of the thread and see who called who out. Let me put it in Floridian for you. Read post 1. We have been hearing :BS for almost a week now. :BS or get off the pot.


----------



## wayner123

reggiebuckeye said:


> I think someone needs to go to the beginning of the thread and see who called who out. Let me put it in Floridian for you. Read post 1. We have been hearing :BS for almost a week now. :BS or get off the pot.


I believe that's just what I did in sending those out?


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> I believe that's just what I did in sending those out?


Then thank you for playing.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:
> 
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1062
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1055
> 
> I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick. Unfortunately for Texas this is my big stick:


Hey!!!!!!! That is almost like my Barret!!!!!! I have a few more items on mine and better glass, but that is it.

Good work Wayne

Ron


----------



## Blueface

I was taught in a fight with a group and you are outnumbered, take out the biggest guy first.
When you do, they all run.
So.....following that concept, say hello to my little friend to be boxed to the biggest guy.

I am so, so pissed about my Yankees that someone has to pay for it.

:fu F... all who think this is trash talk in Florida.:r


----------



## gocowboys

So I guess me mentioning how My Cleveland Indians kicked the crap out of the Yankees 3-1 would not make you feel better?


----------



## The Dakotan

Blueface said:


> I was taught in a fight with a group and you are outnumbered, take out the biggest guy first.
> When you do, they all run.
> So.....following that concept, say hello to my little friend to be boxed to the biggest guy.
> 
> I am so, so pissed about my Yankees that someone has to pay for it.
> 
> :fu F... all who think this is trash talk in Florida.:r


holy &^[email protected]% ... now THAT's a bomb. It looks like reggie will have some friends joinging him this week! :r


----------



## Rhody738

Looks like trouble.... Guess I need to put something together as well!


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:
> *So then that's quite a few hits to Texas without any return fire.*
> I guess you are keeping your heads down like the cowards you are. :r


*I think wayne means that texas has been hit by Indiana, and where is your return fire??*



rack04 said:


> Hits? Where? I haven't seen any damage.


*You, for one. I've seen a few others. Wasn't Reggie hit, but I still haven't seen pics. I guess it wasn't a big hit anyway. *



reggiebuckeye said:


> I think someone needs to go to the beginning of the thread and see who called who out. Let me put it in Floridian for you. Read post 1. We have been hearing :BS for almost a week now. :BS or get off the pot.


*A week, If YOU read post 1, Ron sent out on 10-6. Saturday. That means that with no mail yesterday the bombs are in transit. We can't speed up the postal service. *


----------



## The Dakotan

Rhody738 said:


> Looks like trouble.... Guess I need to put something together as well!


How many of you are there? wow. i think i need some more Hoosier B/SOTL to come out and play ... what we lack in numbers we make up for in action. :chk


----------



## wayner123

The Dakotan said:


> How many of you are there? wow. i think i need some more Hoosier B/SOTL to come out and play ... what we lack in numbers we make up for in action. :chk


There are more in the bushes, you will never see till it's too late.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> How many of you are there? wow. i think i need some more Hoosier B/SOTL to come out and play ... what we lack in numbers we make up for in action. :chk


:r There are still several more that have not chimed in just yet......

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> :r There are still several more that have not chimed in just yet......
> 
> Ron


:r
They really don't know just how big we really are, do they?


----------



## field

reggiebuckeye said:


> More than you have in your Paltry crew.
> 
> Way too much trash talking. Time for some action. Please do something or just shut up.


Now _*that*_ is rich! :r


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> :r
> They really don't know just how big we really are, do they?


I guess not!!!!!! They are all members from this year, so they may not know all of us or our antics

Yet

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Ahhhh what the hell, this looks like its gonna be fun 

.....

*DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9125*

*DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9156*


----------



## Ron1YY

"Look, darlin'. Johnny Ringo. The deadliest pistol since Wild Bill, they say."


Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Im down by the creek....walking on water :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

"Make no mistake, It's not revenge he's after....It's a reckoning."


Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Wellll what do we have here........an enchanted moment


----------



## Ron1YY

"My dear, you've set your gaze upon the quintessential frontier type. Note the lean silhouette... eyes closed by the sun, though sharp as a hawk. He's got the look of both predator and prey. "


Ron


----------



## txdyna65

"Well I want one"

"Happy Hunting"


----------



## Ron1YY

"You know what I'd do? I'd take that deal 'n' crawfish, then drill that ol' Devil in the ass. What about you Johnny, what would you do?"


Ron


----------



## txdyna65

I already did it :ss

you know you picked my alltime favorite movie.

Gracie wont watch it with me anymore, she gets mad because I can quote the whole thing LOL


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> I already did it :ss
> 
> you know you picked my alltime favorite movie.
> 
> Gracie wont watch it with me anymore, she gets mad because I can quote the whole thing LOL


Same here Kenny!!!!!! Love that movie!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY's order was processed at 0800 yesterday and will not arrive for 3 weeks. 

SNYBYT 0307 0020 0004 5583 2946

IN I will post your tracking #s in a couple days when they ship.


----------



## Papichulo

Blueface said:


> I was taught in a fight with a group and you are outnumbered, take out the biggest guy first.
> When you do, they all run.
> So.....following that concept, say hello to my little friend to be boxed to the biggest guy.
> 
> I am so, so pissed about my Yankees that someone has to pay for it.
> 
> :fu F... all who think this is trash talk in Florida.:r


Carlos, that is a mighty big stash you have there. Thank God I am not the big guy:tu I have my minions to take care of the small stuff:tu I really big guy out here is KEnny. Now he is the man:tu As for Reggie and Rack04 they hold their own. I can't wait to see the carnage. WTG! :chk And what about the colored chickens of neon?


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Ron1YY's order was processed at 0800 yesterday and will not arrive for 3 weeks.
> 
> SNYBYT 0307 0020 0004 5583 2946
> 
> IN I will post your tracking #s in a couple days when they ship.


"Behold, a pale horse. 'The man who sat on him was Death.And hell followed with him"

Ron


----------



## 12stones

I'm so glad that I'm not involved in this. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

hehehehe... I live in New Jersey or North Florida...


----------



## volfan

12stones said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not involved in this. :tu


+1. I took my whooping like a man. I hope that the recipients of this hailstorm do the same. MAN UP TARGETS.

scottie


----------



## wayner123

volfan said:


> +1. I took my whooping like a man. I hope that the recipients of this hailstorm do the same. MAN UP TARGETS.
> 
> scottie


Is this just an all out war now??

First it was TX vs Indiana, then TX vs FL, Now it seems NY and TN are jumping in too?? This is going to be FUN!!


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> Is this just an all out war now??
> 
> First it was TX vs Indiana, then TX vs FL, Now it seems NY and TN are jumping in too?? This is going to be FUN!!


They are not jumping in. They are more like sports commentators sitting on the side and adding color comments to the action.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> Is this just an all out war now??
> 
> First it was TX vs Indiana, *then TX vs FL*, Now it seems NY and TN are jumping in too?? This is going to be FUN!!


Uh OH!!!!!!! It was supposed to be just Texas?!?!?!?!?!?

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

We are in the Peanut gallery


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not involved in this. :tu


And why would you think that?????

Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> Uh OH!!!!!!! It was supposed to be just Texas?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Ron


It can be whomever, Florida has more than enough firepower and troops for the battle. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> We are in the Peanut gallery


So are you saying you are part/with the Florida Crew!!!!!! SWEEEEEET!!!!!

If not, I notice that you are an AVO Whore........

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> It can be whomever, Florida has more than enough firepower and troops for the battle. :tu


Easy there Tiger!!!!!!!! There are 49 other states and several other countries.....

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I live neither in Florida or Texas, now excuse while I go back to my swamp and watch this from a distance... BTW- didn't I hear Ricky saying you Florida guys are wimps or was that lil Buckeye?


----------



## gocowboys

DriftyGypsy said:


> I live neither in Florida or Texas, now excuse while I go back to my swamp and watch this from a distance... BTW- didn't I hear Ricky saying you Florida guys are wimps or was that lil Buckeye?


The pirate stirs the pot on his way out the door. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> I live neither in Florida or Texas, now excuse while I go back to my swamp and watch this from a distance... *BTW- didn't I hear Ricky saying you Florida guys are wimps or was that lil Buckeye?*


Either one could have said that, But I bet they will be thinking different REAL soon!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron,
I have two songs on my mind to help me decide on the target going out in the morning.

"Indiana wants me........"

"Deep in the heart of Texas......."

Can't decide.
Coin toss.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> So I guess me mentioning how My Cleveland Indians kicked the crap out of the Yankees 3-1 would not make you feel better?


BTW Reggie, That comment really really stung!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> BTW Reggie, That comment really really stung!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I do what I can.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> BTW Reggie, That comment really really stung!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


After Carlos sees Reggie's comment it will be Texas:r


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> BTW Reggie, That comment really really stung!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Notice I ignored that?


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> I have two songs on my mind to help me decide on the target going out in the morning.
> 
> "Indiana wants me........"
> 
> "Deep in the heart of Texas......."
> 
> Can't decide.
> Coin toss.


Hmmm, Wish I could help you out on that. But I only know one of those two songs.

Ron


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> It can be whomever, Florida has more than enough firepower and troops for the battle. :tu


I've just got one question for ya. Can you raise your eyebrows? :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> I do what I can.


Me too :ss

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> After Carlos sees Reggie's comment it will be Texas:r





Blueface said:


> Notice I ignored that?


I figured I am already a target in many sights. I might as well give them something worth while to aim at.

GO TRIBE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> I've just got one question for ya. Can you raise your eyebrows? :tu


I can, but right now they are a bit droopy, as you and reggie's smack talk is putting me to sleep. Same thing over and over with no action.


----------



## txdyna65

12stones said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not involved in this. :tu


wuss :ss



volfan said:


> +1. I took my whooping like a man. I hope that the recipients of this hailstorm do the same. MAN UP TARGETS.
> 
> scottie


even bigger wuss :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> I have two songs on my mind to help me decide on the target going out in the morning.
> 
> "Indiana wants me........"
> 
> "Deep in the heart of Texas......."
> 
> Can't decide.
> Coin toss.


Well, I think reggie deserves it more. Are you going to let him talk to FL like this? come on, I'm just from a nonfactor yankee state. Why would you want to acknowledge I exist, let alone deal with me! :r

I'm a nonfactor. Reggie needs to be schooled. but the thunder from the hoosier state has been aimed at one state and we are ready for state number two!!


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I figured I am already a target in many sights. I might as well give them something worth while to aim at.
> 
> GO TRIBE!!!!!!!!


Just chill out Reggie, Carlos and Ron are just praying on you with their PSY OPS phase of attack. In perfect 360 security fashion Alex will get home from work and launch his coordinated effort to mind-f IN and TX. I won't have it.


----------



## 12stones

txdyna65 said:


> wuss :ss


Correction: broke-ass wuss. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

12stones said:


> Correction: broke-ass wuss. :tu


Boy I know that feeling...


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Just chill out Reggie, Carlos and Ron are just praying on you with their *PSY OPS phase of attack*. In perfect 360 security fashion Alex will get home from work and launch his coordinated effort to mind-f IN and TX. *I won't have it*.


:r Chief, You've already fallen into the Psy op. All that is left is

Pain and Suffering

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r Chief, You've already fallen into the Psy op. All that is left is
> 
> Pain and Suffering
> 
> Ron


Easy Marine, there are children in the AO.  No I did and will not fall into it:tu I have been around long enough to know what is or is not going on:cbo


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> Easy Marine, there are children in the AO.  No I did and will not fall into it:tu I have been around long enough to know what is or is not going on:cbo


None of us wanted to fall into it, but here we are.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> None of us wanted to fall into it, but here we are.


I assure you I am not.


----------



## Ron1YY

ha Ha HA!!!!!!! I've gotten into your heads!!!!!!! 

Note to the Chief, We do not want any Collateral Damage. Please move all non combatants out of the AO.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> ha Ha HA!!!!!!! I've gotten into your heads!!!!!!!
> 
> Note to the Chief, We do not want any Collateral Damage. Please move all non combatants out of the AO.
> 
> Ron


:r:r That is a good one. I accept that boss. :tu


----------



## ttours

Papichulo said:


> :r:r That is a good one. I accept that boss. :tu


Or as they say in state government, before a shut down, "All non-essential personal are excused without pay".

TT:cb


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> We didn't!!!!!:ss This was all a ploy to get your goat. :tu Nothing here to worry about. :mn
> 
> Ron


nothing to see here...............move along............nothing to see


----------



## snkbyt

Rhody738 said:


> Looks like trouble.... Guess I need to put something together as well!


lock & load


The Dakotan said:


> How many of you are there? wow. i think i need some more Hoosier B/SOTL to come out and play ... what we lack in numbers we make up for in action. :chk


:BS


12stones said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not involved in this. :tu


says who?


----------



## Ron1YY

ttours said:


> Or as they say in state government, before a shut down, "All non-essential personal are excused without pay".
> 
> TT:cb


Funny how Karma works!!!! I just received the "For the Troops-donation pass" and low and behold, I look at the list and see a name on it.........Figure out who's name it is yet???????

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Funny how Karma works!!!! I just received the "For the Troops-donation pass" and low and behold, I look at the list and see a name on it.........Figure out who's name it is yet???????
> 
> Ron


not me!


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> nothing to see here...............move along............nothing to see


Absolutely nothing Alex:chk


----------



## 12stones

snkbyt said:


> says who?


Hey, I've been behavin'. Which is rare for me.. :ss


----------



## gocowboys

12stones said:


> Hey, I've been behavin'. Which is rare for me.. :ss


I don't think they care. If you live in TX, you may be a target. They are some mean bastages down there.


----------



## Bigkerm

Time to start busting some of these fools up !!! Alex or Ron I am going to need some addy's. 

Make sure you kiss the children goodbye.


----------



## gocowboys

Have you guys seen this? http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1213849&postcount=5

I think you may want to have a say in this.


----------



## snkbyt

OH NO he didn't just say that........................not a statement of fact


----------



## 12stones

reggiebuckeye said:


> Have you guys seen this? http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1213849&postcount=5
> 
> I think you may want to have a say in this.


Nice diversion tactict. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> Nice diversion tactict. :tu


we'll see if it works


----------



## Ron1YY

Today "should" be the day!!!!!!!!! I say should because I used a new service and Monday was a Holiday, so we shall see........ :mn :mn :hn :hn 

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> Time to start busting some of these fools up !!! Alex or Ron I am going to need some addy's.
> 
> Make sure you kiss the children goodbye.


PM sent my crazy brother!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

o




o0O(wonders if there is some kind of medication shortage in Florida)


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> Today "should" be the day!!!!!!!!! I say should because I used a new service and Monday was a Holiday, so we shall see........ :mn :mn :hn :hn
> 
> Ron


I need to appologize to all for this. It appears they did not go according to the schedule as promised. That was the first, and last time I use that service.

That being said, the clock will have to start tomorrow instead.

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

03071790000515128957
03071790000515128964
03071790000515128940

:mn


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> I need to appologize to all for this.


"Forgive me if I don't shake hands."


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> "Forgive me if I don't shake hands."


just put'em up and lock your fingers behind your head


----------



## Ron1YY

"Piss on you, Wyatt"

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

"I'm your huckleberry"


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> "Forgive me if I don't shake hands."


You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

Papichulo said:


> Ron1YY's order was processed at 0800 yesterday and will not arrive for 3 weeks.
> 
> SNYBYT 0307 0020 0004 5583 2946
> 
> IN I will post your tracking #s in a couple days when they ship.


In addition to the above this is what I have going out to IN and FL! There will be one more to IN and a few more to FL the begining of next week.

0307 0020 0004 5584 6844
0307 0020 0004 5584 6820
0307 0020 0004 5584 6813
0307 0020 0004 5584 6806
0307 0020 0004 5584 6790

Hmmmm, that is 7 bombs in two days. :chk


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> In addition to the above this is what I have going out to IN and FL! There will be one more to IN and a few more to FL the begining of next week.
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 5584 6844
> 0307 0020 0004 5584 6820
> 0307 0020 0004 5584 6813
> 0307 0020 0004 5584 6806
> 0307 0020 0004 5584 6790
> 
> Hmmmm, that is 7 bombs in two days. :chk


Are you the only Texan who is fighting? I know it's the lone star state, but lone BOTL??


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Are you the only Texan who is fighting? I know it's the lone star state, but lone BOTL??


:tpd:


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Are you the only Texan who is fighting? I know it's the lone star state, but lone BOTL??


I am sure the others will follow. Kenny sent some out already and I am sure they are 500lbs apiece.


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Are you the only Texan who is fighting? I know it's the lone star state, but lone BOTL??


Most definately not. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Most definately not. :tu


we've yet to see you in action..............other than your :BS


----------



## Ron1YY

"All except 'the Oriental.' That's a regular slaughterhouse."


Ron


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> we've yet to see you in action..............other than your :BS


What action? Against Florida or Indiana?


----------



## Ron1YY

"Cowboys? I had a run-in with a couple of them up in Prescott."

Ron


----------



## ttours

I am in Austin working with State legislators to grant a moratorium on the transfer of interstate deliveries marked "Live Animals, Handle with a long stick" and expect to have clearance by this weekend.

No one in this Great State stands alone. Consider this the final tsunami warning.

Lock up your back door, lock up your wife, grab all your children and run for your life.

http://www.iiees.ac.ir/bank/Indonesia/tsunami-16.jpg


----------



## Ron1YY

ttours said:


> I am in Austin working with State legislators to grant a moratorium on the transfer of interstate deliveries marked "Live Animals, Handle with a long stick" and expect to have clearance by this weekend.
> 
> No one in this Great State stands alone. Consider this the final tsunami warning.
> 
> Lock up your back door, lock up your wife, grab all your children and run for your life.
> 
> http://www.iiees.ac.ir/bank/Indonesia/tsunami-16.jpg


Funny.....I heard you were in Frisco?????

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.


----------



## cigar_040

Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game Ike. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!


----------



## cigar_040

I swear, it's like I'm playin' cards with my brother's kids or somethin'. You nerve-wrackin' sons-a-bitches.


----------



## cigar_040

You're no daisy! You're no daisy at all. Poor soul, you were just too high strung. 


It would appear that the strain was more than he could bear.


----------



## gocowboys

Andy? Aren't you in Alabama? Why are you in here stirring things up?


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Andy? Aren't you in Alabama? Why are you in here stirring things up?


Gotta add some fuel to the fire.............

Plus it is my favorite movie !! Lots of great one-liners :tu


----------



## cigar_040

Oh and remember.......I am between all of you crazy SOB's !!!!


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> Gotta add some fuel to the fire.............
> 
> Plus it is my favorite movie !! Lots of great one-liners :tu


Thanks.


----------



## cigar_040

One more before bed.................


I said throw down, boy!


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> One more before bed.................
> 
> I said throw down, boy!


Go to sleep. I would be right along with you under normal circumstances, but I am too tired to think right now.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Go to sleep. I would be right along with you under normal circumstances, but I am too tired to think right now.


Not me. I'm in my prime.


----------



## cigar_040

And Reggie..............


In Pace Requiescat.


----------



## JCK

I don't see none of the devastation... Are the states wiped out so much that they can't repot the damage?


I think Carlos has put together the mother of all MOABs. Holy cheeeeeeet Batman..


----------



## JCK

So if my Intelligence gathering is correct.... We'll call this the war of Hoosier Aggression, Indiana, Texas, and Florida are all facing a 3 front war. Alabama is stoking the fire with occasional jabs, and Georgia is eating Popcorn. Somewhere down in Miami bombs are arriving by the boatload. Texas, the great Oil Machine is fueling up the bombers, and Indiana........ sorry Indiana, I don't think you got a chance.

It's tough between Texas and Florida, but I think Florida is going to put a hurtin on Texas in the first skirmish.

I'm gonna eat some more popcorn and maybe gather some more intelligence.


----------



## cigar_040

khubli said:


> So if my Intelligence gathering is correct.... We'll call this the war of Hoosier Aggression, Indiana, Texas, and Florida are all facing a 3 front war. Alabama is stoking the fire with occasional jabs, and Georgia is eating Popcorn. Somewhere down in Miami bombs are arriving by the boatload. Texas, the great Oil Machine is fueling up the bombers, and Indiana........ sorry Indiana, I don't think you got a chance.
> 
> It's tough between Texas and Florida, but I think Florida is going to put a hurtin on Texas in the first skirmish.
> 
> I'm gonna eat some more popcorn and maybe gather some more intelligence.


That is the jist of it Ji as far as I can tell.....

I think I'll go ahead and keep score

*Florida - 1

Everyone else - 0*


----------



## snkbyt

piss poor USPS service thru the shipping depot we used on Saturday 

NEVER AGAIN will that place be used to send anything


----------



## snkbyt

"Fight's Commenced! Get to fightin' or get away!"


----------



## snkbyt

shit better hit the fan today......................damn it


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> shit better hit the fan today......................damn it


:r other wise you Florida boys start looking like the Texans all talk...


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> :r other wise you Florida boys start looking like the Texans all talk...


Ron and I could have made a road trip and hand delivered the stuff quicker than using that shipper service by Ron's shop


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> shit better hit the fan today......................damn it


Mine will:chk Well, the first of several.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

khubli said:


> So if my Intelligence gathering is correct.... We'll call this the war of Hoosier Aggression, Indiana, Texas, and Florida are all facing a 3 front war. Alabama is stoking the fire with occasional jabs, and Georgia is eating Popcorn. Somewhere down in Miami bombs are arriving by the boatload. Texas, the great Oil Machine is fueling up the bombers, and Indiana........ sorry Indiana, I don't think you got a chance.
> 
> It's tough between Texas and Florida, but I think Florida is going to put a hurtin on Texas in the first skirmish.
> 
> I'm gonna eat some more popcorn and maybe gather some more intelligence.


Is that football shaped thing on top supposed to be Indiana or a tear in the space-time continuum? :r

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly

cigar_040 said:


> That is the jist of it Ji as far as I can tell.....
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and keep score
> 
> *Florida - 1
> 
> Everyone else - 0*


Dude,

Indiana started this with like 20 bombs to Texas. The thunder started in Indiana and will end with Indiana:tu

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Dude,
> 
> Indiana started this with like 20 bombs to Texas. The thunder started in Indiana and will end with Indiana:tu
> 
> MCS


That's not thunder you are going to hear in Indiana at the end, that is called a Blast Wave!!!!!

Ron


----------



## JCK

Major Captain Silly said:


> Is that football shaped thing on top supposed to be Indiana or a tear in the space-time continuum? :r
> 
> MCS


what's the difference? If Florida and Texas have their reckoning, it will be a tear in the space-time continuum.

You give my etch a sketchin skills too much credit if you think that's a football!


----------



## ttours

Ron1YY said:


> That's not thunder you are going to hear in Indiana at the end, that is called a Blast Wave!!!!!
> 
> Ron


It was reported here locally as a wet fart.:ss

Sorry some of us have to travel for work and cant get back to the silo till the weekend. Justice has no timetable!!!

tt:cb


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> That is the jist of it Ji as far as I can tell.....
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and keep score
> 
> *Florida - 1
> 
> Everyone else - 0*


Florida hit someone? who? I've been MIA for a couple of days and, in searching this thread haven't seen any damage.

As for your poor numerical ability ... :r

*Texas - 4 
Indiana - 18
Florida - 0 *

I think Florida has some catching up to do! :r


----------



## cigar_040

Why Johnny Ringo, you look like someone just walked over your grave.


----------



## 12stones

The Dakotan said:


> Florida hit someone? who? I've been MIA for a couple of days and, in searching this thread haven't seen any damage.
> 
> As for your poor numerical ability ... :r
> 
> *Texas - 4
> Indiana - 18
> Florida - 0 *
> 
> I think Florida has some catching up to do! :r


Where are these numbers coming from? If they're bombs that have been deployed, you might want to look at the first post. If they're bombs that landed, then I need to get my eyes checked cause I haven't seen any destruction yet.


----------



## JCK

12stones said:


> If they're bombs that landed, then I need to get my eyes checked cause I haven't seen any destruction yet.


That's what I'm saying. wooooot.


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> Where are these numbers coming from? If they're bombs that have been deployed, you might want to look at the first post. If they're bombs that landed, then I need to get my eyes checked cause I haven't seen any destruction yet.


I think it is a carry over from the other war. Let them have their current count, I believe we will be caught up or ahead within 2 weeks

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

cigar_040 said:


> That is the jist of it Ji as far as I can tell.....
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and keep score
> 
> *Florida - 1*
> 
> *Everyone else - 0*





12stones said:


> Where are these numbers coming from? If they're bombs that have been deployed, you might want to look at the first post. If they're bombs that landed, then I need to get my eyes checked cause I haven't seen any destruction yet.


I got my number from past destruction on behalf of the Florida Crew. I remember the carnage  !! I figured to go ahead and give them the lead :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Has anyone noticed how during a good war movie, you a little extra butter on the popcorn is called for???o








o















o











o


----------



## burninator

That's all we got here in Georgia.o


----------



## JCK

Minnesota has joined the ranks of the Popcorn eaters...

Oh and how could I forget good ol Canada and Detroit.


----------



## burninator

I like how Texas and Florida have missiles, and Indiana is working with ACME issued dynamite. :r:r:r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

burninator said:


> I like how Texas and Florida have missiles, and Indiana is working with ACME issued dynamite. :r:r:r












MCS


----------



## JCK

burninator said:


> I like how Texas and Florida have missiles, and Indiana is working with ACME issued dynamite. :r:r:r


Indiana didn't have enough real estate to work house the Missiles.


----------



## cigar_040

khubli said:


> Minnesota has joined the ranks of the Popcorn eaters...
> 
> Oh and how could I forget good ol Canada and Detroit.


Ji....could you please put a popcorn on me in Alabama.


----------



## JCK

dang Andy.. how could I forget my neigbor.. Looks like we're in the triangle in the War of the Indiana Aggression.

Let's hear it for the Popcorn Eaters... !!!! Roll Tide.


----------



## burninator

I'm considering trading in my popcorn for some Mike 'n' Ikes.


----------



## cigar_040

burninator said:


> I like how Texas and Florida have missiles, and Indiana is working with ACME issued dynamite. :r:r:r





khubli said:


> Indiana didn't have enough real estate to work house the Missiles.


These might fit better............










:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

khubli said:


> Minnesota has joined the ranks of the Popcorn eaters...
> 
> Oh and how could I forget good ol Canada and Detroit.


Up here in the Swamp we got some Junior Mints...


----------



## JCK

New Jersey has chimed in with their Junior Mints... Notice how all of the commotion is just about East of the Mississippi. What's the West doing in all this?


----------



## cigar_040

*For the spectators............*










*For the Non-Florida victims.............*


----------



## wayner123

Well I just checked my DC #'s. I know one of the missles has landed. The other should have landed as well. So keep tuned!! :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

I wish people would stand by what they say :sb Suffice to say, I will let my thoughts be known when I get to the :BS Mail store that I used Saturday. This is COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!!!! Happy Hunting guys :tu

Ours will join the landing soon


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

390 posts..............and still no thunder?

I told you about those S. Florida guys........


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> 390 posts..............and still no thunder?
> 
> *I told you about those S. Florida guys*........


We will have to discuss this after this war.

Ron


----------



## JCK

Mr.Maduro said:


> 390 posts..............and still no thunder?
> 
> I told you about those S. Florida guys........


MTV stickin by their clan?


----------



## Ron1YY

khubli said:


> MTV stickin by their clan?


The TV part has already been handled. I just have to handle the M.

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron1YY said:


> The TV part has already been handled. I just have to handle the M.
> 
> Ron


:r:r:r:r:r Quivering with fear..........:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> :r:r:r:r:r Quivering with fear..........:r:r:r:r:r


Soon....... Very soon my brother.....

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Mr.Maduro said:


> :r:r:r:r Quivering with fear..........:r:r:r:r





Ron1YY said:


> Soon....... Very soon my brother.....
> 
> Ron


Heck... you can't hit Texas... you shouldn't even try a smaller State...:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> Heck... you can't hit Texas... you shouldn't even try a smaller State...:r:r:r:r:r


:r :r Quite right Bro!!!!!!! I will stay in my corner until ..........

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> Where are these numbers coming from? If they're bombs that have been deployed, you might want to look at the first post. If they're bombs that landed, then I need to get my eyes checked cause I haven't seen any destruction yet.


The last time I checked my wife told me quanity counts:chk We are still waiting. I should have had one hit this afternoon in FL... SNAKE you out there?


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> The last time I checked my wife told me quanity counts:chk We are still waiting. I should have had one hit this afternoon in FL... SNAKE you out there?


just got home...............will assess firecrackers after I have chow


----------



## txmatt

This newb doesn't know that I am a Buckeye living in Texas. In my 10 years down here they have learned me a thing or two. Yuns troubles punchin' a pin through a hole got my dander up. Last year I was as hot as a two dollar pistol after a certain college football game. To me Florida is like a booger that you can't thump off.

I aint a woofin; you have just invited me to open a can of whoopass. Ain't no two ways 'bout it; I'm gonna jar your preserves. Hope you can stand the gaff.

(Thanks for the nice smokes)


*[*]Torano Signature Toro
[*]Habana Leon Toro
[*]La Aroma De Cuba Toro
[*]Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
[*]CAO America Robusto*


*0103 8555 7493 3011 4962*


wayner123 said:


> Texas has gone on long enough. You keep talking and no action. Let me show you how Florida Boys talk:
> 
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1062
> DC: 0307 0020 0001 4824 1055
> 
> I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick. Unfortunately for Texas this is my big stick:
> 
> So then that's quite a few hits to Texas without any return fire. I guess you are keeping your heads down like the cowards you are. :r


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> just got home...............will assess firecrackers after I have chow


Enjoy chow. :tu


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY said:


> I wish people would stand by what they say :sb Suffice to say, I will let my thoughts be known when I get to the :BS Mail store that I used Saturday. This is COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!!!! Happy Hunting guys :tu
> 
> Ours will join the landing soon
> 
> Ron


:r :r :r They didn't even LEAVE until yesterday?!?! Classic!


----------



## Troop_lee

txmatt said:


> This newb doesn't know that I am a Buckeye living in Texas. In my 10 years down here they have learned me a thing or two. Yuns troubles punchin' a pin through a hole got my dander up. Last year I was as hot as a two dollar pistol after a certain college football game. To me Florida is like a booger that you can't thump off.
> 
> I aint a woofin; you have just invited me to open a can of whoopass. Ain't no two ways 'bout it; I'm gonna jar your preserves. Hope you can stand the gaff.
> 
> (Thanks for the nice smokes)
> 
> [*]*Torano Signature Toro*
> [*]*Habana Leon Toro*
> [*]*La Aroma De Cuba Toro*
> [*]*Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto*
> [*]*CAO America Robusto*


Remember this??


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> Remember this??


OUCH!! That looks like that hurts, and not just physically :r

I'm your huckleberry, txmatt. I just wonder if your a daisy?


----------



## snkbyt

ok now that chow is over...........I go over to the table with mail on it and the box is from Brent (papichulo)...........nice hit there Brent...........not a KO but a solid hit

coffee cup (espresso size)
O-angels
1932s
Padron 26N
short story


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> ok now that chow is over...........I go over to the table with mail on it and the box is from Brent (papichulo)...........nice hit there Brent...........not a KO but a solid hit
> 
> coffee cup (shot cup)
> O-angels
> 1932s
> Padron 26N
> short story


And a 5 Vegas Cask Strength. I am glad you have a espresso cup:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Very Nice Hit there Brent!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Very Nice Hit there Brent!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron! I hope Alex enjoys smokes.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Thanks Ron! I hope Alex enjoys smokes.


I shall :ss


----------



## txmatt

I'm looking from 3rd place down 10 spots in the NCAA rankings, oh there are the little lizards. Gotta love that loss to Auburn at home! Hopefully KY drives you bastids down even further!



Troop_lee said:


> Remember this??


----------



## Papichulo

Alex and Ron from FL slapped this guy around: Some of these had some age or as some perfer to say yello cello  I attempted to take a pic of the yello cello, but the flash washed it out. 

ALex hit me w/several HDM Excaliburs 
A few Montesinos
Greycliff

Ron hit me w/CAO
SOSA
Camacho
Gispert
Ashton
Don Carlos
Trinidad
LFD
Montecristo
Partagas

Thanks Alex and Ron!


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Damn I love that line!!!!!!! Great movie too!!!!!!
> 
> Alex and I were enjoying coffee and cigars when the conversation change to encrypted messages. Let's see for you guys can figure them out
> 
> 9101805213907941088163
> 9101805213907992905198
> 9101805213907877602778
> 9101805213907982501287
> 9101805213907856672303
> 9101805213907909141985
> 
> Life is wonderful somedays........... Now for another cup of Joe and an old dusty cigar :ss :r o
> Ron


OK.......1 outta 6 has landed.............but there seems to be a little confusion as to whom the contents are from.............each box will have 2 bundles inside.............1 from Ron and 1 from me (snkbyt card).........hope that helps clear it up


----------



## Ron1YY

NFW!!!!!!! Did they start to land??????? :r All it is saying is that it left Orlando 10/10!!!!!!!!! That service Still sucks, and I will not use it again. But I'm glad they are starting to arrive!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> OK.......1 outta 6 has landed.............but there seems to be a little confusion as to whom the contents are from.............each box will have 2 bundles inside.............1 from Ron and 1 from me (snkbyt card).........hope that helps clear it up


Hey Alex, Are we getting soft in our old age!!!!!!! Or did we just go easy on some of them???

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex, Are we getting soft in our old age!!!!!!! Or did we just go easy on some of them???
> 
> Ron


time will tell who went/going soft....................................:r


----------



## gocowboys

Hmmm. I got a notice from my mailman. A suspicous package arrived 
DC# 9101805213907877602778. They are waiting to release it to me. I will have to get an accurate address out so bombs can reach where I can get to them quicker. If it is anything like Brent's I am going to spend the weekend massing a serious retaliation.


----------



## cigar_040

txmatt said:


> I'm looking from 3rd place down 10 spots in the NCAA rankings, oh there are the little lizards. Gotta love that loss to *Auburn* at home! Hopefully KY drives you bastids down even further!


Did somebody call me.................*WAR DAMN EAGLE* *!!!!*


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> Did somebody call me.................*WAR DAMN EAGLE* *!!!!*


You still here?


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> You still here?


But of course.........


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Alex and Ron from FL slapped this guy around: Some of these had some age or as some perfer to say yello cello  I attempted to take a pic of the yello cello, but the flash washed it out.
> 
> ALex hit me w/several HDM Excaliburs
> A few Montesinos
> Greycliff
> 
> Ron hit me w/CAO
> SOSA
> Camacho
> Gispert
> Ashton
> Don Carlos
> Trinidad
> LFD
> Montecristo
> Partagas
> 
> Thanks Alex and Ron!





reggiebuckeye said:


> Hmmm. I got a notice from my mailman. A suspicous package arrived
> DC# 9101805213907877602778. They are waiting to release it to me. I will have to get an accurate address out so bombs can reach where I can get to them quicker. If it is anything like Brent's I am going to spend the weekend massing a serious retaliation.


don't forget to check those return addys.................................:r...............thats under the store re-label


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> But of course.........


Rhetorical question. Darn peanut gallery.


----------



## replicant_argent

throws a Sno Cap at the people talking in front of him.

Psssst. Pipe down!!



This is the best part of the movie!!!





o


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> throws a Sno Cap at the people talking in front of him.
> Psssst. Pipe down!!
> This is the best part of the movie!!!
> 
> o


tickets...tickets please :ss


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Rhetorical question. Darn peanut gallery.


I was a part-time resident of Florida in '05


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> I was a part-time resident of Florida in '05


Part time is not full time. Eat your popcorn quietly in the rear of the theatre please.


----------



## replicant_argent

snkbyt said:


> tickets...tickets please :ss


I almost got a ticket last week. I don't suppose that counts.

Here, it's a receipt from the pizza tonight, is that cool, Alex?


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> tickets...tickets please :ss


Can we start charging 5 dollars a head for the members of the peanut gallery?


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> I was a part-time resident of Florida in '05


and now Ga............man you get around.......got some trouble w/the law (bumper hunting w/o a license)


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> I almost got a ticket last week. I don't suppose that counts.
> Here, it's a receipt from the pizza tonight, is that cool, Alex?


it will do for now Pete


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Rhetorical question. Darn peanut gallery.


I already have the state of FL and IN addy's.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Looks like some states to the south of us Midwestern folk are starting to land a few missiles but the ol' Indiana Coalition has the most confirmed hits if you're keeping score. 

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> don't forget to check those return addys.................................:r


You BAstages put my address as the return. Too bad I have them already:ss


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> You BAstages put my address as the return. Too bad I have them already:ss


That was a bit cowardly.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I already have the state of FL and IN addy's.


Texas Members 
reggiebuckeye -
rack04 - 
ttours - 
txdyna65 -
txmatt - 
Papichulo - 
12Stones -

Indiana members 
The Dakotan -
Seanohue -
Major Captain Silly - 
illinoishoosier - 
kheffelf - 
field - 
Nabringer16 -

The question is Which of you were not targeted in the first round!!!!!! (not that it would matter when round 2 comes in)

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> That was a bit cowardly.


Why make it easy????? There's no fun if there's no work or thought to it!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Why make it easy????? There's no fun if there's no work or thought to it!!!!!
> 
> Ron


If you say so. There are ways to get addresses around here. Maybe you guys should have worked a little harder to get the correct one.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> If you say so. There are ways to get addresses around here. Maybe you guys should have worked a little harder to get the correct one.


why is this wrong?
Reggie Hardin 
Sahara St
San Antonio, TX 78216


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> why is this wrong?
> Reggie Hardin
> 
> San Antonio, TX 78216


It is accurate, but not the best place to deliver. I can actually get packages better if you use the right one. I will not be able to get to anything that was sent until Saturday when I go to the post office.


----------



## Old Sailor

Papichulo said:


> You BAstages put my address as the return. Too bad I have them already:ss


:r:r:r


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Why make it easy????? There's no fun if there's no work or thought to it!!!!!
> 
> Ron


FWIW, I have Ron and Alex address. If you need them just let me know. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> FWIW, I have Ron and Alex address. If you need them just let me know. :tu


just make sure its SB and not IHB


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> FWIW, I have Ron and Alex address. If you need them just let me know. :tu


Look at post 435 to see what we've been circulating in Florida. That is the edited one. The other has addys!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> just make sure its SB and not IHB


----------



## txdyna65

Well both of mine landed today 

No responses yet from the victims :r


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


>


Satellitte Bch.................not Indian Harbour Bch


----------



## wayner123

txdyna65 said:


> Well both of mine landed today
> 
> No responses yet from the victims :r


My second one landed and I haven't heard anything either.

Hmm??


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> Satellitte Bch.................not Indian Harbour Bch


Yes

SATELLITE BEACH
FL 32937


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Yes
> 
> SATELLITE BEACH
> FL 32937


and who says texans are slow.....................:bn


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> and who says texans are slow.....................:bn


Nobody. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Nobody. :tu


if you say so.........................:r


----------



## Ron1YY

KENNY!!!!!!!!

Kick A$$ Hit Bro!!!! I may be staggering badly, But the game continues!!!!

Check this out

DC Maximus Robusto
LGC Torp Maddy
Padilla Habanero Robusto
Ashton VSG Sorcerer
Tatuaje Toro
Tatuaje East Coast
Padron 1926 #1
Padron 1926 Belicoso

The War is now in full swing!!!!!! Battle plans are in the works and round 2 is being planned!!!!

Thanks Brother!!!!!! Dig in DEEP!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> KENNY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kick A$$ Hit Bro!!!! I may be staggering badly, But the game continues!!!!
> 
> Check this out
> 
> DC Maximus Robusto
> LGC Torp Maddy
> Padilla Habanero Robusto
> Ashton VSG Sorcerer
> Tatuaje Toro
> Tatuaje East Coast
> Padron 1926 #1
> Padron 1926 Belicoso
> 
> The War is now in full swing!!!!!! Battle plans are in the works and round 2 is being planned!!!!
> 
> Thanks Brother!!!!!! Dig in DEEP!!!!
> 
> Ron


its just a flesh wound................walk it off


----------



## The Dakotan

Nice hits going on ... I'm just glad I'm currently in the militarized zone that is Colorado Springs. :r Nothing can hit me here! 

ya'll are some crazy bastages.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Nice hits going on ... I'm just glad I'm currently in the militarized zone that is Colorado Springs. :r Nothing can hit me here!
> 
> ya'll are some crazy bastages.


Maybe, but radio detonators are a Beautiful thing Brother!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Enjoy em Ron  Im just getting warmed up


----------



## Troop_lee

txmatt said:


> I'm looking from 3rd place down 10 spots in the NCAA rankings, oh there are the little lizards. Gotta love that loss to Auburn at home! Hopefully KY drives you bastids down even further!


Yes, whats your point. The how football in the SEC goes.


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> Enjoy em Ron  Im just getting warmed up


So are we!!!! And you know FOR SURE, I'm going to enjoy them!!!

"Evidently, Mr. Ringo's an educated man. Now I really hate him."

Ron


----------



## 12stones

Looks like some great devestating hits going on here!!


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> Looks like some great devestating hits going on here!!


Yes there are!!!!!! Hmmm, who's name was on the "Texas Member" list again?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Ricky, look at post 435

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

"yawn" the war will be over by the time yours land Ron :r:r

"Watch it Johnny, I hear he's real fast"


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> "yawn" the war will be over by the time yours land Ron :r:r
> 
> "Watch it Johnny, I hear he's real fast"


The war won't end in a day........

"Come on, boys, we don't want any trouble in here, not in any language."

Ron

Side note, When the mail lady came to the shop Saturday, she looked and told me "Oh NO" and left me no choice in how to send them. :r No kidding


----------



## txdyna65

:r You shoulda known right then :bn

"Gettin kinda spooky around here"


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY said:


> Yes there are!!!!!! Hmmm, who's name was on the "Texas Member" list again?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ricky, look at post 435
> 
> Ron


You bastage!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, She better Man up this weekend!!!!!


"He's bluffin'. Let's rush him. No... he ain't bluffin'."


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

12stones said:


> You bastage!!!


:r :r :r Well, what did you expect!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

"You aint as stupid as you look Ike"

Wonder when carlos is gonna limp in here and give us his :2


----------



## Ron1YY

Carlos speaks softly and has Click and Ship bookmarked!!!!!


"I have two guns, one for each of ya."


Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Am I expected to just give up my address? I know you guys are pretty resourceful. I am sure some one would gladly give it up. They better not reside in TX though.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Am I expected to just give up my address? I know you guys are pretty resourceful. I am sure some one would gladly give it up. They better not reside in TX though.


I would not do anything like that However, I am waiting for the rest of TX to smash little FL....:cb


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> I would not do anything like that However, I am waiting for the rest of TX to smash little FL....:cb


I will be jumping into the deep end on Monday.

Kenny,

Carlos responds here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1218276&postcount=4

I think you staggered him.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> If you say so. There are ways to get addresses around here. Maybe you guys should have worked a little harder to get the correct one.


I can supply Reggie's address..................for a price! I need someone taken out. And I mean TAKEN OUT!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> I can supply Reggie's address..................for a price! I need someone taken out. And I mean TAKEN OUT!
> 
> MCS


MCS, what is your definition of a take out?


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> I can supply Reggie's address..................for a price! I need someone taken out. And I mean TAKEN OUT!
> 
> MCS


See. That was pretty quick.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> Am I expected to just give up my address? I know you guys are pretty resourceful. I am sure some one would gladly give it up. They better not reside in TX though.


Too easy, We are, Someone has, and they do!!!!

"This fight's commenced! Get to fightin' or get away!"

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Too easy, We are, Someone has, and they do!!!!
> 
> "This fight's commenced! Get to fightin' or get away!"
> 
> Ron


They do what?


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> I can supply Reggie's address..................for a price! I need someone taken out. And I mean TAKEN OUT!
> 
> MCS


By the time the deal is made, I don't think MCS will be in any shape to type it out!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> They do what?


Reside in Texas

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> By the time the deal is made, I don't think MCS will be in any shape to type it out!!!!
> 
> Ron


You know Ron ours should hit MCS's doorstep sometime tomorrow. He hit me hard and hit right bac Texas style! :cb


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Reside in Texas
> 
> Ron


So I was given up by one of my own? That really hurts.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> You know Ron ours should hit MCS's doorstep sometime tomorrow. He hit me hard and hit right bac Texas style! :cb


Hey Chief, If that's the case, He is TOAST!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> So I was given up by one of my own? That really hurts.


I think he is trying to instegate interstate warfare. It wasn't me who gave out your address.


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> So I was given up by one of my own? That really hurts.


Well Really what did you expect?? They are making an deal with the devil to save themselves.


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Chief, If that's the case, He is TOAST!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Leave some for me. He got me pretty good today so he is due some punishment.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> So I was given up by one of my own? That really hurts.


Could be, But I can neither confirm nor deny who it was!!!!

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> I think he is trying to instegate interstate warfare. It wasn't me who gave out your address.


Wouldn't that be Intr*a*State Warfare??


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> Wouldn't that be Intr*a*State Warfare??


No I was talking about the battery Interstate. :chk You hack.:tu


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> I think he is trying to instegate interstate warfare. It wasn't me who gave out your address.


For now, I will not believe this. I do not think my fellow Texans would give me up.



Troop_lee said:


> Well Really what did you expect?? They are making an deal with the devil to save themselves.


I wonder why it is that people would turn on me so quickly. MCS posted as if I had done something to ruin his cake mix or something.


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> I wonder why it is that people would turn on me so quickly. MCS posted as if I had done something to ruin his cake mix or something.


I bet he's giving out the address they already have. Which is the same that I have.


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Could be, But I can neither confirm nor deny who it was!!!!
> 
> Ron


I don't believe you. It is just a ploy to turn us against each other. We will see.


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> I wonder why it is that people would turn on me so quickly. MCS posted as if I had done something to ruin his cake mix or something.


You Probably threw some of those inedible buckeye nuts in??? :chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> MCS, what is your definition of a take out?


Kinda like a bomb.

MCS


----------



## gocowboys

Troop_lee said:


> You Probably threw some of those inedible buckeye nuts in??? :chk


I don't remeber doing that. I do seem to be wearing a pretty big target lately though. What did I do to deserve that?


----------



## cigar_040




----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I think he is trying to instegate interstate warfare. It wasn't me who gave out your address.


I didn't give anyone's name out...........And no, it's a different one I got tonight.



Troop_lee said:


> Well Really what did you expect?? They are making an deal with the devil to save themselves.


"You know what I'd do? I'd take that deal 'n' crawfish, then drill that ol' Devil in the ass. What about you Juanito, what would you do?"

Ron


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> I bet he's giving out the address they already have. Which is the same that I have.


Gosh, I hope the addy is okay I wouldn't want innocents to get hurt as that's the one I used for my dirty bomb.

MCS


----------



## rack04

You know what? For the longest time I couldn't figure out what this thread was missing. I just figured it out. Enjoy.


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> Gosh, I hope the addy is okay I wouldn't want innocents to get hurt as that's the one I used for my dirty bomb.
> 
> MCS


I know you have my address. The entire IN crew does thanks to Jeff.


----------



## cigar_040

It seems poker's just not your game, Ike. I know: let's have a spelling contest.


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know you have my address. The entire IN crew does thanks to Jeff.


What am I chopped liver? How come I don't have the address? I have the one that was posted in this thread.


----------



## cigar_040

I beg to differ. We started a fight we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> What am I chopped liver? How come I don't have the address? I have the one that was posted in this thread.


We will talk Justin. It is nothing personal. Anita has my living address. I got a P.O. Box after realizing how difficult it was to get anything I was getting in NST and PIF. I never gave the new one to Anita. It was on my list of things to do.

Look at it this way, if you are in S.A you have the address that will actually find me.


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> You know what? For the longest time I couldn't figure out what this thread was missing. I just figured it out. Enjoy.


I was beginning to miss that.


----------



## Ron1YY

ok, I show 3 of 6 delivered. The remainder should be done by tomorrow. Then I can start over on Saturday!!!!!


Sleep well all...........

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Kinda like a bomb.
> 
> MCS


YOu know you been a pretty good guy since you arrived to the jungle. I must admit I like your humor and your bomb was stupendous. Tomorrow should be a like nuke. Maybe two or three will hit. I figure you will have at least a couple weeks or more of smokes between Snkbyt, Ron and I. You deserve it you bombing bastage!
:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rack04 said:


> What am I chopped liver? How come I don't have the address? I have the one that was posted in this thread.


Yo, Rackman! Maybe we can do some business, if you know what I mean. Wink Wink.

MCS


----------



## cigar_040

*Law Dog, law don't go around here!*


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> Yo, Rackman! Maybe we can do some business, if you know what I mean. Wink Wink.
> 
> MCS


There you go again.


----------



## rack04

Major Captain Silly said:


> Yo, Rackman! Maybe we can do some business, if you know what I mean. Wink Wink.
> 
> MCS


Nope I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Papichulo said:


> YOu know you been a pretty good guy since you arrived to the jungle. I must admit I like your humor and your bomb was stupendous. Tomorrow should be a like nuke. Maybe two or three will hit. I figure you will have at least a couple weeks or more of smokes between Snkbyt, Ron and I. You deserve it you bombing bastage!
> :chk


I'm a little scared as my humidors are now at 90% capacity. I think we can work out some multi-state unity bombings if we try.

I love you,

MCS


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm a little scared as my humidors are now at 90% capacity. I think we can work out some multi-state unity bombings if we try.
> 
> I love you,
> 
> MCS


It is way too late for that.


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> It is way too late for that.


:tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm a little scared as my humidors are now at 90% capacity. I think we can work out some multi-state unity bombings if we try.
> 
> I love you,
> 
> MCS


If I were you I would start smoking .....Heavily!!!!

Don't be scared, you asked for this, Remember!!!!!!



Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummm......this is the Indiana vs Texas bombing thread. If you guys would like to start a Florida vs Texas feud, please take it to your own thread or I'll personally bomb the crap out of both of you.
> 
> MCS


----------



## Papichulo

If my TX boys are backing up what they say you may have five bombs tomorrow. IN what :chk


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> If I were you I would start smoking .....Heavily!!!!
> 
> Don't be scared, you asked for this, Remember!!!!!!


:tpd:.

Did I just agree with the enemy?


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> The war won't end in a day........
> 
> "Come on, boys, we don't want any trouble in here, not in any language."
> 
> Ron
> 
> Side note, When the mail lady came to the shop Saturday, she looked and told me "Oh NO" and left me no choice in how to send them. :r No kidding


I remember saying to Ron after she left................"I never seen a USPS worker move that fast (cut&run)"


Papichulo said:


> I would not do anything like that However, I am waiting for the rest of TX to smash little FL....:cb


"yeah............you blend"


----------



## snkbyt

OK so I read 3/6 have landed, yet I've seen only two posts?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> OK so I read 3/6 have landed, yet I've seen only two posts?


Reggie will see it tomorrow, and one is out of town. let's see what happens today.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Reggie will see it tomorrow, and one is out of town. let's see what happens today.
> 
> Ron


 I can hardly wait for my FL and IN bombs to hit today and tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I think this is all a big HOAX!! Where are the pics of the carnage?


----------



## Ron1YY

Post 412 is one. and 417 shows one landed. The third online shows delivered.

3 are warnings and 3 are normal Florida hits.......

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Mr.Maduro said:


> I think this is all a big HOAX!! Where are the pics of the carnage?


:tpd: they all hit like girls...


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> I think this is all a big HOAX!! Where are the pics of the carnage?


guess I shoulda sent cameras to the florida boys too :ss


----------



## Blueface

Due to work schedule and conference calls, my shipment has been delayed to today as I have not been able to get to the post office.
It is going and DC will be posted and will have a blast seeing it hit.

Meantime, back at the jungle, a sneak nasty attack was laid on this fellow by Kenny.
I will post later.
I am OK.
Hurt but will survive.
Fully capable of a nasty retaliation that will be very well thought out over the weekend and La Grange will take some damage of its own.

Sit tight. Incoming.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Man...S. Florida is not looking like S. Florida of old..........
maybe that's it....maybe they're just too OLD!!! :hn :r

They sure are making a lot of excuses!!


----------



## Troop_lee

Mr.Maduro said:


> Man...S. Florida is not looking like S. Florida of old..........
> maybe that's it....maybe they're just too OLD!!! :hn :r
> 
> They sure are making a lot of excuses!!


Is that what you think??


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> Man...S. Florida is not looking like S. Florida of old..........
> maybe that's it....maybe they're just too OLD!!! :hn :r
> 
> They sure are making a lot of excuses!!


Yeah I think thats part of it, Carlos cant even see anymore to find my # on his cell phone :r


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> guess I shoulda sent cameras to the florida boys too :ss


Have a camera, just having nasty issues with the software and Vista.....:hn

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Now you know this is war when guys start bombing your wife too 

Wayne (wayner123) sent me a very nice selection of my favorites and also bombed my wife with a couple. You really messed up wayne, Im out of town and she gets my bombs together for me....she said and I quote....lets get him :r thanks a bunch we appreciate all of them

5 Vegas A
Old Henry :dr
RP Edge Maduro
Arturo Fuente Special??
Carlos Torano 1916 one of my favorites and my wifes favorite

and 2 Javas for Gracie :tu


----------



## rack04

Wow hitting a women. Talk about crossing the line. Get him Kenny.


----------



## txdyna65

rack04 said:


> Wow hitting a women. Talk about crossing the line. Get him Kenny.


Not a problem, he left his return addy and Gracie was rummaging through the Aristocrat finding stuff to retaliate with :ss His day will come


----------



## DriftyGypsy

txdyna65 said:


> Not a problem, he left his return addy and Gracie was rummaging through the Aristocrat finding stuff to retaliate with :ss His day will come


Hell hath no fury like a woman bombed... :ss:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

WOW, Brings a whole new meaning to "Hell hath no fury"


Ron


----------



## wayner123

txdyna65 said:


> Not a problem, he left his return addy and Gracie was rummaging through the Aristocrat finding stuff to retaliate with :ss His day will come


I'm ready for whatever you got:


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> I'm ready for whatever you got:


Funny thing about that mail box, is that it made me think it should be used somewhere in the state of Texas.


----------



## JCK

Ron1YY said:


> KENNY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kick A$$ Hit Bro!!!! I may be staggering badly, But the game continues!!!!
> 
> Check this out
> 
> DC Maximus Robusto
> LGC Torp Maddy
> Padilla Habanero Robusto
> Ashton VSG Sorcerer
> Tatuaje Toro
> Tatuaje East Coast
> Padron 1926 #1
> Padron 1926 Belicoso
> 
> The War is now in full swing!!!!!! Battle plans are in the works and round 2 is being planned!!!!
> 
> Thanks Brother!!!!!! Dig in DEEP!!!!
> 
> Ron


Kenny's got some horns... One of the reasons I would not mess with Texas! Great hit Kenny.


----------



## Ron1YY

khubli said:


> Kenny's got some horns... One of the reasons I would not mess with Texas! Great hit Kenny.


I'm a Marine, we don't think right!!!!! Now let's see if the USPS will cooperate today.

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> I'm a Marine, we don't think right!!!!!
> 
> Ron


DUH!!! I thought everyone knew that... BTW- You do know where Marines come from...


----------



## JCK

Late Breaking News Today In The War Of Buckeye Aggression


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> DUH!!! I thought everyone knew that... BTW- You do know where Marines come from...


Parris Island!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

DriftyGypsy said:


> DUH!!! I thought everyone knew that... BTW- You do know where Marines come from...


Oh no!!! A comment like that should be good for another 200+ comments per day onthis thread!! :r


----------



## JCK

LATE BREAKING NEWS TODAY IN THE WAR OF BUCKEYE AGGRESSION

Confirmed explosions have been heard in both Florida and Texas.
Florida is rallying their troops while Indiana is amassing ordinance for a return strike.
Floridas birds will soon be in the sky flying north to the Buckeye State.

Meanwhile Alabama is still throwing jabs at all three states.
Minnesota is still enjoying the show with Popcorn and Snocaps.
Brooklyn has started throwing a few jabs reaching south the Yankee Snowbirds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

khubli said:


> LATE BREAKING NEWS TODAY IN THE WAR OF BUCKEYE AGGRESSION
> 
> Confirmed explosions have been heard in both Florida and Texas.
> Florida is rallying their troops while Indiana is amassing ordinance for a return strike.
> Floridas birds will soon be in the sky flying north to the Buckeye State.
> 
> Meanwhile Alabama is still throwing jabs at all three states.
> Minnesota is still enjoying the show with Popcorn and Snocaps.
> Brooklyn has started throwing a few jabs reaching south the Yankee Snowbirds.


Jabs? :bx I'm just doing play-by-play of Florida's all-bite-no-bark tactics..... 
Florida and I have lobbed some bombs at each other and I'm still here!!! I think I had the last word with this one.....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104507


----------



## JCK

No wonder Carlos has been so quiet... Watch out South FLorida.. Those bombs Carlos is sending this weekend just might detonate in South FLorida.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

khubli said:


> No wonder Carlos has been so quiet... Watch out South FLorida.. Those bombs Carlos is sending this weekend just might detonate in South FLorida.


:r He turned onone of his own once before....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104507

Maybe he'll do it again!!


----------



## 12stones

DriftyGypsy said:


> DUH!!! I thought everyone knew that... BTW- You do know where Marines come from...





Ron1YY said:


> Parris Island!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Exactly! You better watch it, DG... :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> Parris Island!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron





12stones said:


> Exactly! You better watch it, DG... :ss


Heck... I am a Bubblehead... think the cross between a Navy Chief and a female gorilla _(a Navy Chief will **** anything female)_ scares me...


----------



## replicant_argent

This is the part of the movie with the Bizarre Twist (at least the kind of movies I dig). One of these twisted freaks is bound to have something up their sleeves.


o


----------



## JCK

replicant_argent said:


> This is the part of the movie with the Bizarre Twist (at least the kind of movies I dig). One of these twisted freaks is bound to have something up their sleeves.
> 
> o


Uhhh.. are you sure you're not talking about the crying game with DG talking about Navy Chiefs and Female Gorillas?


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> Heck... I am a Bubblehead... think the cross between a Navy Chief and a female gorilla _(a Navy Chief will **** anything female)_ scares me...


I salute you twice then DG. Once for being a chief, and another for having Dolphins!!!!!!:u

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> I salute you twice then DG. Once for being a chief, and another for having Dolphins!!!!!!:u
> 
> Ron


Never made Chief... I just know them real well, and like I said, if it's female...


----------



## The Professor

khubli said:


> LATE BREAKING NEWS TODAY IN THE WAR OF BUCKEYE AGGRESSION


Ji: Your commentaries and drawings are really reminding me of a little Flash video that is not entirely inappropriate in this situation. There's harsh language ("f*ck"), to be careful about watching it at work:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end

Good luck to all parties involved.


----------



## cigar_040

The Professor said:


> Ji: Your commentaries and drawings are really reminding me of a little Flash video that is not entirely inappropriate in this situation. There's harsh language ("f*ck"), to be careful about watching it at work:
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end
> 
> Good luck to all parties involved.


Darrel......!!!!


----------



## JCK

I remember that flash when I saw it awhile back. It still cracks me up.


----------



## cigar_040

khubli said:


> I remember that flash when I saw it awhile back. It still cracks me up.


That was some funny stuff


----------



## burninator

Is this the new banter thread? :ss


----------



## JCK

burninator said:


> Is this the new banter thread? :ss


almost looks like it, but I think it's still a wartime banter thread. there is idle time while the bombs are flying.


----------



## burninator

khubli said:


> almost looks like it, but I think it's still a wartime banter thread. there is idle time while the bombs are flying.


Well, pass the popcorn, then. o


----------



## JCK

Here you go.. You're gonna need more Popcorn for this... o

*LATE BREAKING NEWS*

The General Lee has been spotted making it's return to Hazzard County.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

o
:al
o
:al
o
:al
o


----------



## burninator

Well, it looks like those Duke boys have gotten themselves in a heap'a trouble this time.


----------



## JCK

we're gonna need a bigger map.


----------



## burninator

I'm glad Indiana finally got a respectable missile.


----------



## cigar_040

burninator said:


> I'm glad Indiana finally got a respectable missile.


Yeah they did deserve one.........


----------



## burninator

cigar_040 said:


> Yeah they did deserve one.........


Now all they need is a respectable football team, and they'll be in business. :chk


----------



## 12stones

Ji, these maps are a frickin' riot!!


----------



## burninator

burninator said:


> Now all they need is a respectable football team, and they'll be in business. :chk


o


----------



## rack04

Well I hope my fellow Texans can pick up the slack because I was COMPLETELY distroyed today by those bastages from Florida. Recovery is going to be a long, tough road, but don't worry I'm a fighter. I'll come back stronger and avenge this brutal beating. Great job Florida you truely are a force to be reckoned with.

Top row is from Snkbyt. It includes alot of old, yellow cello wrapped HdM/Montesino and some rare CAO's.

Bottow row is from Ron1YY. It includes, well lets just say one of everything.


----------



## 12stones

Ouch! That had to hurt!!


----------



## Papichulo

Nice Sticks! Great Hit! I have already sent out seven with two more going out in the AM. Not a single package under 10 premium sticks on up:ss


----------



## cigar_040

burninator said:


> Now all they need is a respectable football team, and they'll be in business. :chk


Damn.......looks like GA needs a jab on the map now !!!


----------



## txdyna65

Dayum, looks like they unloaded a shelf of their humis on ya Justin :r


----------



## 12stones

Papichulo said:


> Nice Sticks! Great Hit! I have already sent out seven with two more going out in the AM. Not a single package under 10 premium sticks on up:ss


Come on, Brent. At least let it be a surprise... :tu


----------



## burninator

cigar_040 said:


> Damn.......looks like GA needs a jab on the map now !!!


I'm happy just stirring the puddin, my friend.


----------



## rack04

txdyna65 said:


> Dayum, looks like they unloaded a shelf of their humis on ya Justin :r


I can just picture Ron walking up and down the isle of the walk in humidor grabing one of everyone along the way. This has definately left a mark.


----------



## JCK

Ron, Alex.... great hit.. Looks quite devastating.

LATE BREAKING NEWS

Confirmed hits and Casualties reported in Texas.

Georgia joins neighbor Alabama taunting the aggressor to the North. (see story page A12)


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> Come on, Brent. At least let it be a surprise... :tu


Just having fun before I blow my wad:ss


----------



## burninator

I just noticed the origin of this map. Has anybody checked to make sure all the states are on there? :chk


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> Just having fun before I blow my wad:ss


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## cigar_040

burninator said:


> I just noticed the origin of this map. Has anybody checked to make sure all the states are on there? :chk


Damn' Tide grads.........


----------



## Papichulo

burninator said:


> I just noticed the origin of this map. Has anybody checked to make sure all the states are on there? :chk


Careful now, I got my Grad Degree from Troy State:chk


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> Careful now, I got my Grad Degree from Troy State:chk


Hey..........:tu


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> Hey..........:tu


Why thank you:tu


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Well I hope my fellow Texans can pick up the slack because I was COMPLETELY distroyed today by those bastages from Florida. Recovery is going to be a long, tough road, but don't worry I'm a fighter. I'll come back stronger and avenge this brutal beating. Great job Florida you truely are a force to be reckoned with.
> Top row is from Snkbyt. It includes alot of old, yellow cello wrapped HdM/Montesino and some rare CAO's.
> 
> Bottow row is from Ron1YY. It includes, well lets just say one of everything.


"Why, Justin Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave"


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> "Why, Justin Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave"


I think he will rise out of the grave to open a can of zomie whoop-ass on you and Ron:tu


----------



## burninator

snkbyt said:


> "Why, Justin Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave"


It would appear that the strain was more than he could bear. :r


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I think he will rise out of the grave to open a can of zomie whoop-ass on you and Ron:tu


I dout it........................deadmen tell no tales


----------



## Papichulo

burninator said:


> It would appear that the strain was more than he could bear. :r


I can hardly wait for Reggie's and Racks to hit Alex and Ron!!!! We shall wait as all did in Nevada for the Nuclear testing that left the desert tore the heck up!


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> I dout it........................deadmen tell no tales


See my above quote!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I can hardly wait for Reggie's and Racks to hit Alex and Ron!!!! We shall wait as all did in Nevada for the Nuclear testing that left the desert tore the heck up!


your talking don't scare me............I've had special training


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> See my above quote!


nothing more that a fart in the wind......................"that dog won't hunt"


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> nothing more that a fart in the wind......................"that dog won't hunt"


Maybe so, maybe not, but I have *HUGE *faith in my TX boys:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Well I hope my fellow Texans can pick up the slack because I was COMPLETELY distroyed today by those bastages from Florida. Recovery is going to be a long, tough road, but don't worry I'm a fighter. I'll come back stronger and avenge this brutal beating. Great job Florida you truely are a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Top row is from Snkbyt. It includes alot of old, yellow cello wrapped HdM/Montesino and some rare CAO's.
> 
> Bottow row is from Ron1YY. It includes, well lets just say one of everything.


For the record, Those CAO's are from the Britalia run back in I believe 05. There were only 2000 of the 5 stick boxes made and not to be run again.



rack04 said:


> *I can just picture Ron walking up and down the isle of the walk in humidor grabing one of everyone along the way*. This has definately left a mark.


It was only 4 or so from each isle. The warnings have been layed out One more warning box to be opened then the other 3 will take people out of the game!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> For the record, Those CAO's are from the Britalia run back in I believe 05. There were only 2000 of the 5 stick boxes made and not to be run again.
> 
> Ron


Sounds tastee Ron:tu


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> I can hardly wait for Reggie's and Racks to hit Alex and Ron!!!! We shall wait as all did in Nevada for the *Nuclear testing* that left the desert tore the heck up!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Maybe so, maybe not, but I have *HUGE *faith in my TX boys:chk


somebody has to have faith in the TX "boys"...................might as well be you


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


>


hey bulldog..................you're not so far outta reach that a short range scud couldn't find its way to your trailer..................................:r


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


>


I think Alex just gave you an invitation for good old fashioned Alabaman ass kicking:r:chk:tu


----------



## txdyna65

snkbyt said:


> your talking don't scare me............I've had special training


pottie training dont count Alex :ss


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> pottie training dont count Alex :ss


:r:r:r:r:r :chk


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I think he will rise out of the grave to open a can of zomie whoop-ass on you and Ron:tu


You know it. They'll learn to fear the rack attack.


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> pottie training dont count Alex :ss


"I crap bigger than you"


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Maybe so, maybe not, but I have *HUGE *faith in my TX boys:chk


Trust me I won't let Texas down.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> You know it. They'll learn to fear the rack attack.


I believe the point being made was "you're dead", kill by just 2 of the FL Crew


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Trust me I won't let Texas down.


ya already did.........................you died


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> ya already did.........................you died


We shall wait and see FL wiped off the map! :r:r


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> ya already did.........................you died


Silly snake. I didn't die. I live to fight again.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Silly snake. I didn't die. I live to fight again.


are we both reading the same thread?


----------



## JCK

Mobile SCUD launchers have been deployed to North Florida on Stand-by to release on Birmingham.

USS Texas seen leaving port earlier today to intercept Supplies and Troops seen off the coast of Key West.

How much longer can this type of escalation continue.

Plumes of smoke have been spotted rising from the factories in Indiana in Texas in prepartion for the next wave of attacks.


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> Mobile SCUD launchers have been deployed to North Florida on Stand-by to release on Birmingham.
> 
> USS Texas seen leaving port earlier today to intercept Supplies and Troops seen off the coast of Key West.
> 
> How much longer can this type of escalation continue.
> 
> Plumes of smoke have been spotted rising from the factories in Indiana in Texas in prepartion for the next wave of attacks.


WTG :r Beating up on FL Ji!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

All I can say is I need a bigger cooler! Florida hit me hard today. Pics will come later as I am heading to a football game.............on a stretcher!!! 


MCS


----------



## teeznutz

Ron is the man....Bombs away!!


----------



## burninator

Looks like the General Lee is making progress. That's good news.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Oh, and I'm not saying Indiana is down and out but we need some restructuring and reorganizing in order to maintain our superpower status. I'm just saying like it is my fellow Hoosiers. I'm feeling like the Notre Dame football program right now.

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh, and I'm not saying Indiana is down and out but we need some restructuring and reorganizing in order to maintain our superpower status. I'm just saying like it is my fellow Hoosiers. I'm feeling like the Notre Dame football program right now.
> 
> MCS


 MCS, they will come back and be Americas team, might not be this decade, but sometime in the future. Cheer up, brother. There are worse problems out there.


----------



## snkbyt

teeznutz said:


> Ron is the man....Bombs away!!


yeah thats it.................Ron gets all the credit


----------



## burninator

Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh, and I'm not saying Indiana is down and out but we need some restructuring and reorganizing in order to maintain our superpower status. I'm just saying like it is my fellow Hoosiers. *I'm feeling like the Notre Dame football program right now.
> *
> MCS


Guys, guys! I think it's time to call this off. It was all fun and games before, but this has taken a nasty turn. Nobody deserves to be made to feel like this.

:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Major Captain Silly said:


> All I can say is I need a bigger cooler! Florida hit me hard today. Pics will come later as I am heading to a football game.............on a stretcher!!!
> 
> MCS


enjoy the hit.................Ron will sell you a bigger humi (or coffin) if you need one


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> yeah thats it.................Ron gets all the credit


Don't even TRY to lay all the blame on ME!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## field

Got a nice slap from Papichulo today, thanks Brent! A formidable hit, to be sure, nothing a little butane cant fix though!








Seriously, nice hit Brent. Thank you! Some very nice smokes there, looking forward to showing them a fiery death! :ss


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Don't even TRY to lay all the blame on ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


apparently they can't read..............there is a post in this thread that stated 1 hit from you and 1 from me inside each of the 6 boxes, and mine has a business card


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> All I can say is I need a bigger cooler! Florida hit me hard today. Pics will come later as I am heading to a football game.............on a stretcher!!!
> 
> MCS


"Smells like someone died."

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

burninator said:


> Guys, guys! I think it's time to call this off. It was all fun and games before, but this has taken a nasty turn. Nobody deserves to be made to feel like this.
> 
> :chk


"Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."

Ron


----------



## field

burninator said:


> I'm glad Indiana finally got a respectable missile.


Yes, that is much better!



burninator said:


> Now all they need is a respectable football team, and they'll be in business. :chk


We've got a couple last time I looked....



snkbyt said:


> "I crap bigger than you"


:r



Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh, and I'm not saying Indiana is down and out but we need some restructuring and reorganizing in order to maintain our superpower status. I'm just saying like it is my fellow Hoosiers. I'm feeling like the Notre Dame football program right now.
> 
> MCS


MCS, you will recover. Have some cake. And a cigar. Or 2. The tubes are flooding, the planes are refueling, the tanks are getting greased treads, and some serious a$$ is going to be kicked (in some cases AGAIN - Some people just don't know when to quit ).

Stay tuned! o


----------



## Old Sailor

you guys are nuts:r:rbut keep it going, this is great:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Texas Members 
reggiebuckeye - Warning Shot
rack04 - Warning Shot
ttours - 
txdyna65 -
txmatt - 
Papichulo - Warning Shot
12Stones -

Indiana members 
The Dakotan -
Seanohue -
Major Captain Silly - Normal Size Hit
illinoishoosier - 
kheffelf - 
field - 
Nabringer16 -

Who Else is going to get some!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Who Else is going to get some!!!!!!!


You and all your Florida buddies!


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> You and all your Florida buddies!


You and a couple others better bear down for some serious stomping then, Cause next ones aren't a Warning!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Well I hope my fellow Texans can pick up the slack because I was COMPLETELY distroyed today by those bastages from Florida.


Dang. nice hit!



Papichulo said:


> Nice Sticks! Great Hit! I have already sent out seven with two more going out in the AM. Not a single package under 10 premium sticks on up:ss


Are you kidding me???



Papichulo said:


> We shall wait and see FL wiped off the map! :r:r


This is my goal. It will happen. 



Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh, and I'm not saying Indiana is down and out but we need some restructuring and reorganizing in order to maintain our superpower status. I'm just saying like it is my fellow Hoosiers. I'm feeling like the Notre Dame football program right now.


I hope my Hoosier brethren don't feel like ND football! if so, we should give up now! But we can and must prevail over the gators of florida!



field said:


> MCS, you will recover. Have some cake. And a cigar. Or 2. The tubes are flooding, the planes are refueling, the tanks are getting greased treads, and some serious a$$ is going to be kicked (in some cases AGAIN - Some people just don't know when to quit ).
> Stay tuned! o


Oh, it's definitely on. I may be on vacation but I am restocked and ready for action.

To clear things up. I am not in Indiana. I am in Colorado. If you have sent me a "special present" which you hope will end in my destruction, that won't happen until Sunday.

So, until then bombing-banter away my B/SOTL b/c Indiana is coming for you next week.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> You and a couple others better bear down for some serious stomping then, Cause next ones aren't a Warning!!!!!
> 
> Ron


It's nice to see Florida finally taking action and not blaming a delivery service. :r:r


----------



## gocowboys

I got two hits today. One from MCS. 5 quality sticks one was damaged. I just found a rather large box from Troop_Lee in my mailbox at home. I will examine and brief my findings later. I may have the K-9 unit come by first.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> I got two hits today. One from MCS. 5 quality sticks one was damaged. I just found a rather large box from Troop_Lee in my mailbox at home. I will examine and brief my findings later. I may have the K-9 unit come by first.


When you get to your PO, just remember, it's a warning shot..........From there forward, IT'S BEATDOWN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> When you get to your PO, just remember, it's a warning shot..........From there forward, IT'S BEATDOWN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Foreplay. That is so sweet. I didn't know you cared about my needs too. You guys are just digging the whole even deeper.


----------



## cigar_040

"Behold a pale horse, and the man who sat on him was Death, and hell followed with him."


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Foreplay. That is so sweet. I didn't know you cared about my needs too. You guys are just digging the whole even deeper.


That is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. I think the Florida boys ... wow, I almost went to a place that is not suitable for children. :bn

Reggie, you know you're still my #1 target.


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> "Behold a pale horse, and the man who sat on him was Death, and hell followed with him."


Yes, Johnny did love to sing about Indiana.


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> That is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. I think the Florida boys ... wow, I almost went to a place that is not suitable for children. :bn
> 
> Reggie, you know you're still my #1 target.


Jeff, that is fine. It is our battle that erupted into this mass, three state war. Do not believe I have lost sight of the main goal.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Jeff, that is fine. It is our battle that erupted into this mass, three state war. Do not believe I have lost sight of the main goal.


I completely agree. How did this errupt into a two-front campaign? oh right, Florida wanted to play ...


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Jeff, that is fine. *It is our battle that erupted into this mass, three state war.* Do not believe I have lost sight of the main goal.




I spent my whole life not knowing what I want out of it, just chasing my tail. Now for the first time I know exactly what I want and who... that's the damnable misery of it.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Reggie, you know you're still my #1 target.





reggiebuckeye said:


> Jeff, that is fine. It is our battle that erupted into this mass, three state war. Do not believe I have lost sight of the main goal.


Guys, Get a room................

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I spent my whole life not knowing what I want out of it, just chasing my tail. Now for the first time I know exactly what I want and who... that's the damnable misery of it.


These quotes are making me laugh ... a lot. you are a funny funny person. :ss


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I completely agree. How did this errupt into a two-front campaign? oh right, Florida wanted to play ...


Who knows how many fronts now that you started to run your mouth about my Aggies.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, Get a room................
> 
> Ron


there's always room for one more ... :r:r


----------



## Papichulo

Brother AL, go for it! 

Jeff, you do play rough! Nice sticks, I am smoking one right now. I am amazed on its flavor and deminsion. I need to explore more of these fruits:tu


----------



## cigar_040

Eventus Stultorum Magister................


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Brother AL, go for it!
> 
> Jeff, you do play rough! Nice sticks, I am smoking one right now. I am amazed on its flavor and deminsion. I need to explore more of these fruits:tu


oh, now you've called down the thunder ... you don't realize what you've just said my brother ...

I think it's time for a little shove. :r:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> oh, now you've called down the thunder ... you don't realize what you've just said my brother ...
> I think it's time for a little shove. :r:r:r


Jeff, don't get mushy I give credit where credit is due. I still have a few bombs going to IN. I hope you like my selections that should hit Monday:tu

ONce Reggie, Kenny, and the Rack get done with you all there will be a clear victory!


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Jeff, don't get mushy I give credit where credit is due. I still have a few bombs going to IN. I hope you like my selections that should hit Monday:tu
> 
> ONce Reggie, Kenny, and the Rack get done with you all there will be a clear victory!


you are a funny one. victory? you must be an A&M fan too. :r:r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

reggiebuckeye said:


> I got two hits today. One from MCS. 5 quality sticks one was damaged. I just found a rather large box from Troop_Lee in my mailbox at home. I will examine and brief my findings later. I may have the K-9 unit come by first.


Dude,

Which one was damaged? Tell me it wasn't the Illusione!

MCS


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Jeff, don't get mushy I give credit where credit is due. I still have a few bombs going to IN. I hope you like my selections that should hit Monday:tu
> 
> ONce Reggie, Kenny, and the Rack get done with you all there will be a clear victory!


I have three four bombs heading their way. That ought to shut them up.


----------



## gocowboys

Major Captain Silly said:


> Dude,
> 
> Which one was damaged? Tell me it wasn't the Illusione!
> 
> MCS


The MM. I was not a big fan of the Illusione I had before. I will give it another chance just for you though. I can't let gifts go to waste.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I have three four bombs heading their way. That ought to shut them up.


yeah. that will definitely shut us up!! you do know what a hoosier is, right? what is an aggie, anyway? a little rat dog? :r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I completely agree. *How did this errupt into a two-front campaign?* oh right, Florida wanted to play ...


I shall explain since you have forgotten



reggiebuckeye said:


> That's twice. You will not get a third warning. I may be distracted by mosquitoes from Indiana now. I can skin some gators later though.





Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummm......this is the Indiana vs Texas bombing thread. If you guys would like to start a Florida vs Texas feud, please take it to your own thread or I'll personally bomb the crap out of both of you.
> 
> MCS





The Dakotan said:


> Oh please! You both have been talking more smack than anyone from Texas or Indiana. :r


I tried to warn you.......BUT, No you guys wouldn't listen. Now I can't stop the trainwreck!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I have three four bombs heading their way. That ought to shut them up.


That is what I am talking about!

Jeff, Field, Nabinger16 and MCS you better look out!


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> I shall explain since you have forgotten
> I tried to warn you.......BUT, No you guys wouldn't listen. Now I can't stop the trainwreck!!!!!!!


Fair enough. but I just didn't realize what the FL crew had done in the past. I'm a newb, you can't pay attention to me!!

But I may be new but I'll go down fighting. :mn


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> I shall explain since you have forgotten
> 
> I tried to warn you.......BUT, No you guys wouldn't listen. Now I can't stop the trainwreck!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I love revisionist history. I said later. I never threatened your state again. You were in the sights for another time though. You sent the first attack. I have no problems with dealing with this now though.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> The MM. I was not a big fan of the Illusione I had before. I will give it another chance just for you though. I can't let gifts go to waste.


I think the Illusione rocked! Try it again my friend!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Fair enough. but I just didn't realize what the FL crew had done in the past. I'm a newb, you can't pay attention to me!!
> 
> But I may be new but I'll go down fighting. :mn


That's the only mindset you need.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Fair enough. but I just didn't realize what the FL crew had done in the past. I'm a newb, you can't pay attention to me!!
> 
> But I may be new but I'll go down fighting. :mn


Jeff, you may be a newb on CS, but you are a BOTL Gorilla. Don't let that statement swell your head to the size of your state:chk


----------



## cigar_040

Ron1YY said:


> That's the only mindset you need.


And 911 on speed-dial................


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> I think the Illusione rocked! Try it again my friend!


I had two. I will try a third.


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> And 911 on speed-dial................


OH this should get good! Andy poking at both IN and FL:cbo


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> And 911 on speed-dial................


your wisdom is right on. But I hope I don't need it on speed-dial ... that's a number I should be able to remember no matter how hurt I am!


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> OH this should get good! Andy poking at both IN and FL:cbo


I call it adding my :2 of :BS !!!


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> OH this should get good! Andy poking at both IN and FL:cbo


I actually posted fun @ Texas also a while back............


----------



## wayner123

Texas Members 
reggiebuckeye - Warning Shot
rack04 - Warning Shot
ttours - 
 txdyna65 - Warning shot to him and his wife
 txmatt - Warning shot
Papichulo - Warning Shot
12Stones -

Indiana members 
The Dakotan -
Seanohue -
Major Captain Silly - Normal Size Hit
illinoishoosier - 
kheffelf - 
field - 
Nabringer16 -

I too want to know who else wants some? I seriously doubt you want Florida to go medevil (well at least St. Augustine Conquestador evil) on anyone. :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Okay, here's the damage from Ron1yy:










What am supposed to to now??? Holy cow, I've been Floridated!!

MCS


----------



## burninator

I think I hear someone playing a Nocturne in G. :chk


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Foreplay. That is so sweet. I didn't know you cared about my needs too. You guys are just digging the whole even deeper.


"I got news for you, pal. You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and Sh**. And, Jack left town"


----------



## replicant_argent

It's like watching a live action version of RISK....




you all do remember RISK, don't you????
o


----------



## burninator

replicant_argent said:


> It's like watching a live action version of RISK....
> 
> you all do remember RISK, don't you????
> o


Eurasia is mine! :c


----------



## Major Captain Silly

So then, SNKBYT hits me with some crazy yellow-cello'd stuff:










I'm crying now. Weeping, sobbing.

MCS


----------



## replicant_argent

burninator said:


> Eurasia is mine! :c


I was always a "build your multitudes in Indonesia and Australia and then go forth and decimate" kind of guy.


----------



## replicant_argent

Major Captain Silly said:


> So then, SNKBYT hits me with some crazy yellow-cello'd stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crying now. Weeping, sobbing.
> 
> MCS


NIIIIIICE !!!!

is that a CAO Bratalia trumpet? (Feeling a little "yeller" are ya, MCS?)


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Texas Members
> reggiebuckeye - Warning Shot
> rack04 - Warning Shot
> ttours -
> txdyna65 - Warning shot to him and his wife
> txmatt - Warning shot
> Papichulo - Warning Shot
> 12Stones -
> 
> Indiana members
> The Dakotan -
> Seanohue -
> Major Captain Silly - Normal Size Hit
> illinoishoosier -
> kheffelf -
> field -
> Nabringer16 -
> 
> I too want to know who else wants some? I seriously doubt you want Florida to go medevil (well at least St. Augustine Conquestador evil) on anyone. :r


Hmmmm, warning shots eh? I guess I sent several warning shots that were not small potatoes. If you feel so cocky send me your addy and we will see what a warning shot does when it tears you a new ARSE my friend.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Hmmmm, warning shots eh? I guess I sent several warning shots that were not small potatoes. If you feel so cocky send me your addy and we will see what a warning shot does when it tears you a new ARSE my friend.:chk:chk:chk


easy Chief......be careful where you step


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> easy Chief......be careful where you step


I guess I have another package to pack. What should I put in it? Some 
White Owls and Schwishers:r


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Hmmmm, warning shots eh? I guess I sent several warning shots that were not small potatoes. If you feel so cocky send me your addy and we will see what a warning shot does when it tears you a new ARSE my friend.:chk:chk:chk


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I guess I have another package to pack. What should I put in it? Some
> White Owls and Schwishers:r


backwoods..............dying ain't much of a living boy


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> backwoods..............dying ain't much of a living boy


Time will tell my friend.


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> backwoods..............dying ain't much of a living boy


Nope. But we all have to die one day.


----------



## burninator

Papichulo said:


> Time will tell my friend.


In Pace Requiescat. :r:r:r


----------



## rack04

Even after the damage that I suffered today I still stick to my guns. You all have no idea what I have in store.


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> Even after the damage that I suffered today I still stick to my guns. You all have no idea what I have in store.


I love that pic.

Have I said that before?


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Even after the damage that I suffered today I still stick to my guns. You all have no idea what I have in store.


You know snakes can swim with the gators?


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> I love that pic.
> 
> Have I said that before?


so what is that the USS Texas?


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> so what is that the USS Texas?


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Texas Members
> reggiebuckeye - I
> rack04 - I
> ttours - I
> txdyna65 - II
> txmatt - I
> Papichulo IIIIII -
> 12Stones -
> 
> Indiana members
> The Dakotan - III
> Seanohue -
> Major Captain Silly - II
> illinoishoosier -
> kheffelf -
> field - III
> Nabringer16 - III
> 
> Florida members
> Snkbyt - III
> Ron1YY - III


It looks like TX is leading in both bombs and sticks


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> It looks like TX is leading in both bombs and sticks


it ain't over till the cemetery is full


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> it ain't over till the cemetery is full


True, I am still waiting for some of my bombs to hit. Not only that, I am sending out more tomorrow.


----------



## opus

:tu:ss

0306 1070 0000 2537 9218
0306 1070 0000 2537 9225


----------



## Papichulo

opusxox said:


> :tu:ss
> 
> 0306 1070 0000 2537 9218
> 0306 1070 0000 2537 9225


I take it you are from paradise AKA FL?


----------



## Ron1YY

opusxox said:


> :tu:ss
> 
> 0306 1070 0000 2537 9218
> 0306 1070 0000 2537 9225


Holy S#$T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Skip came to Play!!!!!!!!!!

Now it just went to a whole new Level!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Holy S#$T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Skip came to Play!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now it just went to a whole new Level!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Are you saying that Florida finally went to level 1?


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey, Anybody seen or heard from Kenny??????? I think we can claim a Sniper Victim here......Or he just got vaporized!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, Anybody seen or heard from Kenny??????? I think we can claim a Sniper Victim here......Or he just got vaporized!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Oh brother...


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Are you saying that Florida finally went to level 1?


Could be....Could be not......:hn

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Could be....Could be not......:hn
> 
> Ron


I'm going to get guess coule be not!


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Hmmmm, warning shots eh? I guess I sent several warning shots that were not small potatoes. If you feel so cocky send me your addy and we will see what a warning shot does when it tears you a new ARSE my friend.:chk:chk:chk





rack04 said:


> :tpd:


Ms. Floyd has my address, or maybe you can ask one of your fellow Texans, if they have gotten out from under all the rubble.


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Ms. Floyd has my address, or maybe you can ask one of your fellow Texans, if they have gotten out from under all the rubble.


I already PM'd her and you, but you did not respond so here is your chance. To all you Texans hook me up. However, if you are that confident Wayne send me a PM. That is if you prepared to back it up:bx:SM

Oh, what Texan did you attempt to flame?


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I already PM'd her and you, but you did not respond so here is your chance. To all you Texans hook me up. However, if you are that confident Wayne send me a PM. That is if you prepared to back it up:bx:SM
> 
> Oh, what Texan did you attempt to flame?


I don't have his address so I won't be much help.


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> I already PM'd her and you, but you did not respond so here is your chance. To all you Texans hook me up. However, if you are that confident Wayne send me a PM. That is if you prepared to back it up:bx:SM
> 
> Oh, what Texan did you attempt to flame?


Oh yeah, it would be hard to find them after they were vaporized.


----------



## txdyna65

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, Anybody seen or heard from Kenny??????? I think we can claim a Sniper Victim here......Or he just got vaporized!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Bastages got me today, I was waiting on my wife to send me pictures. Some healthy damage dished out by Ron and the snake. Thanks you guys, some very nice looking sticks, even if some are very old with some yellow cello lol And my first ever ESG....you guys rock, even if you're from Florida

From the Snake

From Ron

And more from Ron, he must have emptied a shelf in the humi on me too


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> Ms. Floyd has my address, or maybe you can ask one of your fellow Texans, if they have gotten out from under all the rubble.





Papichulo said:


> I already PM'd her and you, but you did not respond so here is your chance. To all you Texans hook me up. However, if you are that confident Wayne send me a PM. That is if you prepared to back it up:bx:SM
> 
> Oh, what Texan did you attempt to flame?


Looks like a 21st century USS Monitor vs. CSS Virginia!!!!!!!

The setting will have to be Tampa bay rather than Chesapeake Bay!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Oh yeah, it would be hard to find them after they were vaporized.


Thanks for the PM Wayne! You are ok:tu



Ron1YY said:


> Looks like a 21st century USS Monitor vs. CSS Virginia!!!!!!!
> 
> The setting will have to be Tampa bay rather than Chesapeake Bay!!!!!
> 
> Ton


It is all good:chk

Kenny, nice hit from the boys!


----------



## txdyna65

Gracie also took pics of the destruction Wayne sent me. The man did his homework and picked 5 of my favorites and 2 for Gracie. Thanks a bunch Wayne :tu


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> Gracie also took pics of the destruction Wayne sent me. The man did his homework and picked 5 of my favorites and 2 for Gracie. Thanks a bunch Wayne :tu


Wayne is actually backing it up. Nice hit Kenny!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

txdyna65 said:


> Bastages got me today, I was waiting on my wife to send me pictures. Some healthy damage dished out by Ron and the snake. Thanks you guys, some very nice looking sticks, even if some are very old with some yellow cello lol And my first ever ESG....you guys rock, even if you're from Florida
> 
> From the Snake
> 
> From Ron
> 
> And more from Ron, he must have emptied a shelf in the humi on me too


Your hit looks a lot like mine! I'm al discombobulated over this.

MCS


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Wayne is actually backing it up. Nice hit Kenny!


The noob is holding his own!! :bx I am like clubber lane.


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> Bastages got me today, I was waiting on my wife to send me pictures. Some healthy damage dished out by Ron and the snake. Thanks you guys, some very nice looking sticks, even if some are very old with some yellow cello lol And my first ever ESG....you guys rock, even if you're from Florida
> 
> From the Snake
> 
> From Ron
> 
> And more from Ron, he must have emptied a shelf in the humi on me too


Most all of the Hoyo's Alex sent have over 10+ years on them

The Monte Tubo is the vintage 1999 and the Monte to the right of it is from the Original release "Le Cigare des Arts"

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Yeah Gracie said "They look really old" I laughed and said yeah they probably are and will be damn tasty :dr


----------



## Troop_lee

So in my why home today, my wife calls me and says. "You got a box here?" I'm like Great, is it ticking? well Friday is bowling night, so I just really got home. Damn thing just about blew my hand off trying to diffuse it. 

Well Brent hit me pretty good.

Here's the Damage




I don't believe that I have smoked any of these beofore. I will enjoy them. Thanks Brent. Great hit, but thats not going to be enough to take me out!! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

Another one bites the dust....great hit Brent :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

txdyna65 said:


> Another one bites the dust....great hit Brent :tu


Easy there Kenny, I'm not even stunned by this.

(Thanks for the sticks though Brent)


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Easy there Kenny, I'm not even stunned by this.
> 
> (Thanks for the sticks though Brent)


I am glad you liked it! It is just a warm up as Wayne would put it:tu


----------



## cigar_040

* Indiana - step it up*










* Florida - good to go*










*Texas - Reggie......I need more butter*


----------



## snkbyt

sorry y'all for sending that old yellow cello stuff and discontinued smokes.....but its all I have at this time in my humi...........................:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> sorry y'all for sending that old yellow cello stuff and discontinued smokes.....but its all I have at this time in my humi...........................:r


Yeah, you are just using this little skirmish as an excuse to get rid of all the old chitty cigars you have, to make room for some fresh stuff...:r:r


----------



## burninator

Seems like a good morning for some o


----------



## fireman43

burninator said:


> Seems like a good morning for some o


And some :al


----------



## gocowboys

I got three hits from the FL crew. Troop, Ron, and that damn snake hit me. I will work on the camera and get them up today.

I don't know what to say. Yes, I do. Thank you for the smokes, but I must send you all something to show my appreciation.


----------



## burninator

fireman43 said:


> And some :al


:tpd: Nothing quite like getting sloshed and watching the carnage. :chk


----------



## gocowboys

Speaking of carnage:

Here are the bomos I got from Troop, Alex, and Ron.

All the yellow is ridiculous Alex.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> I don't know what to say.


Where's my butter.................o


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Speaking of carnage:
> 
> Here are the bomos I got from Troop, Alex, and Ron.
> 
> All the yellow is ridiculous Alex.


You got knocked the F Out! :r Nice hit Alex, Ron and Trooper.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Speaking of carnage:
> 
> Here are the bomos I got from Troop, Alex, and Ron.
> 
> All the yellow is ridiculous Alex.


hope ya enjoy the smokes


----------



## Papichulo

0306 3030 0000 4265 5810
0306 3030 0000 4265 5803
0306 3030 0000 4265 5797

Two to FL and one to my favorite BOTL in WA. 

Looks like I have single-handedly wiped out IN and FL! Not too mention, my TX boys have bombed the piss out of both states. TX has a clear victory!


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5810
> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5803
> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5797
> 
> Two to FL and one to my favorite BOTL in WA.
> 
> Looks like I have single-handedly wiped out IN and FL! Not too mention, my TX boys have bombed the piss out of both states. TX has a clear victory!


Wait till you see the carnage that will land today in Indiana. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

ooo


----------



## Papichulo

Old Sailor said:


> ooo


Old Sailor, you have been watching this war for a few days. Let us do the math. I have sent out 10 packages over the past few weeks to IN and FL and not all of them have hit yet. It has been fun and I am just waiting for the rest of the TX assualt to hit. What u think?


----------



## Old Sailor

Well........................I think your all NUTS!!! but carryon, this is great.
:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5810
> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5803
> 0306 3030 0000 4265 5797
> 
> Two to FL and one to my favorite BOTL in WA.
> 
> Looks like I have single-handedly wiped out IN and FL! Not too mention, my TX boys have bombed the piss out of both states. TX has a clear victory!


keep telling yourself that......................its our lie...make it as big as you want...........................................:r


Old Sailor said:


> Well........................I think your all NUTS!!! but carry on, this is great.
> :chk:chk


Dave..........maybe so, but its fun striking where it hurts


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> keep telling yourself that......................its our lie...make it as big as you want...........................................:r
> 
> Dave..........maybe so, but its fun striking where it hurts


Well guys, it is fun watching people scramble:r

Dave, so you think us Yankees are crazy SOBs eh? :tu


----------



## snkbyt

mail call.......................any hits?......................do you need a medic?


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> mail call.......................any hits?......................do you need a medic?


Medic? That is funny. Why would we need a medic? Help smoking all the fine cigars you keep sending, maybe.

We should plan a herf just to help out.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Medic? That is funny. Why would we need a medic? Help smoking all the fine cigars you keep sending, maybe.
> 
> We should plan a herf just to help out.


Feb 8,9,10 2008


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> Feb 8,9,10 2008


The rate this is going, I will need help before that.

I am planning on making that trip.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> The rate this is going, I will need help before that.
> 
> I am planning on making that trip.


good then I get to beat you up in person.........................:r


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> good then I get to beat you up in person.........................:r


Do you honestly think I will show without my own strike?


----------



## Papichulo

Just sitting back waiting for some action from Fl:cb


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Just sitting back waiting for some action from Fl:cb


(finger) (mooning)


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> (finger) (mooning)


I accept your finger and big butt:chk


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Do you honestly think I will show without my own strike?


"you're a daisy if you do"


----------



## cigar_040

*







*​

*"It's quoted in the Bible, Revelations: Behold the pale horse. The man who sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him."
*​*
*


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I accept your finger and big butt:chk


I guess now I have to say "with all do respect"


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *"It's quoted in the Bible, Revelations: Behold the pale horse. The man who sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him."*​


I don't know if should laugh or cry...............thats just creepy


----------



## cigar_040

snkbyt said:


> I don't know if should laugh or cry...............thats just creepy


You can laugh......it's the others that shoud cry


----------



## JCK

I ran out of popcorn.. who's got some juju bees?


----------



## Troop_lee

Glad you like the Sticks Reggie!


----------



## snkbyt

khubli said:


> I ran out of popcorn.. who's got some juju bees?


which color?


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> which color?


Like you care. You big bully!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Like you care. You big bully!!!!


Reggie that hurts...........that hurt me deep


----------



## snkbyt

NOT :r


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> Reggie that hurts...........that hurt me deep


Alex, you know everything I say here is all in love. Now that that is done.

Troop-- You got beef? Keep it here. Don't drag it to other threads.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Alex, you know everything I say here is all in love. Now that that is done.
> 
> Troop-- You got beef? Keep it here. Don't drag it to other threads.


what? where? when?


----------



## snkbyt

anyone up for a skype war room debate?


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> what? where? when?


Just messing with him about a post in the food forum.



snkbyt said:


> anyone up for a skype war room debate?


When? Let's plan strategy Alex.


----------



## cigar_040

snkbyt said:


> anyone up for a skype war room debate?





reggiebuckeye said:


> When? Let's plan _*my demise*_ Alex.


ooooo

I might jump on in a bit. Trying to cook some dinner at the moment...


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> ooooo
> 
> I might jump on in a bit. Trying to cook some dinner at the moment...


Now the peanut gallery is causing problems. You are so funny, Andy.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Just messing with him about a post in the food forum.
> When? Let's plan strategy Alex.


you must sign in to chat


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> you must sign in to chat


I forgot the game was on. I have to watch my Indians play. Sorry


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> I forgot the game was on. I have to watch my Indians play. Sorry


tevo the game


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> tevo the game


That is not an option.


----------



## gocowboys

I will load Skype on my laptop. I will only be able to chat. No voice.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> I will load Skype on my laptop. I will only be able to chat. No voice.


TX is all voice


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> TX is all voice


If you say so.


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> If you say so.


remember what I told ya
"Bring it don't just sing it"


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> Troop-- You got beef? Keep it here. Don't drag it to other threads.


Hey, that was a complement Reggie.


----------



## gocowboys

Troop_lee said:


> Hey, that was a complement Reggie.


I know. Thank you.

I just have to pick with you. That is what got us here anyway. Why stop now?


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Now the peanut gallery is causing problems.


And the problem is...................


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> And the problem is...................


Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Nothing to see here. Move along.


Nah..........I like the entertainment and the scenery o


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> Nah..........I like the entertainment and the scenery o


Right.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, now that all the warning shots have landed, It's time for some Tactical Strikes!!!!! I will place no warnings, There will be no DC# posted, But believe this.......One or two victims each week will be getting VERY hurt!!!!!!


You have all now been put on notice........Make room in those Humis!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, now that all the warning shots have landed, It's time for some Tactical Strikes!!!!! I will place no warnings, There will be no DC# posted, But believe this.......One or two victims each week will be getting VERY hurt!!!!!!
> 
> You have all now been put on notice........Make room in those Humis!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Whatcha going to do? Drop boxes or crates? :cb


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Whatcha going to do? Drop boxes or crates? :cb


Boxes are easier than crates!!!!!! Hmmm, I've never done that!!!!!!! It's a thought!!!!!!!! I have completely filled new humidor before, but never sent a crate.............:tu

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Boxes are easier than crates!!!!!! Hmmm, I've never done that!!!!!!! It's a thought!!!!!!!! I have completely filled new humidor before, but never sent a crate.............:tu
> 
> Ron


I pick up my 30 box humi tomorrow.


----------



## Old Sailor

Papichulo said:


> Well guys, it is fun watching people scramble:r
> 
> Dave, so you think us Yankees are crazy SOBs eh? :tu


We Canadians are crazy....you guys are nuts:tu:tu:ss


----------



## LouDog

what this all about?


----------



## snkbyt

LouDog said:


> what this all about?


WAR son, WAR..........................an all out no holds barred fight to the death..............take NO prisoners type of battle tactics gorilla warfare


----------



## Ron1YY

"No. Make no mistake. It's not revenge he's after. It's a reckoning."

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> WAR son, WAR..........................an all out no holds barred fight to the death..............take NO prisoners type of battle tactics gorilla warfare


Alex, Supply lines came in Thursday!!!! The Big General order came in AND the Fuente order too!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Alex, Supply lines came in Thursday!!!! The Big General order came in AND the Fuente order too!!!!!!
> Ron


so with the lines flowing...........there is no stopping the Gator War


----------



## snkbyt

all quiet on the front lines...........................for now


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> all quiet on the front lines...........................for now


It's too early to talk war right now.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> so with the lines flowing...........there is no stopping the Gator War





snkbyt said:


> all quiet on the front lines...........................for now





reggiebuckeye said:


> It's too early to talk war right now.


heheheheh....oooooo


----------



## gocowboys

Nice to see the Pirate is the first member of the peanut gallery in today.


----------



## Papichulo

Old Sailor said:


> We Canadians are crazy....you guys are nuts:tu:tu:ss


Yeah, you guys are a little kilter.:ss


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Alex, Supply lines came in Thursday!!!! The Big General order came in AND the Fuente order too!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yeah, the Anejos don't come until next month


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> I just have to pick with you. That is what got us here anyway. Why stop now?


True, True!!


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> It's too early to talk war right now.


any time is the right time


----------



## rack04

My retaliation will probably launch next week. I hope you still have shelf space after your recent order because you're going to need it when my bomb arrives. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> My retaliation will probably launch next week. I hope you still have shelf space after your recent order because you're going to need it when my bomb arrives. :tu


I know you are talking to FL!


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> I know you are talking to FL!


Yes!


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> My retaliation will probably launch next week. I hope you still have shelf space after your recent order because you're going to need it when my bomb arrives. :tu


I've made room in the dog house for ya!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I know you are talking to FL!





rack04 said:


> Yes!


 oh goodie.........more talk, just what we need


----------



## Papichulo

This is going to get good!


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> It's too early to talk war right now.


It's never to early to talk war, smack, beatdowns, etc............



Papichulo said:


> This is going to get good!


Yes it is................


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> It's never to early to talk war, smack, beatdowns, etc............
> Yes it is................


it must be break time.......................you enjoying yourself there Bulldog?


----------



## txmatt

reggiebuckeye said:


> I forgot the game was on. I have to watch my Indians play. Sorry


Didn't get to watch the Tribe or the Bucks yesterday, took my son out for his first fishing trip and he actually caught a little striped bass.

What I did notice though Reg is that our Buckeyes are now ranked #1! :tu:bl

I wasn't expecting something like a 7-0 record of the team this year.. I think we should gig some gators to celebrate..


----------



## snkbyt

a statement close to that is why Tx is getting their butts kicked by gators at this time


----------



## LouDog

snkbyt said:


> WAR son, WAR..........................an all out no holds barred fight to the death..............take NO prisoners type of battle tactics gorilla warfare


how do I do this?


----------



## snkbyt

LouDog said:


> how do I do this?


two ways either..............pick a fight..........or defend your AO


----------



## LouDog

Haha im sorry man i'm to new.


----------



## snkbyt

LouDog said:


> Haha im sorry man i'm to new.


wise very wise indeed

it doesn't cost a then to watch


----------



## LouDog

snkbyt said:


> wise very wise indeed
> 
> it doesn't cost a then to watch


haha I'll just watch everyone then


----------



## snkbyt

LouDog said:


> haha I'll just watch everyone then


not much to see today but should pick up after mail call


----------



## The Dakotan

I got home today and found a couple of boxes waiting for me. I see FL return addresses and think, "oh great. here we go."

Some great sticks from some great BOTL!

Troop Lee's damage:










Then I open the second package to find a snake inside!!










Last, but certainly not least, Ron hits me in the gut:










Florida, you may have knocked the wind out of me with some great sticks but I'm not down for the count yet! Thanks guys. I haven't had many of these and am looking forward to having a great week of smoking!


----------



## Ron1YY

Looks like you're missing some.......


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

enjoy the hit..............and by all means send to the return addy's that were hand written.....................................................:r


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like you're missing some.......
> 
> Ron


thats what I was thinking


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like you're missing some.......
> 
> Ron


Really? wow. that's not good. I'll look into it ...


----------



## cigar_040

cigar_040 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *"It's quoted in the Bible, Revelations: Behold the pale horse. The man who sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him."*​


DC#'s 

0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
0306 0320 0004 2011 5522
0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
0306 0320 0004 2011 5508

​


----------



## rack04

Since when was Alabama invited to this battle? :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

cigar_040 said:


> DC#'s
> 
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5522
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5508
> 
> ​


"Does this mean we're not friends anymore?"

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

rack04 said:


> Since when was Alabama invited to this battle? :tu


I don't recall an official invitation, now that you mention it........


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5522
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5508
> 
> [/CENTER]


Welcome to the party.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ooooo


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Welcome to the party.


Nice hit Jeff! FL did you right. I am surprised my little bomb did not hit. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Troop_lee

cigar_040 said:


> DC#'s
> 
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5522
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5508
> 
> ​


Whats all this about?? The Peanut Gallery is tired of watching and wants to play?? 

You know guys, I also have a bad feeling about the NY area.


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> DC#'s ​
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5522
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
> 0306 0320 0004 2011 5508​
> ​


That was just down right dirty and underhanded.


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Whats all this about?? The Peanut Gallery is tired of watching and wants to play??
> 
> You know guys, I also have a bad feeling about the NY area.


Never let them see you sweat son!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

and the plot thickens


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> That was just down right dirty and underhanded.


Reggie, Reggie, Reggie.................

I posted DC#'s..........nothing dirty about it


----------



## cigar_040

Troop_lee said:


> The Peanut Gallery is tired of watching and wants to play??


Oh.........it's not much really, just a little somethin' somethin' :ss


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> Reggie, Reggie, Reggie.................
> 
> I posted DC#'s..........nothing dirty about it


Peanut Gallery. That means you watch and eat o. That does not mean you get involved.


----------



## snkbyt

cigar_040 said:


> Reggie, Reggie, Reggie.................
> 
> I posted DC#'s..........nothing dirty about it


he couldn't see them from all the smoke from the FL Crew bombs that landed on Saturday and FU'd the TX boys....................................:r


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> Oh.........it's not much really, just a little somethin' somethin' :ss


Back to the humis. Just in case Andy decides to send something my way.

Any one else in the gallery want to play too?


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> he couldn't see them from all the smoke from the FL Crew bombs that landed on Saturday and FU'd the TX boys....................................:r


I hadn't started on those, but since you mentioned it......

Andy, ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> Back to the humis. Just in case Andy decides to send something my way.
> 
> *Any one else in the gallery want to play too?*


I'm your Huckleberry

Ron


----------



## fireman43

Ron1YY said:


> I'm your Huckleberry
> 
> Ron


I was waiting for the line to be spoken.:tu


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> I'm your Huckleberry
> 
> Ron


You are not in the peanut gallery.

Yours is already packed and will go out tomorrow.


----------



## cigar_040




----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> You are not in the peanut gallery.
> 
> Yours is already packed and will go out tomorrow.


Logistics change!!!!!! Primary target reorder. Double Target......Prepare ordinance...........

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Andy, *ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!*


"Evidently Mr. Reggie's an uneducated man. Now I really hate him."

*WAR*
*DAMN*
*EAGLE*
​


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Never let them see you sweat son!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, My Florida Brother I'm not Sweating..... I'm waiting. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Logistics change!!!!!! Primary target reorder. Double Target......Prepare ordinance...........
> 
> Ron


TAke cover Andy!!!


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> "Evidently Mr. Reggie's an uneducated man. Now I really hate him."
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!!*​


Excuse me, did you say something?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

cigar_040 said:


>


ooooooo


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> TAke cover Andy!!!


I always wear protection.............


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> he couldn't see them from all the smoke from the FL Crew bombs that landed on Saturday and FU'd the TX boys....................................:r


If that is the case you should be in a total state blackout FL.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> If that is the case you should be in a total state blackout FL.:chk


You have to love false hope!!!!!!!!

That was only 4 of us!!!!!!! There are still at least 4 more Brothers that have yet to Launch/Land!!!!!!! :gn :gn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> If that is the case you should be in a total state blackout FL.:chk


it will take alot more then whats hit here in FL to do that..............we beat the chit outta each other with damage than what you all have tried to do


----------



## fireman43

cigar_040 said:


> I always wear protection.............


You look like one of Tom's midgets in that pic Andy. Better not let BW Dave see you looking like that!:r


----------



## gocowboys

fireman43 said:


> You look like one of Tom's midgets in that pic Andy. Better not let BW Dave see you looking like that!:r


That was funny.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> You have to love false hope!!!!!!!!
> 
> That was only 4 of us!!!!!!! There are still at least 4 more Brothers that have yet to Launch/Land!!!!!!! :gn :gn
> 
> Ron


Come tomorrow or Tuesday when my other hand full of scuds land I will have expanded this volly to a whole new level.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Come tomorrow or Tuesday when my other hand full of scuds land I will have expanded this volly to a whole new level.


"You gonna do somethin'? Or are you just gonna stand there and bleed?"


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> "You gonna do somethin'? Or are you just gonna stand there and bleed?"


We shall see... You do know why super glue was developed right?


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> That was funny.


Pipe down......!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> We shall see... You do know why super glue was developed right?


so you can glue TX back together after FL knocks it of the wall (humpty dumpty)


----------



## burninator

Got my junior mints all ready to go. Where's all the action?


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> so you can glue TX back together after FL knocks it of the wall (humpty dumpty)


 Actually I use it as a stich and bandaid for all cuts (no matter how deep). Remember that when you go out to the field with your unit next time:tu Oh yeah, you will need that to recover and heal those cuts.


----------



## gocowboys

Prepare for a beating.

How is that for action?


----------



## burninator

reggiebuckeye said:


> Prepare for a beating.
> 
> How is that for action?


That will do nicely, thank you. o


----------



## wayner123

reggiebuckeye said:


> Prepare for a beating.
> 
> How is that for action?


If that is how quickly you take action, this war might take a few years.


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> If that is how quickly you take action, this war might take a few years.


Just because you blow your load quickly does not mean I do the same.


----------



## wayner123

reggiebuckeye said:


> Just because you blow your load quickly does not mean I do the same.


Load?? Those were mere sniper shots. The nukes have yet to come.


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> Load?? Those were mere sniper shots. The nukes have yet to come.


Who's all talk now?


----------



## wayner123

reggiebuckeye said:


> Who's all talk now?


I believe you still have me beat in the talk department. For a few days there it seemed that was all you could do. Nice to see you can at least show up, even if your bomb is a spit ball.

I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick.


----------



## gocowboys

wayner123 said:


> I believe you still have me beat in the talk department. I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick.


I've seen you do neither one.


----------



## burninator

Looks like we need to update the map. o


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I've seen you do neither one.


Ga Ga gagagagga, greatoo:chk Are you there FL?:chk


----------



## wayner123

reggiebuckeye said:


> I've seen you do neither one.


That's exactly my point. You won't see me till it's too late.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Just because you blow your load quickly does not mean I do the same.


You and MCS could open your own laugh factory. That is hilarious reggie!



wayner123 said:


> Load?? Those were mere sniper shots. The nukes have yet to come.





reggiebuckeye said:


> Who's all talk now?


:tpd: Reggie is right most of the time ... and he's never been more right. 



wayner123 said:


> I prefer to speak softly and carry a big stick.


I think you meant to say "speak loudly and carry a twig"  Then again, it seems most of the FL crew is this way, so I guess I should expect it!



wayner123 said:


> That's exactly my point. You won't see me till it's too late.


And by late you mean not at all? :r


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> You and MCS could open your own laugh factory. That is hilarious reggie!
> 
> :tpd: Reggie is right most of the time ... and he's never been more right.
> 
> I think you meant to say "speak loudly and carry a twig"  Then again, it seems most of the FL crew is this way, so I guess I should expect it!
> 
> And by late you mean not at all? :r


It is going to get good in here. Where are you Ron and Alex?


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> It is going to get good in here. Where are you Ron and Alex?


Crying. They can't take the heat after all ... I guess the snake got bit! However, unlike Texas, I think it's a bit premature to speculate. :r


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Crying. They can't take the heat after all ... I guess the snake got bit! However, unlike Texas, I think it's a bit premature to speculate. :r


Time will tell!!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I think you meant to say "speak loudly and carry a twig"  Then again, it seems most of the FL crew is this way, so I guess I should expect it!


:r :r Those were spotter rounds :r :r You didn't REALLY think that's all we could do did you???? :r :hn :mn :gn

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r Those were spotter rounds :r :r You didn't REALLY think that's all we could do did you???? :r :hn :mn :gn
> 
> Ron


well, i'd heard rumors but you know how rumors can be ... all talk and no action. 

I am very excited about the sticks I got today. I had a splitting headache when I got home, snapped the pictures, posted and took a long nap. I just looked at the sticks more closely and they look very very nice. thanks!


----------



## JCK

The Weekend Summary

After alot of jibber-jabber..

Indiana has been lit up with some ordinance from Florida. A beat Dakotan admits to having the wind knocked out of him.

Alabama has joined the fight and launched some SCUDS of undetermined destination, but my guess is to the southern neighbors.

More missiles are leaving the Texas Silos tomorrow.

Both New Jersey and Georgia now has Junior Mints and Popcorn available at the Concession Stand.

What will the face of the Map look like tomorrow as the War of Hoosier Aggression continues.


----------



## The Dakotan

khubli said:


> The Weekend Summary
> 
> After alot of jibber-jabber..
> 
> Indiana has been lit up with some ordinance from Florida. A beat Dakotan admits to having the wind knocked out of him.
> 
> Alabama has joined the fight and launched some SCUDS of undetermined destination, but my guess is to the southern neighbors.
> 
> More missiles are leaving the Texas Silos tomorrow.
> 
> Both New Jersey and Georgia now has Junior Mints and Popcorn available at the Concession Stand.
> 
> What will the face of the Map look like tomorrow as the War of Hoosier Aggression continues.


Your map/comments are hilarious. Good thing I grew up in dakota, where I learned to fight with the wind knocked out of me!


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Your map/comments are hilarious. Good thing I grew up in dakota, where I learned to fight with the wind knocked out of me!


Jeff, don't get Ji started in this war. He plays like you! Bastage:ss


----------



## JCK

Papichulo said:


> Jeff, don't get Ji started in this war. He plays like you! Bastage:ss


Heck.. i don't think Georgia is ready for this War being surrounded to the North, South, and West. I'm happy observing/reporting. We'll see what remains of my neighbor Andy.

Besides the only thing I got to fight with are a bunch of bricks and dog rockets.... none of these fancy SCUDS, MOABS, and smart bombs that you fellers have.

:tu:ss

Continue with the War.


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Crying. They can't take the heat after all ... I guess the snake got bit! However, unlike Texas, I think it's a bit premature to speculate. :r


you remind me of a chit salesman with a mouth full of free samples 


Papichulo said:


> It is going to get good in here. Where are you Ron and Alex?


taken a break................all your chat is giving me a headache


Papichulo said:


> Ga Ga gagagagga, greatoo:chk Are you there FL?:chk


always


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you remind me of a chit salesman with a mouth full of free samples
> 
> taken a break................all your chat is giving me a headache
> 
> always


:r:r:r:chk


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> Heck.. i don't think Georgia is ready for this War being surrounded to the North, South, and West. I'm happy observing/reporting. We'll see what remains of my neighbor Andy.
> 
> Besides the only thing I got to fight with are a bunch of bricks and dog rockets.... none of these fancy SCUDS, MOABS, and smart bombs that you fellers have.
> 
> :tu:ss
> 
> Continue with the War.


Ji, you are always welcome to join my friend:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> you remind me of a chit salesman with a mouth full of free samples


It could be worse, I guess.  And I have some samples all packed up for you.


----------



## gocowboys

Screw it. Two more. I just couldn't help it.


----------



## The Dakotan

Geez. this is turning into a banter war thread. Maybe one day we can have a "Part II" next to the thread. Then again, I doubt Florida will survive. :hn


----------



## snkbyt

reggiebuckeye said:


> Screw it. Two more. I just couldn't help it.


so we know you can post pics of empty boxes


The Dakotan said:


> Geez. this is turning into a banter war thread. Maybe one day we can have a "Part II" next to the thread. Then again, I have no doubt Florida will survive. :hn


IN boys won't last long enough to see the end of this war


----------



## Ron1YY

Reggie seems to be throwing bunker busters left and right....I think we may have to take him out of the fight fast......


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

:r


The Dakotan said:


> Geez. this is turning into a banter war thread. Maybe one day we can have a "Part II" next to the thread. Then again, I doubt Florida will survive. :hn


:r:r:r

Ron and Alex, I think Jeff is calling you guys out:r:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> :r
> 
> :r:r:r
> 
> Ron and Alex, I think Jeff is calling you guys out:r:tu


I may have to change my ways...instaed of 1 or 2 a week, may have to be 3-6 a week!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I may have to change my ways...instaed of 1 or 2 a week, may have to be 3-6 a week!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 You are killing me brother
:cb


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> You are killing me brother
> :cb


not yet..........but soon


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> not yet..........but soon


Come and get me:tg


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Come and get me:tg


you have a herf in whats left of TX..............let me know......if its big enough I'll attend................only 18 hour road trip


----------



## JCK

I've heard and seen one Texan tout Shock and Awe.... When are the fireworks gonna start? I'll cook hotdogs for that show.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Prepare for a beating.
> 
> How is that for action?


Nice photoshop.............


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you have a herf in whats left of TX..............let me know......if its big enough I'll attend................only 18 hour road trip


I will have to come down and herf and have you guys roll out the red carpet for the great one... As in me:r:chk:tu


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> I've heard and seen one Texan tout Shock and Awe.... When are the fireworks gonna start? I'll cook hotdogs for that show.


Ji, ok I said that! You have seen some of it already. Tomorrow or Tuesday will be more. Stay tuned brother:chk


----------



## gocowboys

snkbyt said:


> so we know you can post pics of empty boxes





cigar_040 said:


> Nice photoshop.............


Right. We will see.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Right. We will see.


Remember Sadaam spoke out before he went into the spider hole. Don't worry about it.


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> Remember Sadaam spoke out before he went into the spider hole.


He heard the Florida crew was coming to herf.................


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> He heard the Florida crew was coming to herf.................


But if I remember correctly it was a soldier from Texas that found him:cb


----------



## Heliofire

khubli said:


> The Weekend Summary
> 
> After alot of jibber-jabber..
> 
> Indiana has been lit up with some ordinance from Florida. A beat Dakotan admits to having the wind knocked out of him.
> 
> Alabama has joined the fight and launched some SCUDS of undetermined destination, but my guess is to the southern neighbors.
> 
> More missiles are leaving the Texas Silos tomorrow.
> 
> Both New Jersey and Georgia now has Junior Mints and Popcorn available at the Concession Stand.
> 
> What will the face of the Map look like tomorrow as the War of Hoosier Aggression continues.


I love your map:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> But if I remember correctly it was a soldier from Texas that found him:cb


Just goes to show you how slow they are in Texas :r Sadaam beat him to the hiding hole :r :r

Ron


----------



## cigar_040

Ron1YY said:


> Just goes to show you how slow they are in Texas :r Sadaam beat him to the hiding hole :r :r
> 
> Ron


:r:r:r:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

o Still waiting for the major destruction... o you know what worries me, the real sneaky Florida boys haven't started yet... o


----------



## snkbyt

Monday morning coffee time drive by


----------



## The Dakotan

DriftyGypsy said:


> o Still waiting for the major destruction... o you know what worries me, the real sneaky Florida boys haven't started yet... o


I really hope that's not true. Ron, Alex, and Troop are enough ...



snkbyt said:


> Monday morning coffee time drive by


Morning coffee drive by indeed. morning alex.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> *I really hope that's not true*. Ron, Alex, and Troop are enough ...
> 
> Morning coffee drive by indeed. morning alex.


Sorry to tell you, but it is true. I know 4 more have or will launch and waiting on an answer from 3 or 4 other Bro's

Morning to all.

Ron


----------



## burninator

cigar_040 said:


> Nice photoshop.............


*jab* o


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> I really hope that's not true. Ron, Alex, and Troop are enough ...
> Morning coffee drive by indeed. morning alex.


as the title of this thread states.................you picked the fight and we answered the call


----------



## Papichulo

Ron, I am really hoping by opening whoop as with you will suffice for both warning and bombs. I can hardly wait for the look on your face. As you know I picked out something special for you to make a TEXAS statement! :tu


----------



## gocowboys

0305 0830 0002 0773 3386
0305 0830 0002 0773 3553
0305 0830 0002 0773 3577
0305 0830 0002 0773 3560


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3386
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3553
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3577
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3560


well said, reggie. well said.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

reggiebuckeye said:


> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3386
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3553
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3577
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3560


Firecrackers away...

oooo


----------



## madurofan

Might as well join in. More stuff heading west and north.:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

madurofan said:


> Might as well join in. More stuff heading west and north.:tu


oh geez. This will get even uglier now! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

madurofan said:


> Might as well join in. More stuff heading west and north.:tu


can you say the chit has hit the fan... I know you can...

ooooo


----------



## txdyna65

reggiebuckeye said:


> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3386
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3553
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3577
> 0305 0830 0002 0773 3560


Go get em Reggie :tu


----------



## burninator

madurofan said:


> Might as well join in. More stuff heading west and north.:tu


Ooh! o


----------



## snkbyt

madurofan said:


> Might as well join in. More stuff heading west and north.:tu


Hi Bill and welcome to the party................fire at will


----------



## burninator

snkbyt said:


> Hi Bill and welcome to the party................fire at will


I'm not sure if Will lives in Texas or Indiana, but I think Bill's got him covered, either way. :chk


----------



## ttours

Trooper Lee fired one over my bow and really pissed me off. So I have answered in TEXAN fashion;


0307 1790 0001 4357 8339
3007 1790 0001 4357 8322
0307 1790 0001 4357 8315

ps Looking forward to the Joya:tu

tt:cb


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ttours said:


> Trooper Lee fired one over my bow and really pissed me off. So I have answered in TEXAN fashion;
> 
> 0307 1790 0001 4357 8339
> 3007 1790 0001 4357 8322
> 0307 1790 0001 4357 8315
> 
> ps Looking forward to the Joya:tu
> 
> tt:cb


oooo


----------



## txmatt

.......................Fellow Texans we have a problem...................................................................
.....................................................................................................
...........................there is a Buckeye firing at us from the hanging chad state............................................................................
..................................................................................................
..................the superior knowledge imparted to him by the Ohio State University will make him a more challenging foe than the best gator........
....................................................................................................
....................I took a serious hit from Skip today................................
....................................................................................................
.........................my Silos will need repair............................................
...................................................................................................
.............................take evasive action...........................................
.................................................................................................
.....................................Look at the ordnance that OpusXOX delivered today:.......................................








(Eddie says "Holy Sh&#!!")

Skip I have to pity you for having to live in Florida, but you are going to get NO MERCY for being a fellow Buckeye. Thanks for the great cigars.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

txmatt said:


> .......................Fellow Texans we have a problem...................................................................
> .....................................................................................................
> ...........................there is a Buckeye firing at us from the hanging chad state............................................................................
> ..................................................................................................
> ..................the superior knowledge imparted to him by the Ohio State University will make him a more challenging foe than the best gator........
> ....................................................................................................
> ....................I took a serious hit from Skip today................................
> ....................................................................................................
> .........................my Silos will need repair............................................
> ...................................................................................................
> .............................take evasive action...........................................
> .................................................................................................
> .....................................Look at the ordnance that OpusXOX delivered today:.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Eddie says "Holy Sh&#!!")
> 
> Skip I have to pity you for having to live in Florida, but you are going to get NO MERCY for being a fellow Buckeye. Thanks for the great cigars.


OHHH... that left a Mark....


----------



## ttours

Skip I have to pity you for having to live in Florida, but you are going to get NO MERCY for being a fellow Buckeye. Thanks for the great cigars.[/QUOTE]

You are so right!! Transplants have no loyalty and do not care who they hurt!! This may require an offline meeting to address these special circumstances.

tt:cb


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Are you saying that Florida finally went to level 1?


That is the Whole New Level I was talking about!!!!!!

WTG Skip!!!!!

Ron


----------



## opus

Ron1YY said:


> That is the Whole New Level I was talking about!!!!!!
> 
> WTG Skip!!!!!
> 
> Ron


When my Florida Brothers sound the alarm, I'm on it like Kayak Rat on sheep.


----------



## opus

ttours said:


> *Transplants have no loyalty and do not care who they hurt!! *tt:cb


*BUWAHHAHAHAH!!!*


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I got hit by the Racking Rackster with the Rackalacious backswing today as well. I'll get pics up after volleyball tonight if I get home at a decent hour. Rack 'em up you Rackalizing Rackmungeon!!

MCS


----------



## ttours

opusxox said:


> When my Florida Brothers sound the alarm, I'm on it like Kayak Rat on sheep.


Going to need a damn crow bar to get that boy off them livestock!!

Making this Hillbilly Herf more and more like a family reunion!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## cigar_040

0306 0320 0004 2011 5515
0306 0320 0004 2011 5522

 
Due to a malfunction in quality control on my part, these DC's are no longer active.

0306 0320 0004 2011 5492
0306 0320 0004 2011 5508

These are the replacement DC's:

0307 0020 0001 0399 0042
0307 0020 0001 0399 0059


----------



## burninator

So Alabama's involved? God save us from the domino effect. :hn


----------



## cigar_040

burninator said:


> So Alabama's involved? God save us from the domino effect. :hn


Don't worry.........ya'll are safe to the east and the south 

* EDIT *

I figured being a part-time resident of FL in '05 qualified me to play for a bit............


----------



## The Dakotan

cigar_040 said:


> Don't worry.........ya'll are safe to the east and the south
> 
> * EDIT *
> 
> I figured being a part-time resident of FL in '05 qualified me to play for a bit............


are you kidding me? will the florida crew ever stop showing up?!?!? :tg

Why do I have a feeling that I'm about to be :hn:hn:hn:sl:sl:sl :tu


----------



## ttours

cigar_040 said:


> Don't worry.........ya'll are safe to the east and the south
> 
> * EDIT *
> 
> I figured being a part-time resident of FL in '05 qualified me to play for a bit............


It qualified you for an INS deportation and food stamps and all other government assistance programs. Deny any knowledge of any presence in that state beyond change of planes.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## txmatt

ttours said:


> It qualified you for an INS deportation and food stamps and all other government assistance programs. Deny any knowledge of any presence in that state beyond change of planes.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


:r Gauge Up Par!


----------



## txmatt

0103 8555 7493 2210 4735

0103 8555 7491 7530 4108

0103 8555 7493 3259 0498


----------



## 12stones

This place has gotten down right crazy. You even brought the big guns out... Oh goodness.


----------



## Papichulo

Ricky, it has gotten a little crazy! I need reinforcements from the mother land of TX:tu Looks like a couple guys jumped aboard today.


----------



## Papichulo

txmatt said:


> 0103 8555 7493 2210 4735
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 7530 4108
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 3259 0498


WTG MAtt!


----------



## txmatt

Papichulo said:


> WTG MAtt!


Thank you sir! I am anxious to see what all you have sent over the gulf.

I believe my first shot should detonate tomorrow..

I upped the firepower on these 3 a bit and had to use the larger 7x7x6 boxes to hold the payload.. :SM:gn


----------



## Papichulo

txmatt said:


> Thank you sir! I am anxious to see what all you have sent over the gulf.
> 
> I believe my first shot should detonate tomorrow..
> 
> I upped the firepower on these 3 a bit and had to use the larger 7x7x6 boxes to hold the payload.. :SM:gn


I am with you on uping the load. That is exactly what I did too:tu I am looking forward to yours, Racks and Reggies to hit.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, Which one of you INSANE, SADISTIC S.O.B's did it!!!!!!!!!! You know who you are!!!!!!!!!!! I don't even have the words to tell all of you how BEAUTIFUL this is!!!!!! 


So Fess Up!!!!!! Who Done it?????????


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Which one of you INSANE, SADISTIC S.O.B's did it!!!!!!!!!! You know who you are!!!!!!!!!!! I don't even have the words to tell all of you how BEAUTIFUL this is!!!!!!
> 
> So Fess Up!!!!!! Who Done it?????????
> 
> Ron


What did you receive!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> What did you receive!!!!


It was shipped out of PA. Tell me it was you Bro

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> It was shipped out of PA. Tell me it was you Bro
> 
> Ron


Is he strapped with a six gun and a bundle of cigars in one hand? That would be me. I told you I was going to hit you with a warning shot and nuke:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

I will start another thread for this as soon as I find out who did it. I'm pissed because my camera software isn't working with Vista  :sb :c


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> I will start another thread for this as soon as I find out who did it. I'm pissed because my camera software isn't working with Vista  :sb :c


 Then have Alex take a pick!!! I can hardly wait to see it
:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Is he strapped with a six gun and a bundle of cigars in one hand? That would be me. I told you I was going to hit you with a warning shot and nuke:tu


Well, you said what you were going to do, and you did exactly what you said you were going to!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! You are UN-FREAKING-BELIEVABLE!!!!!

I will be posting Pics tomorrow. Look for the thread as this by far deserves it's own thread!!!!!!

As a forewarning to ALL, Brent hits like an Abrams Tank!!!!

Ron

P.S. Now I hope you got that 30 Box Humi!!!!!!


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Well, you said what you were going to do, and you did exactly what you said you were going to!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! You are UN-FREAKING-BELIEVABLE!!!!!
> 
> I will be posting Pics tomorrow. Look for the thread as this by far deserves it's own thread!!!!!!
> 
> As a forewarning to ALL, Brent hits like an Abrams Tank!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Now I hope you got that 30 Box Humi!!!!!!


Ron, it was a pleasure to send you something special.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Ron, it was a pleasure to send you something special.


what was it??? i want to know! :ss


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> what was it??? i want to know! :ss


I know, I know. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> what was it??? i want to know! :ss


OK guys, I will let Ron describe it to you! I had to jump through hoops to get it. Lots of drama on the order, but the retailer worked it out!!


----------



## wayner123

I'm hit!! I'm hit!!! Medic!!

Whew, it was just a grazing bullet (cow pun intended) . A little dirt and spit and I will be good as new. :r

txmatt decided to show me what was up! Awesome smokes man. In all seriousness I truly appreciate it, thank you.










I also got in a package today from Papichulo. Again, another great hit. You guys are awesome and this is getting fun!! He is also trying to win me over to Rocky Patel (I never have liked his stuff). We shall see Papichulo, we shall see.










I am seriously in need of a coolidor now. :r

Time to pull myself together and get back on the battlefield. I may be hurt but I will return.


----------



## The Dakotan

0103 8555 7493 3287 9722

0103 8555 7493 2239 3962

0103 8555 7493 1190 8207


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> I'm hit!! I'm hit!!! Medic!!
> 
> Whew, it was just a grazing bullet (cow pun intended) . A little dirt and spit and I will be good as new. :r
> 
> txmatt decided to show me what was up! Awesome smokes man. In all seriousness I truly appreciate it, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got in a package today from Papichulo. Again, another great hit. You guys are awesome and this is getting fun!! He is also trying to win me over to Rocky Patel (I never have liked his stuff). We shall see Papichulo, we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously in need of a coolidor now. :r
> 
> Time to pull myself together and get back on the battlefield. I may be hurt but I will return.


Great hits. Hey, the dark ligero maduro looking stick is another RP the Edge Squared. Fairly new, but very tastee:chk


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Great hits. Hey, the dark ligero maduro looking stick is another RP the Edge Squared. Fairly new, but very tastee:chk


I thought it was an Edge. Thanks for confirming it. I now have another guy to add to the hit list. You guys better look into getting bodyguard's.


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> I thought it was an Edge. Thanks for confirming it. I now have another guy to add to the hit list. You guys better look into getting bodyguard's.


That is not an ordinary Edge. Most Edges are only 6" long and that is 61/2" and boxed.


----------



## Mrs_Txdyna

Heads up y'all! :ss

I found these DC labels on the cabinet next to the humidor today, so I thought I'd make good use of them. There are a couple of guys in Florida who will be feeling a Texas heat wave pretty soon.

*DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9149*
*DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132*
Oh and remember.....*Hell *hath no fury like a woman bombed. :hn


----------



## wayner123

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> Heads up y'all! :ss
> 
> I found these DC labels on the cabinet next to the humidor today, so I thought I'd make good use of them. There are a couple of guys in Florida who will be feeling a Texas heat wave pretty soon.
> 
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9149*
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132*
> Oh and remember.....*Hell *hath no fury like a woman bombed. :hn


Oh snap!! :mn


----------



## JCK

YES !!!! Go get em Gracie !


----------



## Papichulo

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> Heads up y'all! :ss
> 
> I found these DC labels on the cabinet next to the humidor today, so I thought I'd make good use of them. There are a couple of guys in Florida who will be feeling a Texas heat wave pretty soon.
> 
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9149*
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132*
> Oh and remember.....*Hell *hath no fury like a woman bombed. :hn


Please tell Kenny thanks for the back up! Oh yeah, I need you to go to Havanas and buy me a box of Anejos! I hear you can work magic


----------



## txdyna65

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> Heads up y'all! :ss
> 
> I found these DC labels on the cabinet next to the humidor today, so I thought I'd make good use of them. There are a couple of guys in Florida who will be feeling a Texas heat wave pretty soon.
> 
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9149*
> *DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132*
> Oh and remember.....*Hell *hath no fury like a woman bombed. :hn


Go get em babe......you know she made a special trip to Austin to hit you guys....yall are in deep DOO DOO :r


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> Go get em babe......you know she made a special trip to Austin to hit you guys....yall are in deep DOO DOO :r


Gracie is the LADY!!!!


----------



## txmatt

wayner123 said:


> I'm hit!! I'm hit!!! Medic!!
> 
> Whew, it was just a grazing bullet (cow pun intended) . A little dirt and spit and I will be good as new. :r
> 
> txmatt decided to show me what was up! Awesome smokes man. In all seriousness I truly appreciate it, thank you.


So who is the Daisy bud? :tu :ss


----------



## Mrs_Txdyna

Papichulo said:


> Please tell Kenny thanks for the back up! Oh yeah, I need you to go to Havanas and buy me a box of Anejos! I hear you can work magic


Yeah, I just batted my eyes and waved my magic wand....Visa Check Card


----------



## txdyna65

Oh Matt and Brent put the major smackdown on wayne....WTG guys :tu


----------



## gocowboys

This is getting good.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> This is getting good.


no kidding.


----------



## Ron1YY

Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.










I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!!!!

I know where you live, I will find out what you like, and I know you have a brand new 30 box Humi that needs to be filled!!!!!!

I am going to make a thread just for this tomorrow.

Ron

Hey guys, I need some RG help for Brent Please!!!


----------



## gocowboys

The Buckeye on Buckeye crime has got to stop. Jeff is not included in that. He needs to have his head beat in some more because he started all of this.

Skip. We are on your side. Remember, our Bucks are #1. O-H.....


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> The Buckeye on Buckeye crime has got to stop. Jeff is not included in that. He needs to have his head beat in some more because he started all of this.
> 
> Skip. We are on your side. Remember, our Bucks are #1. O-H.....


I-O


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> I-O


You are not allowed to reply to that.


----------



## txmatt

Brent that is one of the nicest hits I have seen since Smitty hit Raney with an Xbox 360! WTG


----------



## txdyna65

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!!!!
> 
> I know where you live, I will find out what you like, and I know you have a brand new 30 box Humi that needs to be filled!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a thread just for this tomorrow.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Hey guys, I need some RG help for Brent Please!!!


I believe he left a crater where you used to live Ron :r

awesome hit Brent :tu


----------



## wayner123

txmatt said:


> So who is the Daisy bud? :tu :ss


"You're no daisy! You're no daisy at all. Poor soul, you were just too high strung. "



Mrs_Txdyna said:


> Yeah, I just batted my eyes and waved my magic wand....Visa Check Card


"It's true, you are a good woman. Then again, you may be the antichrist. "



txdyna65 said:


> Oh Matt and Brent put the major smackdown on wayne....WTG guys :tu


"Oh, I wasn't quite as sick as I made out,"


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!!!!
> 
> I know where you live, I will find out what you like, and I know you have a brand new 30 box Humi that needs to be filled!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a thread just for this tomorrow.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Hey guys, I need some RG help for Brent Please!!!


LIke I said, if I did not want to do it I never would have. You are a good American:tu Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Papichulo

txmatt said:


> Brent that is one of the nicest hits I have seen since Smitty hit Raney with an Xbox 360! WTG


That was cool Matt:tu
Now that was a nice hit:tu


----------



## gocowboys

I can't wait until my bombs hit. Two more days.


----------



## Ron1YY

txmatt said:


> Brent that is one of the nicest hits I have seen since Smitty hit Raney with an Xbox 360! WTG


You are 100% right with that. And Alex is worst!!!! He hit me with Chief Sitting Bull a few weeks ago and other stuff just to make sure I was dead!!!

I am still blown away looking at it!!!!! What do you say to someone that does that???? I can't think of the right words.......

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> You are 100% right with that. And Alex is worst!!!! He hit me with Chief Sitting Bull a few weeks ago and other stuff just to make sure I was dead!!!
> 
> I am still blown away looking at it!!!!! What do you say to someone that does that???? I can't think of the right words.......
> 
> Ron


How about.......

You are OWNED by Brent?


----------



## txmatt

reggiebuckeye said:


> How about.......
> 
> You are OWNED by Brent?


Brent did ya send yer new bitch a yellow rose?? :tu :r


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> You are not allowed to reply to that.


Come on Reggie, don't be angry.



Papichulo said:


> LIke I said, if I did not want to do it I never would have. You are a good American:tu Enjoy my friend.


Wow. that was amazing!



reggiebuckeye said:


> How about.......
> 
> You are OWNED by Brent?


agreed!


----------



## JCK

Tonight..... A wayward Indian found his way home to Florida starting in Texas heading north through Pennsylvania, then down South....

He was welcomed home amidst a crowd of cheers and tears of joy.

Florida is Shocked and Awed.... Well done Brent !

Texas has relentless in it's attack on Florida.


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> How about.......
> 
> You are OWNED by Brent?


I would have to say I am. And for this week, all else are safe from me as I am on a misson!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

reggiebuckeye said:


> How about.......
> 
> You are OWNED by Brent?


:r

All's fair in love and war?


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> I would have to say I am, for now. And for this week, all else are safe from me as I am on a misson!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That is OWNED.

Brent rocks


----------



## The Professor

OMFG. This war has turned f'in INSANE!!!!


----------



## gocowboys

The Professor said:


> OMFG. This war has turned f'in INSANE!!!!


I have not seen any one get owned like that since Dave beat you down last week.


----------



## 12stones

Dammit!!! I wasn't supposed to be in on this!! But Skip saw fit to hit ANOTHER fellow transplated Buckeye!!

Battery's dead in the camera, but suffice it to say that I'm well wounded. I'll try and get a pic up tomorrow. Thanks Skip!





And, Brent, OMFG, that's awesome. You weren't lyin' when you said the budget went down the crapper!


----------



## hollywood

reggiebuckeye said:


> I have not seen any one get owned like that since Dave beat you down last week.


:r:tu

perfectly spoken!!


----------



## The Professor

reggiebuckeye said:


> I have not seen any one get owned like that since Dave beat you down last week.


F you. That isn't over.


----------



## j6ppc

reggiebuckeye said:


> I have not seen any one get owned like that since Dave beat you down last week.


Stop the madness!


----------



## field

The Dakotan said:


> 0103 8555 7493 3287 9722
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 2239 3962
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 1190 8207


Nice Jeff!



reggiebuckeye said:


> This is getting good.


How true Reggie! Don't get too comfy!



Ron1YY said:


> Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.
> 
> I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!


Just getting started, but WOW what a hit!!!



txdyna65 said:


> I believe he left a crater where you used to live Ron :r
> 
> awesome hit Brent :tu


Unbelievable! Nice hit Brent!!

And tomorrow is another day. Sleep well, you may need it! :ss


----------



## gocowboys

12stones said:


> Dammit!!! I wasn't supposed to be in on this!! But Skip saw fit to hit ANOTHER fellow transplated Buckeye!!
> 
> Battery's dead in the camera, but suffice it to say that I'm well wounded. I'll try and get a pic up tomorrow. Thanks Skip!
> 
> And, Brent, OMFG, that's awesome. You weren't lyin' when you said the budget went down the crapper!


Another Buckeye in Texas? How many of us is there?



hollywood said:


> :r:tu
> 
> perfectly spoken!!


I agree.



The Professor said:


> F you. That isn't over.


Oh, I think that one is.



j6ppc said:


> Stop the madness!


We can't help it.


----------



## The Dakotan

field said:


> And tomorrow is another day. Sleep well, you may need it! :ss


I wondered when you'd show!


----------



## Ron1YY

Hmmmm, Looks like this may turn into a Nation wide war!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm, Looks like this may turn into a Nation wide war!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Not yet.


----------



## rack04

In honor of Brent and his Indian friend.


----------



## gocowboys

rack04 said:


> In honor of Brent and his Indian friend.


Oh yeah. I love that picture.


----------



## field

The Dakotan said:


> I wondered when you'd show!


Yeah, working too much. Refueling and reloading and getting ready to launch! I haven't gone anywhere. Just lighting the next round of fuses!

:ss


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> Tonight..... A wayward Indian found his way home to Florida starting in Texas heading north through Pennsylvania, then down South....
> 
> He was welcomed home amidst a crowd of cheers and tears of joy.
> 
> Florida is Shocked and Awed.... Well done Brent !
> 
> Texas has relentless in it's attack on Florida.


You bastage Ji:tu I love the play by play. Looks like four of my bombs hit today:chk


----------



## cigar_040

The Professor said:


> OMFG. This war has turned f'in INSANE!!!!


That is so true.............


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> That is so true.............


Understatment.


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Understatment.


reggie. we could just take this fight back between the two of us. have you learned your lesson yet? :r


----------



## cigar_040

I wish it was Wednesday or Thursday already..............:ss


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> reggie. we could just take this fight back between the two of us. have you learned your lesson yet? :r


What lesson is that?


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> What lesson is that?


never mess with a dakotan! :r:r


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> never mess with a dakotan! :r:r


Not a Dakotan or The Dakotan. I have not learned a thing.


----------



## Bigkerm

Nabringer16, your Azz just got Nuked. Went out to the post office this afternoon, and Booyeah!!! Thats how we roll here in FL !!!


----------



## snkbyt

nice one..........now the one I gave ya will have company



Ron1YY said:


> Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!!!!
> 
> I know where you live, I will find out what you like, and I know you have a brand new 30 box Humi that needs to be filled!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a thread just for this tomorrow.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Hey guys, I need some RG help for Brent Please!!!


----------



## snkbyt

some nice hits all over the place today.....................anyone dead or quit yet?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, never mind all that. Brent is an ANIMAL!!!!! This is a bad pic as I cliped it from a website. For me to take a pic of it right now would be worst as my hands are shaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that battle, but trust me when I tell you, THE WAR IS NOT OVER!!!!!!
> 
> I know where you live, I will find out what you like, and I know you have a brand new 30 box Humi that needs to be filled!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a thread just for this tomorrow.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Hey guys, I need some RG help for Brent Please!!!


I am sorry Ron, but just roll over and surrender, you are done... let the others continue... that cannot be topped... Brent wins this one...

_Ron don't forget revenge is a dish best served cold...
_ 


reggiebuckeye said:


> Another Buckeye in Texas? How many of us is there?


Probably more then in O-hi-o... the climate is better...


----------



## burninator

What about the children? For the love of God, won't someone please think of the children!!!


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> I am sorry Ron, but just roll over and surrender, you are done... let the others continue... that cannot be topped... Brent wins this one...
> 
> _Ron don't forget revenge is a dish best served cold...
> _
> 
> Probably more then in O-hi-o... the climate is better...


Thanks DG:tu


----------



## opus

Ron1YY said:


> You are 100% right with that. And Alex is worst!!!! He hit me with Chief Sitting Bull a few weeks ago and other stuff just to make sure I was dead!!!
> 
> I am still blown away looking at it!!!!! *What do you say to someone that does that???? I can't think of the right words.......*
> 
> Ron


 I hate to say it, but I surrender might be appropriate, then hand him your sword. Awesome hit Brent.


----------



## snkbyt

opusxox said:


> I hate to say it, but I surrender might be appropriate, then hand him your sword. Awesome hit Brent.


why surrender when a retaliation is much more appropriate and satisfying


----------



## snkbyt

pics of Ron's midget Indians (sorta)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> pics of Ron's midget Indians (sorta)


he only needs eight more...


----------



## fireman43

After much reading and research, I have a theory on an unrelated matter.......

Wile E. Coyote must have been a Texan.:r:r







I don't have any cards in play on this one, and am not asking to get involved. I don't have the resources for this sort of beat down, but no harm in jiggling a few chains....Especially Kenny's.:tu:r


----------



## txdyna65

Well obviously you havent been paying attention Joe....Florida is taking a pretty good butt kicking at this point. They are calling in reserves all the time. But it wont help....guess you missed the real ending....the road runner loses in this movie :r


----------



## fireman43

txdyna65 said:


> Well obviously you havent been paying attention Joe....Florida is taking a pretty good butt kicking at this point. They are calling in reserves all the time. But it wont help....guess you missed the real ending....the road runner loses in this movie :r


:r You have a good point, but I think you underestimate the SoFl crew, plus I had to razz you a little bit. It wouldn't feel right otherwise.


----------



## txdyna65

yeah keep it up and Gracie will send a stray missle and take you and a few hillbillies out :r


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> Well obviously you havent been paying attention Joe....Florida is taking a pretty good butt kicking at this point. They are calling in reserves all the time. But it wont help....guess you missed the real ending....the road runner loses in this movie :r


FL butt kicking?...................TX delivers one good hit by Brent and y'all are claiming victory......................are we viewing the same thread?


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> yeah keep it up and Gracie will send a stray missle and take you and a few hillbillies out :r


just like a texan to get a cowgirl to fight his battles............................:ss

post #3400


----------



## txdyna65

you have such a short memory....dont worry your day is near ya slithering snake


----------



## replicant_argent

snkbyt said:


> just like a texan to get a cowgirl to fight his battles............................:ss
> 
> post #3400


I bet Gracie could hand you your ass, when you were least expecting it.


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> I bet Gracie could hand you your ass, when you were least expecting it.


I'd worry about your own ass Pete.........if I were you :ss


----------



## 12stones

fireman43 said:


> Wile E. Coyote must have been a Texan.:r:r


Now that's just uncalled for, Joe! :fu :r


----------



## txdyna65

I only deal with the cigar end of it, she has a much more devious mind and added to the bombs that 2 floridians will soon be getting. I wont say who, but I know a certain snake wont be slithering out of the brush after he gets it :r


----------



## replicant_argent

snkbyt said:


> I'd worry about your own ass Pete.........if I were you :ss


Hey, I'm just watching and eating popcorn and yelling at the screen. NO need to get all huffy.

o


----------



## txdyna65

12stones said:


> Now that's just uncalled for, Joe! :fu :r


ahhh dont fret it Ricky....he's just trying to get our goat, or sheep (literally) :r


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> I only deal with the cigar end of it, she has a much more devious mind and added to the bombs that 2 floridians will soon be getting. I wont say who, but I know a certain snake wont be slithering out of the brush after he gets it :r


game on..................................I've got two guns....one for each of ya


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> Hey, I'm just watching and eating popcorn and yelling at the screen. NO need to get all huffy.
> 
> o


enjoy your popcorn......................for now


----------



## opus

snkbyt said:


> why surrender when a retaliation is much more appropriate and satisfying


I was referring to Ron only.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Texas huffs...

o

Florida puffs...

o

Wonder whose house gets blown down next...

o


----------



## snkbyt

opusxox said:


> I was referring to Ron only.


so was I


----------



## Ron1YY

I will not go Quietly into the night!!!!!!!

They have rebuilt me, and I had them remove the last bit of sanity that I had...........


Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> I will not go Quietly into the night!!!!!!!
> 
> They have rebuilt me, and I had them remove the last bit of sanity that I had...........
> 
> Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron's shorter than that..............It's more like.............










:r:r:r:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

:r:r:r
*
But are you sure he ain't lost *


----------



## Ron1YY

:r :r :r !!!!!!! You guys kill me!!!!!


Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ron's shorter than that..............It's more like.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r:r:r:r


:r:r you are so not right in the head Patrick :tu


----------



## JCK

I need to confirm my sources. Someone put this on my newsdesk this morning. Alex and Ron were spotted walking down the streets in Florida..

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

khubli said:


> I need to confirm my sources. Someone put this on my newsdesk this morning. Alex and Ron were spotted walking down the streets in Florida..
> 
> Can anyone verify this?


Yep......Alex is the hairy one!! :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

khubli said:


> I need to confirm my sources. Someone put this on my newsdesk this morning. Alex and Ron were spotted walking down the streets in Florida..
> 
> Can anyone verify this?


Looks like Alex needs a shave.... :r


----------



## Papichulo

Hey guys, I guess one of the FL whales has not spoken up on my other nuking of his house. And I am not talking Alex or Ron, but a another true BOTL GORILLA.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Hey guys, I guess one of the FL whales has not spoken up on my other nuking of his house. And I am not talking Alex or Ron, but a true BOTL GORILLA.:chk


There are many of us......If you are talking about one that is south of me, he travels a lot.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> There are many of us......If you are talking about one that is south of me, he travels a lot.
> 
> Ron


 Oops, I met another true BOTL like you guys:tu Yeah, it is him that you just suggested.


----------



## burninator

Anybody care to pass the o?


----------



## Papichulo

I cannot believe this is the 1046th post. The largest cigar bomb thread to date with enought destruction for at least 30 strikes!


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> I cannot believe this is the 1046th post. The largest cigar bomb thread to date with enought destruction for at least 30 strikes!


And we are only on the return fire stage of round one??


----------



## Troop_lee

ttours said:


> *Trooper Lee fired one over my bow *and really pissed me off. So I have answered in TEXAN fashion


I'm glad you got them, enjoy!! :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I am in the second stage with one already.


soon to be third.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> soon to be third.


Yeah, I forgot you are from IN:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

Ok, we are at the beginning of round two.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Ok, we are at the beginning of round two.


Not just yet across the board. Some of the first rounders have not hit it. Like the rest of Racks, Reggies and others...


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> Not just yet across the board. Some of the first rounders have not hit it. Like the rest of Racks, Reggies and others...


Right, thats why .................... Oh whatever. Just watch your back!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Not just yet across the board. Some of the first rounders have not hit it. Like the rest of Racks, Reggies and others...


100% correct!!! I know 3 Florida Bros have not landed yet either with a possible 3 more!!!!!

Ron


----------



## field

*0103 8555 7493 3389 1037*
*0103 8555 7493 2340 5275*
*0103 8555 7491 7664 5446*


----------



## burninator

Are you ladies still sitting around talking about this? o


----------



## DriftyGypsy

burninator said:


> Are you ladies still sitting around talking about this? o


seems like a lot of talk... only seen one really devastating hit...

ooo


----------



## 12stones

To give Skip his due...here's the bomb he devastated me with yesterday!!


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> To give Skip his due...here's the bomb he devastated me with yesterday!!


Ricky, Skip roughed you up with some nice smokes. Very, very nice.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

burninator said:


> Are you ladies still sitting around talking about this? o


You just watch and eat your popcorn, this thread is so freaking long because of the peanut gallery constantly stirring the pot. :ss


----------



## burninator

Troop_lee said:


> You just watch and eat your popcorn, this thread is so freaking long because of the peanut gallery constantly stirring the pot. :ss


Well, I do got this shiny new spoon.


----------



## Troop_lee

burninator said:


> Well, I do got this shiny new spoon.


Well in that case, stir away?? :bn

Didn't your location used to say Savannah GA?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Looks like Ricky got a spanking...


----------



## burninator

Troop_lee said:


> Well in that case, stir away?? :bn
> 
> Didn't your location used to say Savannah GA?


Used to, but I spend my time closer to home these days.

*stir stir* o


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Not just yet across the board. Some of the first rounders have not hit it. Like the rest of Racks, Reggies and others...


I'm still getting prepared. I'll hit when the time is right.


----------



## txdyna65

Troop_lee said:


> Right, thats why .................... Oh whatever. Just watch your back!! :tu


he say a sick horse come to revenge for him.....he talk crazy


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I'm still getting prepared. I'll hit when the time is right.


Good deal. In other words, Papichulo I have stuff on order to beat these boys down with when it comes in:tu


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Good deal. In other words, Papichulo I have stuff on order to beat these boys down with when it comes in:tu


Actually my first obligation is a shipment to a buddy of mine in Iraq and then once I restock game on. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Actually my first obligation is a shipment to a buddy of mine in Iraq and then once I restock game on. :tu


At least you have your priorities right. TX is up on both FL and IN:tu


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> At least you have your priorities right. TX is up on both FL and IN:tu


How do you figure TX is up on FL?

Do we need to start keeping track of the hits??


----------



## gocowboys

Tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## snkbyt

not much activity today (yesterday).....................maybe tomorrow (today) will have a little less talk and lot more action


----------



## DriftyGypsy

wayner123 said:


> How do you figure TX is up on FL?
> 
> Do we need to start keeping track of the hits??


Maybe one of you guys should put together a score card... let the peanut gallery rate the hits... :ss:ss

oooooo


----------



## burninator

crunch.....crunch o


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> How do you figure TX is up on FL?
> 
> Do we need to start keeping track of the hits??


Figure in that his hit took me to the ground and I'm still struggling to get back up Bro.....

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

For all of you following this, check out the pics from the beating I took from Brent

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113319

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

txdyna65 said:


> he say a sick horse come to revenge for him.....he talk crazy


You watch your back too!!


----------



## snkbyt

morning y'all..........................happy hunting


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Newbie checking in here, but i must say i thoroughly enjoyed reading some of these posts(no way i could read every page), and the cigar bombing associated within, but i just noticed that my Michigan brothers are not even a blip on the nationwide cigar bomb warfare scene. I'm gonna have to make a call out to get our boys more involved in this. 

Keep it up fella's, great stuff.o


----------



## rack04

ZYA_LTR said:


> Newbie checking in here, but i must say i thoroughly enjoyed reading some of these posts(no way i could read every page), and the cigar bombing associated within, but i just noticed that my Michigan brothers are not even a blip on the nationwide cigar bomb warfare scene. I'm gonna have to make a call out to get our boys more involved in this.
> 
> Keep it up fella's, great stuff.o


Probably wise that you just sit back and eat your popcorn. It's safer that way. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Probably wise that you just sit back and eat your popcorn. It's safer that way. :tu


:tpd: I don't think Michigan could handle the pressure, kind of like the Wolverines. 

I'm tired of talking. Why can't my little, tiny "presents" be there already? :ss


----------



## snkbyt

yeah yeah.............sure


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> yeah yeah.............sure


:hn <----snkbyt

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> :hn <----snkbyt
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


what ever you say ya hoser


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Newbie checking in here, but i must say i thoroughly enjoyed reading some of these posts(no way i could read every page), and the cigar bombing associated within, but i just noticed that my Michigan brothers are not even a blip on the nationwide cigar bomb warfare scene. *I'm gonna have to make a call out to get our boys more involved in this.*
> 
> Keep it up fella's, great stuff.o


:r:r:r:r You don't want to play with the big boys. :chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

will check in on the damages when I get off work (if TX &/or IN are able to do so)


----------



## cigar_040

Hopefully today or tomorrow at latest..............


----------



## cigar_040

It looks as if 3 of 4 are real close..........


----------



## replicant_argent

*I'm Swiss, dammit!!*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1229042&postcount=1


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Re: I'm Swiss, dammit!!*



replicant_argent said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1229042&postcount=1


I believe that is called Collateral Damage....

:ro:ro:ro:r


----------



## field

Got some nice smokes from Rack04 Monday, Reggiebuckeye and cigar_40 today....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1229351#post1229351

Good hits, but I'm still standing! We will see what the next few days holds!!!!

:tu


----------



## rack04

Glad you liked the smokes. Now throw in the towel! :tu


----------



## cigar_040

Enjoy.............


----------



## cigar_040

1 down, 3 to go..............:ss


----------



## field

rack04 said:


> Glad you liked the smokes. Now throw in the towel! :tu


Oh, not so fast my friend. Not so fast!



cigar_040 said:


> Enjoy.............


I am as I type this, actually!

Good hits to be sure, gentlemen, but far from Towel Throwing :r


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> 1 down, 3 to go..............:ss


Andy, you bastage! You took me out... Thanks.

Andy hooked me up with a LGC Reserva Figurado Selecion de Lujos, Greycliff Blue Label, Don Pepin Cuban Classic Torp, LFD Ligero Figurado Perfecto (I think) and another very fine fruit.

You are the man!


----------



## The Dakotan

Reggie hit me today! Check it out in the Texas vs. Indiana bomb thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1229488&postcount=440


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> Andy, you bastage! You took me out... Thanks.


Nah....just a swift kick to the shins !!! Enjoy


----------



## cigar_040

2 down, 2 to go........


----------



## Papichulo

So is this TX, FL, AL, CA and IN bombing mission?


----------



## burninator

The Dakotan said:


> Reggie hit me today! Check it out in the Texas vs. Indiana bomb thread:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1229488&postcount=440


Man, I'm not from Indiana or anything, but if I was, I wouldn't take that. o


----------



## Old Sailor

cigar_040 said:


> 2 down, 2 to go........


Nice one Andy:tu:r


----------



## Troop_lee

Well I took two hits today.

TTours hit me hard with a bunch of great sticks and some extras

This is the extras

Here are the sticks.


















Thanks man, I am looking forward to smoking these. They all look great.

And Reggie also threw a stick of dynamite in a box and sent it to me.

My first opus X :dr and four other sticks I have never had.

all in all only one that I have had. I had a few of the others in my humidor, but I hadn't smoked them yet.

Thank you guys so much, these are great. But I am still standing. :ss


----------



## gocowboys

Andy, 

You no good, sneaky bastage.

Thank you.


----------



## cigar_040

reggiebuckeye said:


> Andy,
> 
> You no good, sneaky bastage.
> 
> Thank you.


Enjoy.........


----------



## cigar_040

3 down, 1 to go...................


----------



## gocowboys

cigar_040 said:


> 3 down, 1 to go...................


Peanut gallery my butt.


----------



## JCK

burninator said:


> Man, I'm not from Indiana or anything, but if I was, I wouldn't take that. o


Good thing we live in the land of peaches, peanuts, and fast orange cars. Georgia on my mind.


----------



## Papichulo

It is getting good in here.


----------



## snkbyt

so I get home from work and find two boxes waiting for me
1 from Reggie and 1 from ttours
nice hit guys...........but far from a kill


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ooooo


----------



## Ron1YY

I got home late last night and I find out this morning that I got smacked be 2 great Texas Gorillas!!!

Reggie hit me up with 5 great sticks and a warning that it isn't over. For a fact it is not even close to over!!!!


Then Mark (ttour) Lit me up with a coll A$$ hat, Clip light, Beer cooler, and 9 killer smokes, and a note telling me I was bombed by yet another Texas Gorilla!!!! 


Once I get through the mission I am on, EVERYBODY should be on alert........


Ron


----------



## wayner123

I got my package from Reggie last night. BOOM!! There were 10 sticks all together. Great bomb, however it is far from over for me. Thanks reggie. I'll try to get some pics up later tonight.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Appears to be a lul in the action, must be a cease-fire or everyone is licking their wounds.

:ro:ro:ro:r 


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Still licking my wounds over here!!!!! 


Ron


----------



## ttours

DriftyGypsy said:


> Appears to be a lul in the action, must be a cease-fire or everyone is licking their wounds.
> 
> :ro:ro:ro:r
> 
> Just trying to get the GSR off my cheeks. Clean the barrel and then reload.
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> tt:cb


----------



## snkbyt

band-aids applied...............ready to re-strike :bn


----------



## JCK

Seems like many are full of

ooooo 


as well...


----------



## The Dakotan

DriftyGypsy said:


> Appears to be a lul in the action, must be a cease-fire or everyone is licking their wounds.


Not so much. More should land today ...



snkbyt said:


> band-aids applied...............ready to re-strike :bn


we'll see.


----------



## snkbyt

OK todays hits require a little more than a band-aid today
todays hitters are
Kenny & Gracie (txdyna65 & mrs_txdyna)..........my wife stole the shirt
Jeff (Dakotan)..............not bad, ya almost got me 
Matt (txmatt)............love the baby smokesin the (not a coffee) beer travel mug (can you say DUI)


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Not so much. More should land today ...
> we'll see.


landed today.................not bad dude not bad....................it ain't over till its over


----------



## Mr.Maduro

From what I see, looks like Florida is getting their a$hes kicked!! :cb


----------



## JCK

snkbyt said:


> OK todays hits require a little more than a band-aid today
> todays hitters are
> Kenny & Gracie (txdyna65 & mrs_txdyna)..........my wife stole the shirt
> Jeff (Dakotan)..............not bad, ya almost got me
> Matt (txmatt)............love the baby smokesin the (not a coffee) beer travel mug (can you say DUI)


I'd say those are some pretty serious hits from Texas and Indiana !


----------



## snkbyt

Mr.Maduro said:


> From what I see, looks like Florida is getting their a$hes kicked!! :cb


a few nice hits maybe but getting "our ashes kicked"...............I think not, and you of all persons should know better than that


----------



## snkbyt

khubli said:


> I'd say those are some pretty serious hits from Texas and Indiana !


maybe so......but........I can still slither and my rattle is still attached and operational


----------



## ttours

snkbyt said:


> maybe so......but........I can still slither and my rattle is still attached and operational


Dont do that in Texas else you get shot!!:tu

Pretty much expect PETA and every other feel good organization to take pity on florida, begin sending aid and declare the state a disaster again.


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> landed today.................not bad dude not bad....................it ain't over till its over


I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## snkbyt

ttours said:


> Dont do that in Texas else you get shot!!:tu
> 
> Pretty much expect PETA and every other feel good organization to take pity on florida, begin sending aid and declare the state a disaster again.


Hmmmmmmmmmm ................................who gets bit next?


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> I hope you enjoy them!


I will and you do the same


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm ................................who gets bit next?


Settles in to comfy chair...

o:ss:al

Damn this is getting better than the Sopranos...


----------



## opus

It seems that Matt's bunker wasn't totally destroyed. His ordnance team was still able to fire off a couple rounds, both direct hits in Florida. Severe damage sustained here on the Western front. Fortunately the noncombatants were removed to safety anticipating this strike. I was prepared for the return fire though, considering the original target. Transplanted Buckeyes require special attention indeed. I was waiting for this to be taken to the next level. Appears we have them Texuns on the run snkbyt, they are loading the warheads with household items along with the explosives. I think they are starting to run low on munitions.

edit: note that Matt included an Opus X twice the size of the one sent to him. This won't be forgotten


----------



## snkbyt

opusxox said:


> It seems that Matt's bunker wasn't totally destroyed. His ordnance team was still able to fire off a couple rounds, both direct hits in Florida. Severe damage sustained here on the Western front. Fortunately the noncombatants were removed to safety anticipating this strike. I was prepared for the return fire though, considering the original target. Transplanted Buckeyes require special attention indeed. I was waiting for this to be taken to the next level. Appears we have them Texuns on the run snkbyt, they are loading the warheads with household items along with the explosives. I think they are starting to run low on munitions.


I see you got a beer mug as well.................and all this time I thought texuns drank from the bottle............I was wrong! its a sippy cup


----------



## txmatt

snkbyt said:


> I see you got a beer mug as well.................and all this time I thought texuns drank from the bottle............I was wrong! its a sippy cup


The beer mugs haven't sold so well in the past 6 years, they used to be a great seller though.. :al



state bar of texas said:


> *October 2001*​*The New Open Container Law*
> 
> _"Alcohol and cars don't mix, period. The Legislature has given law enforcement a much-needed open container law to help us drive that point home."_​
> - Col. Thomas Davis Jr., director of the Texas Department of Public Safety.​
> As of Sept. 1, 2001, it is illegal to possess an open container of alcohol in a motor vehicle. House Bill 5, passed by the 77th Texas Legislature, makes it a Class C misdemeanor to possess an open container of alcohol in the passenger area of a motor vehicle which is on a public highway or the right-of-way adjacent to a public highway​
> *Why were the open container and DWI laws changed?*​
> Before the 77th Legislature, the State of Texas was not in compliance with federal open container and DWI repeat offender laws. As a result, it risked losing federal highway construction funds apportioned to the state. The changes in the law bring Texas into compliance with federal open container laws and federal laws for repeat DWI offenders.​


P.S. I use mine to keep coffee hot, just don't tell anyone..


----------



## Mrs_Txdyna

snkbyt said:


> OK todays hits require a little more than a band-aid today
> todays hitters are
> Kenny & Gracie (txdyna65 & mrs_txdyna)..........my wife stole the shirt
> Jeff (Dakotan)..............not bad, ya almost got me
> Matt (txmatt)............love the baby smokesin the (not a coffee) beer travel mug (can you say DUI)


Hey Snkbyt, glad to see you got your goodies, sounds like your wife knows a good thing when she sees it. Bandaid, huh? Don't you mean tourniquet?

:r


----------



## Papichulo

Sounds like TX is still kicking butt! 

0307 0020 0004 5585 1398

:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Mrs_Txdyna said:


> Hey Snkbyt, glad to see you got your goodies, sounds like your wife knows a good thing when she sees it. Bandaid, huh? Don't you mean tourniquet?
> 
> :r


no bandaid..................takes a lot more than a little buckshot to finish off this snake


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> no bandaid..................takes a lot more than a little buckshot to finish off this snake


as far as for the wife...........she is a "cowgirl fan" but I still love her


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> no bandaid..................takes a lot more than a little buckshot to finish off this snake


a little buckshot? maybe from texas ...


----------



## txdyna65

snkbyt said:


> maybe so......but........I can still slither and my rattle is still attached and operational


hmmm from what I see the only rattle you got going on is a baby rattle :r

Hope you enjoy em Alex


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> hmmm from what I see the only rattle you got going on is a baby rattle :r
> 
> Hope you enjoy em Alex


will do thanks....................enjoy yours as well


----------



## Papichulo

I have a problem. I have a virus that is slowing down my computer and I am bypassing the photo op. What is strange, the CS website navigates w/o delay and google/yahoo is like molasses. Takes to long. 

Let me tell you what happened to me today... The Dakotan blew me the you know what up!

Several weeks ago Reggie asked me to bomb Jeff so I did. A couple of weeks ago when this IN and TX thing started up Jeff hits me with some very nice PCs. I then told myself, I won't take that from an Indianian and so I launchef hard on him. Ha! I come home today and he hit me with 5 fat lucsious Padron toros standard line, 10 forbidden fruit and the highly acclaimed CAO 65. Thanks for tearing me up. I honestly did not think Jeff would return fire I my devistation of him. I was wrong. 

Thanks Jeff! Very nice hit!


----------



## Troop_lee

Another hit!! 
Jeff (the Dakotan) hit me pretty good.



Thanks for these, I Love Padron. I'm still standing though.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> Another hit!!
> Jeff (the Dakotan) hit me pretty good.
> 
> Thanks for these, I Love Padron. I'm still standing though.


Nice hit Jeff! :chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Another hit!!
> Jeff (the Dakotan) hit me pretty good.
> 
> Thanks for these, I Love Padron. I'm still standing though.





Papichulo said:


> Nice hit Jeff! :chk


I hope you both enjoy them!

Yeah, I sent out 80 sticks over 5 "packages" ... and when these all land ... I'm out. I can't afford this war!!

Well, except with Reggie. I'm going to blow him up!


----------



## snkbyt

:dr Padrons....................nice :sl


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I hope you both enjoy them!
> 
> Yeah, I sent out 80 sticks over 5 "packages" ... and when these all land ... I'm out. I can't afford this war!!
> 
> Well, except with Reggie. I'm going to blow him up!


Trust me, I know what you are saying. I have sent out about 120 sticks and a stubby indian. I am broke..:chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Trust me, I know what you are saying. I have sent out about 120 sticks and a stubby indian. I am broke..:chk


After what you did to Ron, you win!!!


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> After what you did to Ron, you win!!!


Regardless of who win, I think we all had fun doing it. I cannot keep this up. I ran into a snag yesterday when the wife saw my credit card bill. On cigars alone over $1K. Yikes.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Regardless of who win, I think we all had fun doing it. I cannot keep this up. I ran into a snag yesterday when the wife saw my credit card bill. On cigars alone over $1K. Yikes.


yikes is right........................damn Chief thats some coinage


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Regardless of who win, I think we all had fun doing it. I cannot keep this up. I ran into a snag yesterday when the wife saw my credit card bill. On cigars alone over $1K. Yikes.


Well, you're not going to need your cigar buget for quite some time :ss :tu!!!!!

I have my list :tu and I've confirmed it twice :ss I'm going to be naughty because you were nice :hn

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I hope you both enjoy them!
> 
> Yeah, I sent out 80 sticks over 5 "packages" ... and when these all land ... *I'm out*. I can't afford this war!!
> 
> Well, except with Reggie. I'm going to blow him up!


"Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron and Alex, you guys are scaring me:tu You are right. Have you guys seen Carlos lately?


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Regardless of who win, I think we all had fun doing it. I cannot keep this up. I ran into a snag yesterday when the wife saw my credit card bill. On cigars alone over $1K. Yikes.


Yikes. But you the man and will forever be on my "list." 



snkbyt said:


> yikes is right........................damn Chief thats some coinage


no kidding!



Ron1YY said:


> "Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."
> 
> Ron


Ok. maybe I need to take a little break. I agree, this is a blast! Sending smokes to great BOTL is more fun than smoking! Ok, maybe not but it comes in a close second. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Yikes. But you the man and will forever be on my "list."
> 
> no kidding!
> 
> Ok. maybe I need to take a little break. I agree, this is a blast! Sending smokes to great BOTL is more fun than smoking! Ok, maybe not but it comes in a close second. :ss


There are some smoke bombs still going out. We must wait for the carnage and adjust:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> There are some smoke bombs still going out. We must wait for the carnage and adjust:chk


or you could just


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> or you could just


I cannot do that right now being so high up in the dominance:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I cannot do that right now being so high up in the dominance:tu


you will rabbit you will


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you will rabbit you will


Hmmm.... :chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Papichulo said:


> I cannot do that right now being so high up in the dominance:tu





snkbyt said:


> you will rabbit you will





Papichulo said:


> Hmmm.... :chk


oooo


----------



## Ron1YY

I came home last night to yet ANOTHER beating!!!!!!

TxMatt made a strafing run at me with 13 Great sticks and a very cool Beer Travel Mug!!!!! Thank you Matt, I have a great memory and remember your battle with Dave a couple years ago!!!! This is going to be a long war.......


Then, TheDakotan came at me with 5 Nice smokes, a 65th anny CAO, a 3 tin of Opus, and 10 pieces of my Favorite Fruit!!!!!!! A truely great run Jeff!!!! There is no time out in this war, and you will see, my friend..........


Ron

I will post pics of all the hits Saturday or Sunday when I get a little help from SnkByt.


----------



## Nabinger16

Bigkerm said:


> Nabinger16, your Azz just got Nuked. Went out to the post office this afternoon, and Booyeah!!! Thats how we roll here in FL !!!


You weren't kidding Bro!!! You and Reggie nailed me both in the same day.

Reggie returned fire and was aiming for the kill shot, no warning, no crippling, just simply BANG YOU'RE DEAD! Very nice my friend! Reggie, you're a generous BOTL! But watch your six Bro; I have some more plans for Texas!!


Here a pic of the DEVASTATION Bigkerm sent my way. Florida is officially handing me my ass!!! I don't have a clue how to even begin to strike back after everything they have launched at me.

*WARNING*

*Don't mess with **Florida**, THEY WILL OWN YOU!*​
Bigkerm, you one seriously generous BOTL!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

Dang Bigkerm, you asked for a target, I gave you a target and you don't play around. Very Nice!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Dang Bigkerm, you asked for a target, I gave you a target and you don't play around. Very Nice!!!


I have taught him well.................he is a good student :ss

well done grasshopper


----------



## snkbyt

todays hit courtesy of Critch (field)...............nice hit kid :tu , some of my favorites as well


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY said:


> I have my list :tu and I've confirmed it twice :ss I'm going to be naughty because you were nice :hn
> 
> Ron


Alright, just don't put on that Santa dress that Alex was tellin' us you have stashed away. :tu :r


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> Alright, just don't put on that Santa dress that Alex was tellin' us you have stashed away. :tu :r


tattle tail :bx


----------



## ttours

cigar _ 040 plays with matches and runs with pointy things. He tore a piece out of me

Nice job Andy, beware of the hole you make in others. You shall be gaged!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Troop_lee

Nice hit Andy!!


----------



## field

snkbyt said:


> todays hit courtesy of Critch (field)...............nice hit kid :tu , some of my favorites as well


Thanks Alex. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## snkbyt

field said:


> Thanks Alex. I hope you enjoy!


I shall :tu and as they say "watch you six" maybe not today, maybe not tommorow


----------



## 12stones

Damn you, Bill!!! :ss

Madurofan seemed to not realize that I've been a sideline observer and launched an undeserved, premeditated attack!!

What a hit!! I'm seriously wounded guys...really!


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> Damn you, Bill!!! :ss
> 
> Madurofan seemed to not realize that I've been a sideline observer and launched an undeserved, premeditated attack!!
> 
> What a hit!! I'm seriously wounded guys...really!


never pic a fight w/the FL Crew.........................texans never learn


----------



## 12stones

snkbyt said:


> never pic a fight w/the FL Crew.........................texans never learn


Well, apparently Floridians don't know what pickin' a fight is, cause I never picked one!! (Though Ron warned me that the skirt comment warranted retaliation :r)


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> skirt comments towards FL Crew warrant retaliation :mn


now we're talking


----------



## The Dakotan

And the plot thickens! I can't believe Bill is in this now. I've heard about him ... 

Nice hit Bill! :tu


----------



## Bigkerm

Alex, Nabinger16 was just the tip of the iceberg.

Much more azz handing to come, they haven't even begun to see the hurting I am gonna put on them !!!!!


----------



## Nabinger16

Bigkerm said:


> Alex, Nabinger16 was just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Much more azz handing to come, they haven't even begun to see the hurting I am gonna put on them !!!!!


For some reason.... I believe you!!!!! You tore me up Brother.

Anyone potentially in this man's sights should hide immediately.


----------



## Papichulo

I am here and just chilling...


----------



## Bigkerm

Papichulo said:


> I am here and just chilling...


Oh I see we gots ourself another chit talker, huh. Don't worry I got your addy, and I am gonna be bringing some noise !!!


----------



## Bigkerm

Alright who in the F%$K changed my avatar thinger ma jigger whatchamacalit. You know what I mean my guy in the wheelchair? "Oh Chit Man Down" When I find out who dun it they is gonna be problem.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I am here and just chilling...


Enjoy it..............................for now!!!!!!!!!!!

"You tell 'em I'M coming... and hell's coming with me, you hear"

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Bigkerm said:


> Oh I see we gots ourself another chit talker, huh. Don't worry I got your addy, and I am gonna be bringing some noise !!!


So you think I am a talker and don't back it uP? Hmmm... Just go ahead and think that:BS


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Enjoy it..............................for now!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "You tell 'em I'M coming... and hell's coming with me, you hear"
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron! How is Chief Six Gun?


----------



## Bigkerm

Papichulo said:


> So you think I am a talker and don't back it uP? Hmmm... Just go ahead and think that:BS


We'll see about how much :BS talking you do. I have seen some of the devistation you have committed, I guess I am going to have to refer back to my playbook for this one.


----------



## Papichulo

Bigkerm said:


> We'll see about how much :BS talking you do. I have seen some of the devistation you have committed, I guess I am going to have to refer back to my playbook for this one.


Hey brother, like have said before it is all about being a BOTL. Now when I travel to FL I now have many friends to herf with:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Hey brother, like have said before it is all about being a BOTL. Now when I travel to FL I now have many friends to herf with:tu


then get your azz to Patrick Airfarse Base


----------



## Bigkerm

Papichulo said:


> Hey brother, like have said before it is all about being a BOTL. Now when I travel to FL I now have many friends to herf with:tu


You are 100% right on that one Bro, I would love to hang out with yeah, any friend of Ron's and Alex is a friend of mine.


----------



## Papichulo

Bigkerm said:


> You are 100% right on that one Bro, I would love to hang out with yeah, any friend of Ron's and Alex is a friend of mine.


I share the same view. Enjoying one of Ron's smokes with a fresh brewed cup of Costa Rican cofee right now.:hc


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> I share the same view. Enjoying one of Ron's smokes with a fresh brewed cup of Costa Rican cofee right now.:hc


morning Chief...................todays the day we plan your demise.....:r


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> morning Chief...................todays the day we plan your demise.....:r


OH Shite insurgent!! Take it easy on me guys. You know you do not have to....

Alex, I am still working your question.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> OH Shite insurgent!! Take it easy on me guys. You know you do not have to....
> 
> Alex, I am still working your question.


kool (on the question)............as far as the other (evil laugh)


----------



## snkbyt

also should have Ro's pics posted later today of both indians and the other chit I hit hi with awhile back


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> also should have Ro's pics posted later today of both indians and the other chit I hit hi with awhile back


I can't wait to see the brothas hanging out together:tu

The question, my guy was tdy for most of the week so I will talk to him again next week.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> morning Chief...................todays the day we plan your demise.....:r


This is SO true!!!!!!! I already started to adjust my inventory.......:hn

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I share the same view. Enjoying one of Ron's smokes with a fresh brewed cup of Costa Rican cofee right now.:hc


Just cooking up some Kona Coffee and about to pick out a smoke. I think a DC Maximus Toro shold do.

Ron

Damn this box is big.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

snkbyt said:


> morning Chief...................todays the day we plan your demise.....:r





Ron1YY said:


> This is SO true!!!!!!! I already started to adjust my inventory.......:hn
> 
> Ron


I witnessed one of these "devices" being assembled in the old LJ's a while back!! 

ooo


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> This is SO true!!!!!!! I already started to adjust my inventory.......:hn
> 
> Ron


adjusting to sending out more "warning shots"? I think it will be very hard to beat Brent! I'm kinda excited to see you try, though.


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> then get your azz to Patrick Airfarse Base


Whatever, I will show you a farse you bastage.


----------



## Papichulo

Mr.Maduro said:


> I witnessed one of these "devices" being assembled in the old LJ's a while back!!
> 
> ooo


That is right, you used to live down there right?


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> adjusting to sending out more "warning shots"? I think it will be very hard to beat Brent! I'm kinda excited to see you try, though.


Jeff, have you tried all those different lines of Greycliff before?

For the record all, Jeff really hit me hard. I am still recovering. With this little war amongst the states he hit me the hardest.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Papichulo said:


> That is right, you used to live down there right?


No, my in-laws have a place they migrate to during NY winters! They're Snow-birds!! It's a 10 minute ride to the MMHIII!!! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Jeff, have you tried all those different lines of Greycliff before?
> 
> For the record all, Jeff really hit me hard. I am still recovering. With this little war amongst the states he hit me the hardest.


I've never had one before and plan to this afternoon. :ss I hear they are amazing!

Well, you deserve to be hit hard b/c you are a great BOTL! Oh, and i'm not through with you yet either. maybe not now but at a time when you least expect it ... :chk


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I've never had one before and plan to this afternoon. :ss I hear they are amazing!
> 
> Well, you deserve to be hit hard b/c you are a great BOTL! Oh, and i'm not through with you yet either. maybe not now but at a time when you least expect it ... :chk


I have tried the whole line, but in my opinion the crystal (white label) is the most enjoyable. They are not the strongest in the line, but very nice flavors. Although they are expensive, I only smoke them on special occasions. In the past month I have bombed people with about 3/4's of a box. I had to break out the big guns to compete with you all.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I have tried the whole line, but in my opinion the crystal (white label) is the most enjoyable. They are not the strongest in the line, but very nice flavors. Although they are expensive, I only smoke them on special occasions. In the past month I have bombed people with about 3/4's of a box. I had to break out the big guns to compete with you all.


then that's what I'll smoke today. You sent me two of those. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> then that's what I'll smoke today. You sent me two of those. :ss


Yes I did, but in two different shapes. Let us know what you think.. Which one are you going to lite up?


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> adjusting to sending out more "warning shots"? I think it will be very hard to beat Brent! I'm kinda excited to see you try, though.


Oh No. There are no more warning shots. After I complete this week's mission, I will go into "Search and Destroy" mode.

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Oh No. There are no more warning shots. After I complete this week's mission, I will go into "Search and Destroy" mode.
> 
> Ron


Yikes:chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> Oh No. There are no more warning shots. After I complete this week's mission, I will go into "Search and Destroy" mode.
> 
> Ron


ooooo


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Yes I did, but in two different shapes. Let us know what you think.. Which one are you going to lite up?


I'm smoking the loose one you sent. It appears to be the size of a double corona. and it is very nice! :ss



Ron1YY said:


> Oh No. There are no more warning shots. After I complete this week's mission, I will go into "Search and Destroy" mode.
> 
> Ron


So, you aren't going into search and destroy until _after_ this week? Sounds like warning shots to me and, you know, threatening people over and over again until they get tired of hearing all the talk.


----------



## Ron1YY

Mr.Maduro said:


> I witnessed one of these "devices" being assembled in the old LJ's a while back!!
> 
> ooo


Patrick, I've never done one like this before. That being said should be warning enough. To make it even better, I'm going to make sure no one visiting today gets a chance to see the box or what is going to be in it.

Too much talking, I have to finish packing

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I'm smoking the loose one you sent. It appears to be the size of a double corona. and it is very nice! :ss
> 
> So, you aren't going into search and destroy until _after_ this week? Sounds like warning shots to me and, you know, threatening people over and over again until they get tired of hearing all the talk.


Don't worry Jeff, You are in my sights.......

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Patrick, I've never done one like this before. That being said should be warning enough. To make it even better, I'm going to make sure no one visiting today gets a chance to see the box or what is going to be in it.
> 
> Too much talking, I have to finish packing
> 
> Ron


I'm really excited to see you bring down the thunder on Brent! ooo


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ron1YY said:


> Patrick, I've never done one like this before. That being said should be warning enough. To make it even better, I'm going to make sure no one visiting today gets a chance to see the box or what is going to be in it.
> 
> Too much talking, I have to finish packing
> 
> Ron


Well at least I got to visit Texas once!! :cb Bye-bye partners......ooo


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Don't worry Jeff, You are in my sights.......
> 
> Ron


Dang. I was hoping all of your wrath would get directed at Brent. I'd love to see you just bury him!

I think I _have_ to come to Florida in February.


----------



## Bigkerm

Well after reviewing my playbook, the plays will be set in motion in the beginning of the week,You better stop by Home depot and buy the latest reinforced mailbox by Wellsfargo.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Dang. *I was hoping all of your wrath would get directed at Brent.* I'd love to see you just bury him!
> 
> I think I _have_ to come to Florida in February.


It is...........For now!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

it was nice knowing ya Brent.......................................:r


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> it was nice knowing ya Brent.......................................:r


Yeah, and it was good to talk to you guys while you prepared my fate:cb


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> It is getting good in here.


Bastage.....!!!!!

Brent returned fire today. Alabama has suffered it's one and only casualty. He hit me with:

Greycliff
Padilla Miami 
Padilla 1932
RP
Sancho Panza
Partagas 1845
5 Vegas Miami 5

Wife has camera at moment. Will post pic in a bit.

Thanks again Brent


----------



## snkbyt

spent the afternoons at Ron's Shop planning and executing Brent's demise (and a few others)......................also loaded the pics of the Indian twins, eagle, pipe, sword cane and Ron himself.....so that he could load them here when he gets home


----------



## Troop_lee

cigar_040 said:


> Bastage.....!!!!!
> 
> Brent returned fire today. Alabama has suffered it's one and only casualty. He hit me with:
> 
> Greycliff
> Padilla Miami
> Padilla 1932
> RP
> Sancho Panza
> Partagas 1845
> 5 Vegas Miami 5
> 
> Wife has camera at moment. Will post pic in a bit.
> 
> Thanks again Brent


Nice Hit Brent!!


----------



## replicant_argent

Nice knowing you Brent.
:mn

o


----------



## cigar_040

replicant_argent said:


> Nice knowing you Brent.
> :mn
> 
> o


Ditto.....


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> Bastage.....!!!!!
> 
> Brent returned fire today. Alabama has suffered it's one and only casualty. He hit me with:
> 
> Greycliff
> Padilla Miami
> Padilla 1932
> RP
> Sancho Panza
> Partagas 1845
> 5 Vegas Miami 5
> 
> Wife has camera at moment. Will post pic in a bit.
> 
> Thanks again Brent


You are welcome! You beat me around just as hard with your bomb. Sorry about not leaving a note and re-using your box:cb During this bombing mission spree I ran out of good cartons. By the way, the wife loved your bomb note:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> You are welcome! You beat me around just as hard with your bomb. Sorry about not leaving a note and re-using your box:cb During this bombing mission spree I ran out of good cartons. By the way, the wife loved your bomb note:tu


have a nice trip to WA State.................your death sentence will be waiting for you upon your return home...............(evil laugh)


----------



## snkbyt

a few of you IN & TX boys watch for snakes bearing venom


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> have a nice trip to WA State.................your death sentence will be waiting for you upon your return home...............(evil laugh)


words my friend, just words:tu:r

OK, you have me thinking:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> have a nice trip to WA State.................your death sentence will be waiting for you upon your return home...............(evil laugh)


Trip to WA State????????? Now I have to re-arm it with a time delay!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Trip to WA State????????? Now I have to re-arm it with a time delay!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Actually, I am leaving Thursday to WA thru Sunday and onto Virginia Beach Mon thru Wed of the following week.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Actually, I am leaving Thursday to WA thru Sunday and onto Virginia Beach Mon thru Wed of the following week.


Glad you said that. I'll have to make different arrangments then.......

You will not get out of Texas unscathed

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Glad you said that. I'll have to make different arrangments then.......
> 
> You will not get out of Texas unscathed
> 
> Ron


Sounds good Ron, but I am concerned :tu I will be at Ft Lewis in WA and Yakima.


----------



## Ron1YY

FINALLY!!!!! The pics, Thanks to Alex!!!!

You have already seen Chief Six Gun










And now the other beatings!!!!!

Reggie










TTours










TXMatt










TheDakotan










Field










This is not even close to being over!!!!!! After careful research and strategic strikes, Florida will *ONLY* accept *Full and Unconditional Surrender*!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> FINALLY!!!!! The pics, Thanks to Alex!!!!
> 
> You have already seen Chief Six Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the other beatings!!!!!
> 
> Reggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXMatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDakotan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not even close to being over!!!!!! After careful research and strategic strikes, Florida will *ONLY* accept *Full and Unconditional Surrender*!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, you must admit that both IN and TX beat the hell out of you. All those bombs rocked your world.

Jeff, WTG brother:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Ron, you must admit that both IN and TX beat the hell out of you. All those bombs rocked your world.


Wow, I'm very surprised Ron hasn't just rolled over after what TX and IN did to him. Brent's hit alone should have KO'd him, let alone the rest of it.

I think it will be years before we hear from Ron again.

I had this funny picture in my head after reading Ron's last line about unconditional surrender ...

The scene, Ron on a Florida beach as he sees an invading force coming in by sea. Ron yells, "We will only accept an unconditional surrender" as he runs for his life up north. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Ron, you must admit that both IN and TX beat the hell out of you. All those bombs rocked your world.
> 
> Jeff, WTG brother:tu


Indeed they did!!!!!! But now I have stood up, Dusted myself off and have been rebuilt. Now it's My turn!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Indeed they did!!!!!! But now I have stood up, Dusted myself off and have been rebuilt. Now it's My turn!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I was wrong about Ron. It didn't take years ...

I have a feeling the wrath of Ron will be the greatest wrath the world has ever known. 

Now I agree with Alex, "Brent, it was nice knowing you!" oooo


----------



## cigar_040

Papichulo said:


> You are welcome! You beat me around just as hard with your bomb. Sorry about not leaving a note and re-using your box:cb During this bombing mission spree I ran out of good cartons. By the way, the wife loved your bomb note:tu


No worries !! I knew it was 1 of 2 people when I opened my box........:r


----------



## Papichulo

cigar_040 said:


> No worries !! I knew it was 1 of 2 people when I opened my box........:r


I guess you could narrow it down since your boxes are so unique. :ss


----------



## rack04

Just thought I'd chime in. Sorry that I haven't had much time to retaliate or talk smack but some personal issues have arisen. Don't worry, when you least expect it you'll feel my wrath.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in. Sorry that I haven't had much time to retaliate or talk smack but some personal issues have arisen. Don't worry, when you least expect it you'll feel my wrath.


It is all good! Texas is still way ahead of both FL and IN!


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> It is all good! Texas is still way ahead of both FL and IN!


I am perplexed. How is TX ahead of IN? :ss Is this the "new math" I kept hearing about in the 90s? :r Or are you assuming that because TX is killing FL, you are also ahead of IN?


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I am perplexed. How is TX ahead of IN? :ss Is this the "new math" I kept hearing about in the 90s? :r Or are you assuming that because TX is killing FL, you are also ahead of IN?


It is TX math of course. :tu So, what you think the rack and stack is Jeff?


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> So, what you think the rack and stack is Jeff?


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


>


As in the RACK04 and Stack? :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> As in the RACK04 and Stack? :tu


I guess i need to pay more attention to who is bombing Indiana ... But I don't know if we could say TX is winning. Also, is this by stick count? Or something else? I just don't see a clear winner yet ... all in good time.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I guess i need to pay more attention to who is bombing Indiana ... But I don't know if we could say TX is winning. Also, is this by stick count? Or something else? I just don't see a clear winner yet ... all in good time.


I will tell you there have been great bombs, nick-naks and quality on all fronts. That is a tough question. I have yet to see any dog rockets. Would you agree?


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I guess i need to pay more attention to who is bombing Indiana ... But I don't know if we could say TX is winning. Also, is this by stick count? Or something else? *I just don't see a clear winner yet ... all in good time.*


Yes, as you said, All In Good Time..........

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in. Sorry that I haven't had much time to retaliate or talk smack but some personal issues have arisen. Don't worry, when you least expect it you'll feel my wrath.


Take care of what you need to brother...We'll be here when you are ready.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I will tell you there have been great bombs, nick-naks and quality on all fronts. That is a tough question. I have yet to see any dog rockets. Would you agree?


Agreed!!! All quality, All devistating!!!!

Ron


----------



## burninator

Have the bottle rockets stopped yet?

o


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Agreed!!! All quality, All devistating!!!!
> 
> Ron


Not only that I think we beat the piss out of the 47 other states with this bomb loaded thread, which is the largest bomb thread to date on CS. We are all winners:tu:ss:cb:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

burninator said:


> Have the bottle rockets stopped yet?
> 
> o


in one word

NOPE!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

I for one ain't done striking yet


----------



## replicant_argent

*o0O(Thank God there is an intermission in this movie, I gotta pee and I need some more nachos)

No one told me this was a miniseries, the South, versus.... well, the South? Oh, and part of the Midwest. I would call it a draw so far...I'm pretty sure that great Wooden Indian counts as a nuke.*


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> *o0O(Thank God there is an intermission in this movie, I gotta pee and I need some more nachos)*
> *No one told me this was a miniseries, the South, versus.... well, the South? Oh, and part of the Midwest. I would call it a draw so far...I'm pretty sure that great Wooden Indian counts as a nuke.*


NUKE...maybe so but if that is true then you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## field

Papichulo said:


> Not only that I think we beat the piss out of the 47 other states with this bomb loaded thread, which is the largest bomb thread to date on CS. We are all winners:tu:ss:cb:chk


I think we all like making stuff blow up! :mn


----------



## Troop_lee

field said:


> I think we all like making stuff blow up! :mn


:tpd:


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I will tell you there have been great bombs, nick-naks and quality on all fronts. That is a tough question. I have yet to see any dog rockets. Would you agree?


I completely agree. I've got some incredible sticks from people and can't wait to smoke each and every one! I just don't like to talk about winners and losers in this war. In my mind either you're still standing or you're not. :ss And I think we are all still standing. Ron is the king of taking a devastating blow. I can't imagine topping what you did to him, Brent!



Ron1YY said:


> Yes, as you said, All In Good Time..........


Indeed!



field said:


> I think we all like making stuff blow up! :mn


I completely agree, Critch. There's nothing better than sending great sticks to great BOTL!

Oh, Ron, I think you need to send me the phone # to your shop. While I'm a strong supporter of my local B&M, they can't get certain things here. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

for those that missed it :mn
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114102


----------



## DriftyGypsy

ooo


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I think we are all still standing. Ron is the king of taking a devastating blow. I can't imagine topping what you did to him, Brent!


An nescis, mi fili, quantilla sapientia mundus regatur?

Amat victoria curam

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> An nescis, mi fili, quantilla sapientia mundus regatur?
> 
> Amat victoria curam
> 
> Ron


Yeah whateverum Ibeatumuptum:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Yeah whateverum Ibeatumuptum:tu


:r :r :r!!!!!! I like that!!!!!! Can I use that in the future?

Ron


----------



## rack04

Who is Shawn from Florida? I was hit by him this past weekend but I haven't had a chance to post the damage.


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r :r!!!!!! I like that!!!!!! Can I use that in the future?
> 
> Ron


Any may use any of my quotes:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

At 7 o'clock I started to think of a witty thing to post. 9 minutes later, I couldn't think of anything. Then I was thinking about my life and I though, Hey '92 was a great year for me. 

Tomorrow, I have to wake up before 08 hundred. It usually takes me about 25 minutes of coffee b4 I get in the shower. After a nice long 31 minute shower, I should have 6 minutes to get dressed and leave.


Thanks for listening to my ramblings :tu :ss :mn :mn :mn


Ron


----------



## Bigkerm

Ron1YY said:


> At 7 o'clock I started to think of a witty thing to post. 9 minutes later, I couldn't think of anything. Then I was thinking about my life and I though, Hey '92 was a great year for me.
> 
> Tomorrow, I have to wake up before 08 hundred. It usually takes me about 25 minutes of coffee b4 I get in the shower. After a nice long 31 minute shower, I should have 6 minutes to get dressed and leave.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramblings :tu :ss :mn :mn :mn
> 
> Ron


I am thinking 31 minutes for a shower may be a little excessive? You may want to consult your doctor?

LMAO !!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

nothing to report for today


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> I am thinking 31 minutes for a shower may be a little excessive? You may want to consult your doctor?
> 
> LMAO !!!!!


:r :r I figured no one would get it!!!! If no one figures it out by tomorrow morning, I'll give you all a hint.

Off topic, someone recently asked about my avatar. Here's a link to the story behind it. This was from back in our haydays of the old LJ's. Special thanks to HarryCulo and KASR

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39383

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r I figured no one would get it!!!! If no one figures it out by tomorrow morning, I'll give you all a hint.
> 
> Ron


with my spiderman decoder ring I see the makings of a tracking number


----------



## snkbyt

03071790000490472038
03701790000490472021
03701790000490472045
o


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> 03071790000490472038
> 03701790000490472021
> 03701790000490472045
> o


Already? geez. Are you Irish?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> 03071790000490472038
> 03701790000490472021
> 03701790000490472045
> o


Saturday AND Tuesday?!?!?!?!?!?!! You're a MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!! Go Get'Em Brother from another Mother!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Already? geez. Are you Irish?


as a matter of fact I AM


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> as a matter of fact I AM


It seem like you are on a quest to rule the world ...


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> It seem like you are on a quest to rule the world ...


It's not a quest, It's a Reckoning!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> It's not a quest, It's a Reckoning!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I can't wait to see what the two of you are up to!

oooooooooo


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I can't wait to see what the two of you are up to!
> 
> oooooooooo


You won't have to wait very long!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, I just checked the status of something. We can start the countdown clock!!!!!!!!! 


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I just checked the status of something. We can start the countdown clock!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


NIZZE.


----------



## Ron1YY

Less than 24 and counting!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey!!!!!! Where are all those chatty texans????? Come to think about it, Where are all those lippy indianans??????

You just didn't think you could provoke us and hide did you? We have ways of finding you!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

:chk


Ron1YY said:


> Hey!!!!!! Where are all those chatty texans????? Come to think about it, Where are all those lippy indianans??????
> 
> You just didn't think you could provoke us and hide did you? We have ways of finding you!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


*I HAVE GONE NOWHERE!*
:fu:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

That's good!!!!!! I don't really know who is going to get hit next, But I figured that some people should start bantering while they can...... :mn :hn :ss :tu :r


"You know damn well who I mean."


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> :chk
> *I HAVE GONE NOWHERE!*
> :fu:ss


OK but where are the rest of you all??


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> OK but where are the rest of you all??


Reggie, Andy, Justin, and the rest of the Houston crew flew to the Domincan Republic to pick up a hop to the ISOM for ammo:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> Reggie, Andy, Justin, and the rest of the Houston crew flew to the Domincan Republic to pick up a hope to the ISOM for ammo:ss


YOU WISH!!!:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Reggie, Andy, Justin, and the rest of the Houston crew flew to the Domincan Republic to pick up a hope to the ISOM for ammo:ss


Wow!!!! Your fellow Texans have abandoned you in a time of need. They will not have a home state to come back to from what I hear

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Wow!!!! Your fellow Texans have abandoned you in a time of need. They will not have a home state to come back to from what I hear
> 
> Ron


I'm still alive and kicking. Patience grasshopper. Total annihilation comes to those who wait. :tu In all honesty I've had some stuff come up that needs my attention.


----------



## Ron1YY

A good plan today, is better than a great plan next week!!!!!


Tick Tock!!!!! Less than 19 hours......... :mn


Ron


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Reggie, Andy, Justin, and the rest of the Houston crew flew to the Domincan Republic to pick up a hop to the ISOM for ammo:ss


Never will I abandon a fellow Texan!


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Never will I abandon a fellow Texan!


I never doubted you:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

I guess I'm out numbered for right now .......


Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> I guess I'm out numbered for right now .......
> 
> Ron


Nah I got your back. I am waiting on a special package to bury a few Texans.

To all, txdyna65 had sent me a package and due to my mail lady being incompetent I did not receive it. I am having to go through a whole ordeal to find out what happened. But for now it seems I won't ever see that package. It seems she put the key in the wrong box or delivered it to the wrong address. And my lovely neighbors aren't going to return a package that isn't theirs (I hope you can feel my sarcastic disgust ) . The mail lady all but told me tough luck as it seems the only thing she can say is "I either left it in the box or at your front door" . To which I say :BS

Either way, package or not, you guys better be ready. :mn


----------



## pnoon

You Texans and Floridians have fun with your little "war". 
The winner, if they have the stomach for it, can dream about taking on *CALIFORNIA*!


----------



## txdyna65

Ron1YY said:


> Wow!!!! Your fellow Texans have abandoned you in a time of need. They will not have a home state to come back to from what I hear
> 
> Ron


I get home from work tommorrow, so Ron you and those other florida bastages will have my full undivided attention then


----------



## wayner123

pnoon said:


> You Texans and Floridians have fun with your little "war".
> The winner, if they have the stomach for it, can dream about taking on *CALIFORNIA*!


What has Cali ever done? Except provided us with silicone :r


----------



## pnoon

wayner123 said:


> What has Cali ever done? Except provided us with silicone :r


FOGs :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

pnoon said:


> You Texans and Floridians have fun with your little "war".
> The winner, if they have the stomach for it, can dream about taking on *CALIFORNIA*!


After this is over, I have one more mission, then we'll dance Brother!!!!!:tu :ss

Ron


----------



## JCK

I was just sitting here contemplating bombs in general. I know there's been alot of Tombstone quoting happening in this thread, but I've sent/received a few PMs from someone in this war, not to mention any names (Ron), but I started thinking of Armageddon... asteroids leaving craters in the Earth... Then it hit me...

I think Ron is sending the "Scariest bomb Imaginable......." Hold on to your seats boys and girls... This one is going to hurt.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> What has Cali ever done? Except provided us with silicone :r


EASY ther killer!!!!!! Cali is a VERY dangerous state

Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> EASY ther killer!!!!!! Cali is a VERY dangerous state
> 
> Ron


"Nonsense. By all means, move."


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> "Nonsense. By all means, move."


I don't think you quite understand when I say Dangerous. I want you to look at WHO is in California before we over extend ourselves and get badly burned.

There are at least 3 CREWS of FOGs in California AND a ton of others besides the crews

Ron


----------



## JCK

Now this is just speculation, but after tomorrow, the Gulf of Mexico is going to be considerably larger and coastal property will exist in New Mexico, Oklahama, Arkansas, with more available in Louisiana.


----------



## txdyna65

Well I dont think TX will ever fall in the gulf....Oklahoma still sucks


----------



## JCK

txdyna65 said:


> Well I dont think TX will ever fall in the gulf....Oklahoma still sucks


:tu


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> I don't think you quite understand when I say Dangerous. I want you to look at WHO is in California before we over extend ourselves and get badly burned.
> 
> There are at least 3 CREWS of FOGs in California AND a ton of others besides the crews
> 
> Ron


I am not scared of a fight. I have looked at the Cali guys, I don't think I could hold a candle, but I would go down in a blaze of glory!!!

Let me finish off TX first!!


----------



## pnoon

Ron1YY said:


> After this is over, I have one more mission, then we'll dance Brother!!!!!:tu :ss
> 
> Ron


Dancing? I hear you have two left feet.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> I am not scared of a fight. I have looked at the Cali guys, I don't think I could hold a candle, but I would go down in a blaze of glory!!!
> 
> Let me finish off TX first!!


I'm always game for a fight. but I want to finish what I started and take a week's rest before planning to dance with the California crews.......

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4

pnoon said:


> Dancing? I hear you have two left feet.


Ron has great dancing skills, see below...


----------



## Ron1YY

pnoon said:


> Dancing? I hear you have two left feet.


Only when Patron is around Bro!!!!! :r :chk

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Mbraud4 said:


> Ron has great dancing skills, see below...


That was just Wrong Bro :r :r

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4

Ron1YY said:


> That was just Wrong Bro :r :r
> 
> Ron


Oh man it cracks me up everytime I watch it. ROFL


----------



## pnoon

Mbraud4 said:


> Ron has great dancing skills, see below...


WTG lil' buddy.


----------



## snkbyt

pnoon said:


> FOGs :ss


your a daisy if you do


Ron1YY said:


> I'm always game for a fight. but I want to finish what I started and take a week's rest before planning to dance with the California crews.......
> Ron


I'm up for cracking the fault line


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> your a daisy if you do
> 
> I'm up for cracking the fault line


I have some more planned before I have a go at the left coast 

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I have some more planned before I have a go at the left coast
> 
> Ron


when it happens.......you know I got your back :gn


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> That was just Wrong Bro :r :r
> 
> Ron


reminds me more of Carlos than Ron................but thats just my :2


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> when it happens.......you know I got your back :gn


I know you do!!!!! We will have our hands full if/when we get down to it

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I know you do!!!!! We will have our hands full if/when we get down to it
> 
> Ron


yeah but think of the carnage :r


----------



## burninator

khubli said:


> Now this is just speculation, but after tomorrow, the Gulf of Mexico is going to be considerably larger and coastal property will exist in New Mexico, Oklahama, Arkansas, with more available in Louisiana.


Finally, Alaska and Hawaii can move out of Mexico! :chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Let me see... first Texas and Illinois, then Texas, Illinois and Florida plus a little run from Alabama... now California wants in... gonna need lot's of popcorn... I am also guessing some of these folks in Florida that are taunting Cali have never seen a real S.H.I.T.ty Bomb

ooooooo


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> Let me see... first Texas and Illinois, then Texas, Illinois and Florida plus a little run from Alabama... now California wants in... gonna need lot's of popcorn... *I am also guessing some of these folks in Florida that are taunting Cali have never seen a real S.H.I.T.ty Bomb*
> 
> ooooooo


Ive seen a S.H.I.T.ty bomb and they some serious damage, But, I am a Marine. I don't know how to walk away from a fight!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> I was just sitting here contemplating bombs in general. I know there's been alot of Tombstone quoting happening in this thread, but I've sent/received a few PMs from someone in this war, not to mention any names (Ron), but I started thinking of Armageddon... asteroids leaving craters in the Earth... Then it hit me...
> 
> I think Ron is sending the "Scariest bomb Imaginable......." Hold on to your seats boys and girls... This one is going to hurt.


Yeah, yeah... Time will tell and TX is so ahead in this came. NOt only that some of our gorillas are just waiting for this mega bombing mission from FL. No matter how big the bomb is TX is leading. Let us put this in perspective, It is like a trans-atlantic boat race. FL is still in the port of Miami where Texas is already docked in the French Riviera partying. Good luck FL. We all love you:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, yeah... Time will tell and TX is so ahead in this came. NOt only that some of our gorillas are just waiting for this mega bombing mission from FL. No matter how big the bomb is TX is leading. Let us put this in perspective, It is like a trans-atlantic boat race. FL is still in the port of Miami where Texas is already docked in the French Riviera partying. Good luck FL. We all love you:chk


man you texans (transplants) can lay on the :BS a little thick.............no wonder y'all wear high boots


----------



## txdyna65

yeah where others wear boots for walking, we texans wear them for a$$ kicking  And we need the high boots for all the :BS you FL guys lay out

Dont worry Mr Snake....Im going home today, word from home is the bombers are fueled, I'll just load em up when I get home.


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, yeah... Time will tell and TX is so ahead in this came. NOt only that some of our gorillas are just waiting for this mega bombing mission from FL. No matter how big the bomb is TX is leading. Let us put this in perspective, It is like a trans-atlantic boat race. FL is still in the port of Miami where Texas is already docked in the French Riviera partying. Good luck FL. We all love you:chk


All I can say is have fun while you can.....


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> yeah where others wear boots for walking, we texans wear them for a$$ kicking  And we need the high boots for all the :BS you FL guys lay out
> 
> Dont worry Mr Snake....Im going home today, word from home is the bombers are fueled, I'll just load em up when I get home.


I'm up for another round Kenny........just don't let Gracie fight your battles for ya


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> I'm up for another round Kenny........just don't let Gracie fight your battles for ya


:tpd: :r


----------



## Ron1YY

I guess I know my next 2 targets ......... :hn :hn


Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

I should grab some of that oceanfront New Mexican property before everyone else... it will be like having a resort in Cuba before the embargo lifts!!!


----------



## JCK

On a Gloomy Wednesday morning...

Texans scream.. These Boots were made for STOMPIN as the missiles fly overhead.

Rabble Rousers in California are now screaming WTF?.. COME GET SOME. More later as today's events unfold.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, I am just hoping they don't destroy Florida before next week, or at least wait until I get to the Keys.

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, I am just hoping they don't destroy Florida before next week, or at least wait until I get to the Keys.
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


Hey DG, I hope you are planning to hook up with someone from the crew!!!!! Bill is in the keys!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

I'm not afraid of Cali!!! and I'm not done with texas!!

Did Illinois wave the white flag yet??


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ron1YY said:


> Hey DG, I hope you are planning to hook up with someone from the crew!!!!! Bill is in the keys!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I plan on stopping at Island Smoke Shop on the way down... yes, I know Bill is in the Keys... I should be there next Monday between 1:30 -2:00


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> I plan on stopping at Island Smoke Shop on the way down... yes, I know Bill is in the Keys... I should be there next Monday between 1:30 -2:00


can you say BOOM!


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> can you say BOOM!


 :tu :ss :hn !!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

DriftyGypsy said:


> I plan on stopping at Island Smoke Shop on the way down... yes, I know Bill is in the Keys... I should be there next Monday between 1:30 -2:00


Enjoy your vacation, Hope I can hook up before you leave Bro!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> I'm not afraid of Cali!!! and I'm not done with texas!!
> 
> Did Illinois wave the white flag yet??


We live in Indiana. I think that you must be sending your bombs to the wrong place b/c, with the exception of Trent, haven't received anything resembling a devastating hit. :chk So, per usual, Florida is all talk and no :mn


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> We live in Indiana. I think that you must be sending your bombs to the wrong place b/c, with the exception of Trent, haven't received anything resembling a devastating hit. :chk So, per usual, Florida is all talk and no :mn


Thats true, I sent you a "light" hit. And I believe alex & ron only sent you warning shots. I think we'll have to do something to change that! :mn


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Thats true, I sent you a "light" hit. And I believe alex & ron only sent you warning shots. I think we'll have to do something to change that! :mn


Again, all talk ...


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Again, all talk ...


call it what you will.................but, you'll never win if you never show your hand.......................sitting at the table watching the game and playing the game or two different ways to play


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> can you say BOOM!





Ron1YY said:


> :tu :ss :hn !!!!!
> 
> Ron


fuk me... what did I ever do to you guys... guess, I need to send the g/f in first...


----------



## snkbyt

FYI.............just heard from Carlos (blueface).......he wanted me to let you all know that his PC took a crap and it should be up and running by Sunday (if all goes well)........he also wanted to acknowledge the hits that he has rcv'd and will post the pics when his PC in back on line and that he has not forgot where you live or who is on his hit list


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> call it what you will.................but, you'll never win if you never show your hand.......................sitting at the table watching the game and playing the game or two different ways to play


I haven't played a hand? I don't believe I sent you a warning shot ...

I haven't been talking much because it seems like this is becoming a "i'm gonna get you" ... "oh, no you aren't" kinda thing.

Except Brent's bomb ...

and the bomb sent to Trent ... those were AWESOME!

It's all fun ... so, I'd rather just sit back and watch the pissing contest. :r:r

The reason I started posting again ... we are from Indiana, not Illinois. :chk


----------



## wayner123

The Dakotan said:


> I hope you both enjoy them!
> 
> Yeah, I sent out 80 sticks over 5 "packages" ... and when these all land ... I'm out. I can't afford this war!!
> 
> Well, except with Reggie. I'm going to blow him up!


Hmm this post was just a few pages back. Seems like, and I quote, "I'm out. I can't afford this war!!" is a white flag to me :r


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I haven't played a hand? I don't believe I sent you a warning shot ...
> 
> *I haven't been talking much because it seems like this is becoming a "i'm gonna get you" ... "oh, no you aren't" kinda thing.*
> 
> Except Brent's bomb ...
> 
> and the bomb sent to Trent ... those were AWESOME!
> 
> *It's all fun ... so, I'd rather just sit back and watch the pissing contest*. :r:r
> 
> The reason I started posting again ... we are from Indiana, not Illinois. :chk


Nuff said........The game will continue then.......

Ron


----------



## txmatt

Ron1YY said:


> Nuff said........The game will continue then.......
> 
> Ron


Some of us are playing the game, perhaps some are fishing?

I am eager to see what lands next..

A forewarning to agressors: I have sent out most of my premium cigars; so if you counter attack you are going to get my cheap cigars in return.. :ss :tu


----------



## snkbyt

txmatt said:


> Some of us are playing the game, perhaps some are fishing?
> 
> I am eager to see what lands next..
> 
> A forewarning to agressors: I have sent out most of my premium cigars; so if you counter attack you are going to get my cheap cigars in return.. :ss :tu


who is to say that if you get hit..........it won't be dog rockets anyway


----------



## wayner123

txmatt said:


> Some of us are playing the game, perhaps some are fishing?
> 
> I am eager to see what lands next..
> 
> A forewarning to agressors: I have sent out most of my premium cigars; so if you counter attack you are going to get my cheap cigars in return.. :ss :tu


Oh I really look forward to burying you then. :hn


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> I haven't played a hand? I don't believe I sent you a warning shot ...
> 
> I haven't been talking much because it seems like this is becoming a "i'm gonna get you" ... "oh, no you aren't" kinda thing.
> 
> Except Brent's bomb ...
> 
> and the bomb sent to Trent ... those were AWESOME!
> 
> It's all fun ... so, I'd rather just sit back and watch the pissing contest. :r:r
> 
> The reason I started posting again ... *we are from Indiana, not Illinois.* :chk


Well that just goes to show you how forgettable you are. I forgot what state was post whoring in our war with texas thread.


----------



## backwoods

Ron1YY said:


> EASY ther killer!!!!!! Cali is a VERY dangerous state
> 
> Ron


:tpd:

Wisconsin took on cali once.....never again.

If you guys are gonna mess with them, make sure you beat them ALL the way down:bl


----------



## Ron1YY

txmatt said:


> Some of us are playing the game, perhaps some are fishing?
> 
> I am eager to see what lands next..
> 
> A forewarning to agressors: I have sent out most of my premium cigars; so if you counter attack you are going to get *my cheap cigars* in return.. :ss :tu


Matt, I like what YOU consider Cheap!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

backwoods said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Wisconsin took on cali once.....never again.
> 
> If you guys are gonna mess with them, make sure you beat them ALL the way down:bl


There will be some planning sessions and coordinated strikes whenever that one goes down. Right now, I am concentrating on shutting people down. Next up is a show stopper. After today, 2 or 3 a week until I hear UNCLE!!!!!!

**Update**
Oct 24, 2007 7:42 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery

Ron


----------



## opus

txmatt said:


> Some of us are playing the game, *perhaps some are fishing?*
> I am eager to see what lands next..
> 
> A forewarning to agressors: I have sent out most of my premium cigars; so if you counter attack you are going to get my cheap cigars in return.. :ss :tu


What's wrong with fishing? Grouper fishing that is.


----------



## Ron1YY

"Smell that, Bill? Smells like someone died."

Oct 24, 2007 3:05 PM Delivered


Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> "Smell that, Bill? Smells like someone died."
> 
> Oct 24, 2007 3:05 PM Delivered
> 
> Ron


ooooohhhh please tell me his camera is not dead!! This is going to be good :mn


----------



## wayner123

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :chk

I finally got my package from txdyna65!!! It seems the mail lady put the key in the wrong box and one of my neighbors thought the package was theirs till they opened it. Anyways, I am happier than a fat kid in an ice cream parlor!!

Here are the spoils:










Quite a HIT!! These are all smokes I either wanted or love!! I am down for today, but my package came in and tomorrow will start the countdown! Thanks txdyna65 and thank Gracie as well.


----------



## Ron1YY

Nice hit Kenny!!!!! That is some great Pipe baccy too!!!!!! Enjoy them Wayne!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

"What makes a man like Ringo Doc, makes him do the things he does? A man like Ringo has a great empty hole right through the middle of him. He can never kill enough or steal enough or inflict enough pain to ever fill it. What does he need? Revenge. For What? Being born."


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

*I AM SORRY FELLOW TEXANS FOR WHAT I AM GOING TO SAY BUT I WILL HAVE TO CONSIDER SURRENDERING TO LORD RON AND CROWNED NIGHT OF CONFINEMENT SERGEANT OF DEATH SNKBYT. I CONSIDERED A SEPARATE THREAD, BUT TOLD MYSELF I MUST NUT UP NOW AND IN FRONT OF MY FELLOW BOTLs. FOR THE RECORD I GOT :BS KNOCKED OUT OF ME IN A BAD WAY.*

First off this massive forty something pound box was delivered to my door. My lovely wife took and receipt, opened it and called me up cursing like you never heard a pissed off Latina do. Well you see, I blew my wad four states over the past month. I figured I would play hard and take out the big guys. Well I did, but I did not expect them to rise from the dead. Even my dear friend Blueface aka Carlos has just been spotted after I blew his ass out of water and his aquarium. It took me nearly hour to calm down my wife and I explained to her what Ron does for a living and that we had a little war and he wanted to teach me a lesson or two. Well she emptied the box and had them sitting there on the coffee table. I know Alex aka SNKBYT had something to do with the bomb too. However, I am sure what or which items.

This is what I received, a beautiful Cold Steel knife and sheath. If I was a betting man I would that was one of Alex's items. As for the rest of the items, the bastages sent me not one, two or three boxes, but flippin *12 BOXES*. They even sent me a couple magazines too. See attached pictures.

Nanner, nanner, nanner... I still have room:tu

Even though I have room I honestly doubt I can top this. It will take be a while to assess the damages. I am still in trouble with my wife and I am about 50% sure she thinks they were a bomb and not a cigar order. I will tell you this, I will be Ron's whipping boy for the next month. Ron you truly blew me up with your nuclear warhead that you dropped from the B52 :mn You too Alex:tu

I need some recovery time, maybe a few months before I could muster enough ammo to fight with. Please give me a few days to let decide if I TRULY surrender


----------



## Papichulo

Here is one more pic of the devastation. I went to Walgreens and they did not have enough medical supplies for the ruptured ego of mine. BASTAGES.


----------



## backwoods

You are still able to type after that hit?:r

holy crap guys...that is one MASSIVE assault! nice one!:ss

Flawless execution:tu


----------



## Papichulo

backwoods said:


> You are still able to type after that hit?:r
> 
> holy crap guys...that is one MASSIVE assault! nice one!:ss
> 
> Flawless execution:tu


I did learn a valuable lesson. I guess I blew my wad early like a 16 year old virgin in a whore house. I was taken to school.


----------



## 68TriShield

Damn Brent!


----------



## cigar_040

Awesome............simply awesome hit Ron and Alex !!!!


----------



## txmatt

Papichulo said:


> I did learn a valuable lesson. I guess I blew my wad early like a 16 year old virgin in a whore house. I was taken to school.


Naw, a 16 year old virigin doesn't blow a wad like that; that was a Peter North load to be sure.. :r

You definitely did get schooled though; Ron and Alex are now on top. Don't give up Brent, remember the Alamo!!



Ron1YY said:


> Matt, I like what YOU consider Cheap!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron what I sent you last week I consider premium.. Read my cheap smokes thread for the bargain basement stogies that I am making threats with.. :ss



snkbyt said:


> who is to say that if you get hit..........it won't be dog rockets anyway


I just don't see that happening Alex.. :tu

-Matt-


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, looks like Florida has one upped the Texans took out one of them completely...

o


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, looks like Florida has one upped the Texans took out one of them completely...
> 
> o


Maybe one, as in me. However, we have some bombs being loaded and should hit next week. I am still waiting for Carlos' computer to get fixed so he can post my devastation that I blew him up with. As for Ron the pictures speak louder then words. I have no vocal chords at the moment. I can no longer walk.


----------



## Old Sailor

Papichulo said:


> Here is one more pic of the devastation. I went to Walgreens and they did not have enough medical supplies for the ruptured ego of mine. BASTAGES.


Now THAT...is an awesome hit!:mn:ss


----------



## Papichulo

Old Sailor said:


> Now THAT...is an awesome hit!:mn:ss


Yeah, you can say that again.


----------



## Papichulo

I have one request please give Ron and Alex some RG for this hit they bestowed on me:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

Well Brent, I would say that you were taken out.

Ron & Alex....... I'm glad to be on your side!!


----------



## snkbyt

glad to see it made it B4 you left town................RIP Brent........like I stated earlier in this thread "it was nice knowing ya" :tu enjoy buddy


----------



## snkbyt

3 much smaller hits should strike tomorrow :ss


----------



## JCK

I have never seen a hit so devastating.... I'm not worthy is all I could muster up to say. Ron and Alex were hit with RG yesterday by me.

Ron, thanks for giving me a heads up on the bomb you and Alex sent. That is absolutely AMAZINB!!!!


----------



## Puffy69

wow..good job on that one..


----------



## Papichulo

I need a medic


----------



## Ron1YY

WOOHOO!!!!!! I tried to make sure you got it before you left. Glad you liked them!!!! Now you know better than to let someone know that you got a new humi and have a lot of room in it :r !!!!! Enjoy thm Brent!!! You deserve that and MORE!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

txmatt said:


> Ron what I sent you last week I consider premium.. Read my cheap smokes thread for the bargain basement stogies that I am making threats with.. :ss
> 
> -Matt-


I have read your cheap smokes thread and enjoy alot of them. That's why I said I enjoy what you consider cheap smokes!!!!! For a fact, what you sent were premium cigars!!!!!!

This is just warming up!!!!! Now it's time for Search and Destroy Mode!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!! I tried to make sure you got it before you left. Glad you liked them!!!! Now you know better than to let someone know that you got a new humi and have a lot of room in it :r !!!!! Enjoy thm Brent!!! You deserve that and MORE!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron. I am still bleeding.


----------



## The Dakotan

Nice hit Ron & Alex. Wow. All I got is WOW!


----------



## ttours

wayner123 said:


> WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :chk
> 
> I finally got my package from txdyna65!!! It seems the mail lady put the key in the wrong box and one of my neighbors thought the package was theirs till they opened it. Anyways, I am happier than a fat kid in an ice cream parlor!!
> 
> Here are the spoils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a HIT!! These are all smokes I either wanted or love!! I am down for today, but my package came in and tomorrow will start the countdown! Thanks txdyna65 and thank Gracie as well.


Us fat kids in the ice cream store take umbrage with that last remark

tt:cb


----------



## wayner123

ttours said:


> Us fat kids in the ice cream store take umbrage with that last remark
> 
> tt:cb


Oh really?


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Nice hit Ron & Alex. Wow. All I got is WOW!


we do what we can to ensure that every orphaned stick finds a home


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> we do what we can to ensure that every orphaned stick finds a home


Now, the question I have to you, Alex, is. Do we go north or west with the next????

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Brent, no shame in admitting you got owned lol

That is one devastating hit, looks like they unloaded half a B&M on ya :r

Great hit guys!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> *Brent, no shame in admitting you got owned* lol
> 
> That is one devastating hit, looks like they unloaded half a B&M on ya :r
> 
> Great hit guys!! :tu


Very true Kenny. We all get owned now and again. Speaking of.............

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Im glad you finally got your package Wayne....the pipe tobacco was my idea, but Gracie had to hit 4 different stores in Austin to find it and the shirt was her idea....wear it proudly :r


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Now, the question I have to you, Alex, is. Do we go north or west with the next????
> 
> Ron


lets say North 1st...........we'll discuss left coast (west)


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> lets say North 1st...........we'll discuss left coast (west)


:r!!!!!

I meant north(Indiana) or west(Texas)!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> :r!!!!!
> 
> I meant north(Indiana) or west(Texas)!!!!!
> 
> Ron


my bad....................lets say North.....West.....then left...................:r


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> my bad....................lets say North.....West.....then left...................:r


Damn I like the way you think!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## wayner123

txdyna65 said:


> Im glad you finally got your package Wayne....the pipe tobacco was my idea, but Gracie had to hit 4 different stores in Austin to find it and the shirt was her idea....wear it proudly :r


LOL, my wife thought the shirt was hilarious!! 

I have never had pipe tobacco in a tin. I always buy mine loose leaf from the B&M jars. I look forward to it. Plus it gives me a reason to pick my pipe back up 

So thanks a ton!!! I am just glad it finally arrived!!


----------



## wayner123

Well it's about that time.....

Looks like Texas is going down!! A stray missle is going north as well!










0307 0020 0001 4824 1093
0307 0020 0001 4824 1178
0307 0020 0001 4824 1161


----------



## txmatt

Snkbyt returned fire and hit me today with 8 fine cigars:

3 HdM Excalibur Toros
3 Hdm Maduro Coronas
2 Padron 2000 M


----------



## wayner123

txmatt, 

"I got just one question for ya brotha" (you have to read that in Hulk Hogan's voice)

Just how big of a Pepin whore are you??


----------



## txmatt

wayner123 said:


> txmatt,
> 
> "I got just one question for ya brotha" (you have to read that in Hulk Hogan's voice)
> 
> Just how big of a Pepin whore are you??


Am I going to have to learn ya some more?


----------



## wayner123

txmatt said:


> Am I going to have to learn ya some more?


"I'm gettin' awful tired of your gas. Now jerk that pistol and go to work."


----------



## Troop_lee

txmatt said:


> Am I going to have to learn ya some more?


:BS!


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> Well it's about that time.....
> 
> Looks like Texas is going down!! A stray missle is going north as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 4824 1093
> 0307 0020 0001 4824 1178
> 0307 0020 0001 4824 1161


That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!! So much for the Gator pic!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

This just keeps gettin better all the time..:r


----------



## Bigkerm

Papichulo said:


> Maybe one, as in me. However, we have some bombs being loaded and should hit next week. I am still waiting for Carlos' computer to get fixed so he can post my devastation that I blew him up with. As for Ron the pictures speak louder then words. I have no vocal chords at the moment. I can no longer walk.


See I told yeah not to mess with FL, the worst part is were still not done with you yet. LOL, LOL, LOL.


----------



## snkbyt

txmatt said:


> Snkbyt returned fire and hit me today with 8 fine cigars:
> 
> 3 HdM Excalibur Toros
> 3 Hdm Maduro Coronas
> 2 Padron 2000 M


thats 1 outta 3............where are the other 2

enjoy the sticks Matt, they have some age on them...the HdM anyway


----------



## LouDog

Whose calling the thunder?


----------



## txmatt

snkbyt said:


> thats 1 outta 3............where are the other 2
> 
> enjoy the sticks Matt, they have some age on them...the HdM anyway


do you have any more info on the sticks? The coronas have a different band than I am used to seeing on the Honduran HdMs.

By saying "1 of 3" are you talking about other bombers or did you send 3?


----------



## 12stones

txmatt said:


> do you have any more info on the sticks? The coronas have a different band than I am used to seeing on the Honduran HdMs.
> 
> By saying "1 of 3" are you talking about other bombers or did you send 3?


He sent others, Matt! The bastage!

Came home late last night to see the rubble, the dog's laid out in the yard, children wandering lost, dazed from the blast. Alex hit me while I was down.

I'll try and post pics tonight, but he hit me up with those aged HdM and some Padrons! Thanks Alex! You da man.


----------



## Ron1YY

WOW!!!! A dog laid out, Children confuse from the blast wave, FOG confused at 10+ year Cigars!!!!!! 

Alex is causing some serious Mayham and Destruction!!!! RIGHT ON!!!!!!

WTG Alex!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> He sent others, Matt! The bastage!
> 
> Came home late last night to see the rubble, the dog's laid out in the yard, children wandering lost, dazed from the blast. Alex hit me while I was down.
> 
> I'll try and post pics tonight, but he hit me up with those aged HdM and some Padrons! Thanks Alex! You da man.


your welcome.............that makes 2 outta 3 confirmed strikes


----------



## 12stones

Holy chit, I just went through the thread and saw the strike on Brent. I knew it was gonna be boxes, but didn't know it was gonna be like that!!

Helluva hit, guys!!


----------



## snkbyt

12stones said:


> Holy chit, I just went through the thread and saw the strike on Brent. I knew it was gonna be boxes, but didn't know it was gonna be like that!!
> 
> Helluva hit, guys!!


we're just getting warmed up...............................................:r


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> we're just getting warmed up...............................................:r


Yeah, What he said!!!!!!! :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## txmatt

*More Buckeye on Buckeye violence!!
*
The Buckeye in Florida has attacked this Texas Buckeye yet again.

We all expressed our pity for the OpusXOX having to live in the ballsack of the U.S. Skip's return fire shows that there are some advantages to living there..










Thank you so much Skip! My son and daughter will both enjoy the fish along with me. This was a very unique and creative bomb; I knew a fellow Buckeye would make a fierce opponent! I haven't smoked an "A" size Opus before; that is a magnificent cigar! I will be brewing up the Tarrazu tomorrow morning.

:gn I will be returning your ice chest soon.. :gn

 Floriduh!: If you think we can't vote, wait till you see us drive. 
 Floriduh!: If you don't like the way we count then take I-95 and visit one of the other 56 states.
 Floriduh!: We don't just cheat in football. 
Floriduh!: We're number one! Wait! Recount!
 Floriduh!: We're retired --no wait-- we're retarded!
 Floriduh!: Bumbling better than ever!
 Floriduh!: Relax, Retire, Re-vote.


----------



## snkbyt

WOW a stink bomb..............................what? someone had to say it


----------



## DriftyGypsy

something fishy about that bomb... :r:r:r


----------



## gocowboys

I know you guys think I have been in hiding. I have been having computer issues. I have not been able to get on for the last week.

Why did you have to do Brent like that?


----------



## LouDog

A fish coffee, and cigar bomb!
that is freakin sweet, I love sea food!

:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know you guys think I have been in hiding. I have been having computer issues. I have not been able to get on for the last week.
> 
> Why did you have to do Brent like that?


Your right, we did think that you tucked your tail and ran.  Glad to have with us again!!


----------



## snkbyt

OK where is victim #3?..............I know I sent three, 2 to TX reported in but 1 to IN not here yet


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know you guys think I have been in hiding. I have been having computer issues. I have not been able to get on for the last week.
> 
> Why did you have to do Brent like that?


Never thought you were hiding. One of the things I have learn from this war is that Texans have too much pride to tuck tail and run. Welcome Back Reggie!!!

As to why we did Brent like that.......Well I have too much Pride to take a beating like that and just lay down my sword and give up without a fight!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Never thought you were hiding. One of the things I have learn from this war is that Texans have too stubborn to tuck tail and run. Welcome Back Reggie!!!
> 
> As to why we did Brent like that.......Well I have too much Pride to take a beating like that and just lay down my sword cane and give up without a fight!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tu fixed


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> :tu fixed


Thanks!!!!!

Note to self: Never post until AFTER your second mug of Coffee!!!

Ron


----------



## wayner123

A couple bombs are sure to land today and maybe a 3rd!!

Muhahahaha Muahahhaha :hn


----------



## BostonMark

Oh gosh - I just opened up this thread thinking "No way. Fourteen hundred posts? That CAN'T be the same thread." 

You all are ridiculous. Glad I am out of firing range. I will be sitting here with myo and laughing at all parties as destruction ensues.

Swedes are always neutral! :tu Gotta love it!


----------



## snkbyt

BostonMark said:


> Oh gosh - I just opened up this thread thinking "No way. Fourteen hundred posts? That CAN'T be the same thread."
> 
> You all are ridiculous. Glad I am out of firing range. I will be sitting here with myo and laughing at all parties as destruction ensues.
> 
> Swedes are always neutral! :tu Gotta love it!


maybe so, but never outta range....................just ask Sebastian ...........:r


----------



## txmatt

Lunch today thanks to OpusXOX:


----------



## wayner123

Man does that look good txmatt.

Did you check your mail today??


----------



## txmatt

wayner123 said:


> Man does that look good txmatt.
> 
> Did you check your mail today??


I had the bomb squad do it for me.. You seemed too eager! :r

Here is what Wayner delivered in his second attack on my household. The cigar in the middle is a special particularly deadly freshly rolled from a Pepin event on October 19th. I haven't tried the El Centurion yet either..

Thanks a bunch Wayne!!


----------



## newcigarz

txmatt said:


> I had the bomb squad do it for me.. You seemed too eager! :r
> 
> Here is what Wayner delivered in his second attack on my household. The cigar in the middle is a particularly deadly freshed rolled from a Pepin event. I haven't tried the El Centurion yet, can't wait..
> 
> Thanks a bunch Wayne!!


Nice Job! Wayne is on a roll! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

where are all the IN boys?


----------



## Papichulo

TX in the house spanking all!  Well, everyone except for Ron:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> where are all the IN boys?


Think I should wake a few up.......

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> TX in the house spanking all!  Well, everyone except for Ron:chk


WHAT?...................I don't feel spanked


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Think I should wake a few up.......
> 
> Ron


I hit one w/the last 3X strike.........................but no reply............Hmm, maybe I killed him


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> WHAT?...................I don't feel spanked


:tpd:

I don't understand this mentality of TX. They get smacked around constantly and still think they are winning. They are like the black knight of Monte Python. "Tis but a flesh wound" :r

All of mine touched down today. I doubt they still are able to type is why we haven't heard much from them.


----------



## snkbyt

we want pics of all hits


----------



## Troop_lee

Where are all the hits??


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Where are all the hits??


I sent 2 to TX and 1 to IN this past week.............TX posted w/no pics.....IN is a no show


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> I sent 2 to TX and 1 to IN this past week.............TX posted w/no pics.....IN is a no show


 Do they think that this is over??


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Do they think that this is over??


I sure hope not!!!!!! :tu :ss :gn

Ron


----------



## rack04

Over? I haven't yet begun. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Over? I haven't yet begun. :tu


Big words, I didn't even know that you were playing?


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Big words, I didn't even know that you were playing?


:r:r:r


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> Big words, I didn't even know that you were playing?


That hurts.


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> Where are all the hits??


:tpd:


----------



## The Dakotan

:tpd:


wayner123 said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:


Your still here??


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Your still here??


can't a brother watch? I hope you are enjoying the sticks i sent you ...  or have you forgotten already? :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> can't a brother watch? I hope you are enjoying the sticks i sent you ...  or have you forgotten already? :chk


You sure can

for now :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Your still here??


come to think of it Troop, the only person i haven't returned fire on is Reggie ... hmmm. what does that tell us about Florida? :r:r


----------



## rack04

Ron and Alex, rest well this weekend because next week you're in for a rude awakening. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> come to think of it Troop, the only person i haven't returned fire on is Reggie ... hmmm. what does that tell us about Florida? :r:r


that IN talks more chit than TX


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> Ron and Alex, rest well this weekend because next week you're in for a rude awakening. :tu


:r seriously I am :r

What are you going to do send them a real Indian to roll custom smokes for them??


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> that IN talks more chit than TX


well, one person from IN. 

I don't do it to you and Ron. You guys have shown me how to bomb people. pure genius. it's your other FL brothers that talk more than they walk. :r:r


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> well, one person from IN.
> 
> I don't do it to you and Ron. You guys have shown me how to bomb people. pure genius. it's your other FL brothers that talk more than they walk. :r:r


where is field?


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> :r seriously I am :r
> 
> What are you going to do send them a real Indian to roll custom smokes for them??


I'll give them all I got. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> where is field?


he has been crazy crazy busy with work and fam. i haven't heard from him in awhile.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> can't a brother watch? I hope you are enjoying the sticks i sent you ...  *or have you forgotten already?* :chk


I haven't forgotten, how could I forget the Padron 5er :dr


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I don't do it to you and Ron. You guys have shown me how to bomb people. pure genius. it's your other FL brothers that talk more than they walk. :r:r


I actually agree with you here.


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> I'll give them all I got. :tu


Look out Ron and Alex, phillies & black and milds coming your way :tu


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Look out Ron and Alex, phillies & black and milds coming your way :tu


Wow you Florida boys are on a roll tonight.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> well, one person from IN.
> 
> I don't do it to you and Ron. You guys have shown me how to bomb people. pure genius. *it's your other FL brothers that talk more than they walk.* :r:r


Hey, I don't own a B&M, nor am I made of money (and I also don't have god knows how many boxes of cigars older than this forum ) . BUT, I'm not done yet!


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> :r seriously I am :r
> 
> What are you going to do send them a real Indian to roll custom smokes for them??


Never underestimate your opponent!!!!! But be sure of this, I am not even close to done just yet!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I actually agree with you here.


I thought you might.



wayner123 said:


> Look out Ron and Alex, phillies & black and milds coming your way :tu


now this is funny smack talk. we need more funny in here. :ss

i thought about sending everyone a bushel of Indiana corn. it's good corn. and would hurt when thrown at you ...


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Wow you Florida boys are on a roll tonight.


yeah, well tomorrow when you get most of our jokes, you'll think of something to respond with!!


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> Wow you Florida boys are on a roll tonight.


if you say so...........................then it must be true


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Hey, I don't own a B&M, nor am I made of money (and I also don't have god knows how many boxes of cigars older than this forum ) . BUT, I'm not done yet!


awesome! i can't wait to see you knock some people around!



Ron1YY said:


> Never underestimate your opponent!!!!! But be sure of this, I am not even close to done just yet!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Reggie! Reggie! Reggie! hit him hard! he deserves to be hit hard, but not as hard as you and alex!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I thought you might.
> 
> *now this is funny smack talk. we need more funny in here.* :ss
> 
> i thought about sending everyone a bushel of Indiana corn. it's good corn. and *would hurt when thrown at you *...


:r :r :r Hell yeah!!!!!! Funny smack talk is the best!!!!!!!

Hey, were you talking about the corn or the bushel??? :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> awesome! i can't wait to see you knock some people around!
> 
> get your o and watch the show
> 
> Reggie! Reggie! Reggie! hit him hard! he deserves to be hit hard, but not as hard as you and alex!


bring your best game................if you want to w/FL


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, were you talking about the corn or the bushel??? :r
> 
> Ron


now THAT was funny!!!! how about i send about 40 lbs. of indiana corn? that has to win! corn has so many uses ...


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r :r Hell yeah!!!!!! Funny smack talk is the best!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, were you talking about the corn or the bushel??? :r
> 
> Ron


What would be the shipping cost on a bushel of corn. What that weigh?? 

(edit, I see about 40 lbs??)

But I would love some corn, the fresher the better!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> What would be the shipping cost on a bushel of corn. What that weigh??
> 
> (edit, I see about 40 lbs??)
> 
> But I would love some corn, the fresher the better!!


no, a bushel isn't 40lbs. it's closer to 4 1/2 lbs.

the fresher the better indeed!!! mmmm ... corn.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> now THAT was funny!!!! how about i send about 40 lbs. of indiana corn? that has to win! *corn has so many uses* ...


WOW!!!!!! I could take that one straight into the gutter :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!!!! I could take that one straight into the gutter :r :r :r
> 
> Ron


yes, yes you could ... and why didn't you??????


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> no, a bushel isn't 40lbs. it's closer to 4 1/2 lbs.
> 
> the fresher the better indeed!!! mmmm ... corn.


Oh, good 40lbs would be a bunch of corn......... Much like the banter from indiana!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Oh, good 40lbs would be a bunch of corn......... Much like the banter from indiana!!!


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

nicely played, troop. nicley played.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> yes, yes you could ... and why didn't you??????


ok, Tell me, aside from eating it, what other uses do you guys in Indiana have for corn????????

Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> ok, Tell me, aside from eating it, what other uses do you guys in Indiana have for corn????????
> 
> Ron


I believe they barter with it for goats and teeth? Or something like that.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> nicely played, troop. nicley played.


Thanks, I got warmed up today being surrounded buy UGA fans at the Game. They are so easy to pick on, and the don't ever have something witty to reply with. And they can't "dog" on you when your team looses, because they still haven't figured out the comments you made earlier!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> ok, Tell me, aside from eating it, what other uses do you guys in Indiana have for corn????????
> 
> Ron


i really don't have any idea.  But in south dakota (where i'm originally from) we use it as a decoration on the outside of large buildings. Ever hear of the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD? yeah. Here it is










I can hear it now: "so, i have some extra corn this year. what do you think I should do with it?" "well, I think that we should glue it to the side of a big-ass building and people from all over the world will come and look at it." "yeah, that's a great idea!" and the Corn Palace was born ...


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> ok, Tell me, aside from eating it, what other uses do you guys in Indiana have for corn????????
> 
> Ron


No they drive people insane by planting it along every roadway in the state. You drive and all you see is corn. YOU JUST GO CRAZY!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> I believe they barter with it for goats and teeth? Or something like that.


:r:r:r:r:r:r Florida is on a roll tonight! well, played Wayner, well played!



Troop_lee said:


> Thanks, I got warmed up today being surrounded buy UGA fans at the Game. They are so easy to pick on, and the don't ever have something witty to reply with. And they can't "dog" on you when your team looses, because they still haven't figured out the comments you made earlier!!


You were at the game. I'm sorry for your loss. Ok, I'm not sorry for your loss b/c i went to school at Ohio State and, yes, I'm a buckeye. I think all you would have to do is ask a dawg fan when they last won the national championship.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> i really don't have any idea.  But in south dakota (where i'm originally from) we use it as a decoration on the outside of large buildings. Ever hear of the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD? yeah. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear it now: "so, i have some extra corn this year. what do you think I should do with it?" "well, I think that we should glue it to the side of a big-ass building and people from all over the world will come and look at it." "yeah, that's a great idea!" and the Corn Palace was born ...


Aside from sturgis, what the hell else is there to do in SD??


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> i really don't have any idea.  But in south dakota (where i'm originally from) we use it as a decoration on the outside of large buildings. Ever hear of the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD? yeah. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear it now: "so, i have some extra corn this year. what do you think I should do with it?" "well, I think that we should glue it to the side of a big-ass building and people from all over the world will come and look at it." "yeah, that's a great idea!" and the Corn Palace was born ...


that is just plain sad........................this is what happens when you have nothing better to do


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> i really don't have any idea.  But in south dakota (where i'm originally from) we use it as a decoration on the outside of large buildings. Ever hear of the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD? yeah. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear it now: "so, i have some extra corn this year. what do you think I should do with it?" "well, I think that we should glue it to the side of a big-ass building and people from all over the world will come and look at it." "yeah, that's a great idea!" and the Corn Palace was born ...


Actually I saw it when I went to Sturgis some time ago, Way cool to see !!!!

But then again, that's Dakota, What do you guys in INDIANA do with your corn :r !!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Aside from sturgis, what the hell else is there to do in SD??


Mt. Rushmore. The badlands. Crazy Horse. The Black Hills (the western edge of the state is incredible). But I grew up in the eastern part and there's not a lot there.



snkbyt said:


> that is just plain sad........................this is what happens when you have nothing better to do


ain't that the truth ...


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Actually I saw it when I went to Sturgis some time ago, Way cool to see !!!!
> 
> But then again, that's Dakota, What do you guys in INDIANA do with your corn :r !!!!!
> 
> Ron


Like Wayner said, we barter for goats and teeth.  actually, i've heard that a lot of haunted house around here use it to scare people ... by randomly throwing it at them or putting it in places so people sink into the floor. Hoosiers can be creative.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r Florida is on a roll tonight! well, played Wayner, well played!
> 
> You were at the game. I'm sorry for your loss. Ok, I'm not sorry for your loss b/c i went to school at Ohio State and, yes, I'm a buckeye. I think all you would have to do is ask a dawg fan when they last won the national championship.


I did!! they couldn't remember!!! I asked when was the last time they beat us, they couldn't remember (I do, Zooker was the coach) And Do really need to get started on the Buckeyes?? I know that your undefeated, but you don't play ANY hard teams. You come down and play LSU, Aburn, South Carliona, UGA, Bama, and any other SEC team that is Pi$$ed off over a loss the previous week and see if you get out with 0 losses??


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> I did!! they couldn't remember!!! I asked when was the last time they beat us, they couldn't remember (I do, Zooker was the coach) And Do really need to get started on the Buckeyes?? I know that your undefeated, but you don't play ANY hard teams. You come down and play LSU, Aburn, South Carliona, UGA, Bama, and any other SEC team that is Pi$$ed off over a loss the previous week and see if you get out with 0 losses??


I don't think you'd meet a big 10 fan that will disagree that the entire conference has been in a two year slump. however, don't forget 2002 when everyone thought Miami would run over us and we won. there's always ebb and flow in college football. Not to mention the SEC has an overinflated sense of themselves.


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> I don't think you'd meet a big 10 fan that will disagree that the entire conference has been in a two year slump. however, don't forget 2002 when everyone thought Miami would run over us and we won. there's always ebb and flow in college football. Not to mention the SEC has an overinflated sense of themselves.












I wouldn't think that the SEC has an overinflated sense of themselves. We are pretty much great teams. Who beat the crap out of each other, every week.


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> I wouldn't think that the SEC has an overinflated sense of themselves. We are pretty much great teams. Who beat the crap out of each other, every week.


Exhibit A. overinflated ... you are good teams. but the SEC has down years like every other conference. I still think we are good this year and i'm excited to see how we do in the national championship ... AGAIN!


----------



## Troop_lee

True everyone does have down years.


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Mt. Rushmore. The badlands. Crazy Horse. The Black Hills (the western edge of the state is incredible). But I grew up in the eastern part and there's not a lot there.


DEADWOOD...ghost towns...Little Big Horn


----------



## Troop_lee

Maybe, the other two people Wayne hit will post pics today. One was a clusterbomb from the two of us!! 

And Alex, don't you still have one the needs to check in?


----------



## Papichulo

twiddling my thumbs as I sit back and watch my boys beat up FL and IN!!!!:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> twiddling my thumbs as I sit back and watch my boys get beat up by FL!!!!:chk


there thats better


----------



## Troop_lee

No banter today??


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I'll give you guys a chance to apologize for what you did..........


----------



## field

Sorry boys, been a bit tied up with probs at work for the last several days. Alex hit me hard with some very yellow cello, and I will post pics tomorrow - Thank you Alex, I certainly mean no disrespect by not posting sooner, just have not been able to this weekend. A strong hit, to be sure!!! 


:ss


----------



## wayner123

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll give you guys a chance to apologize for what you did..........


This is my only apology

:chk:mn:chk


----------



## 12stones

Okay, here's the pic I promised earlier from the bomb Alex hit me with:


----------



## Mr.Maduro

wayner123 said:


> This is my only apology
> 
> :chk:mn:chk


Hopefully your partner is smarter than you....:hn


----------



## wayner123

Mr.Maduro said:


> Hopefully your partner is smarter than you....:hn


Doubt it, we are like twiddle dee and twiddle bomb your butt back to Manhattan. :r


----------



## Troop_lee

Mr.Maduro said:


> Hopefully your partner is smarter than you....:hn


HA HA HA HA NO!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn


----------



## snkbyt

hope things are looking better field..................have a smoke on me :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

As if Indiana and Texas weren't enough, TroopLee and Wayner123 decided to open another front in their Florida vs. the World WAR!!! Now it's New York!! :gn

I thought this may have been an accidental launch or one of their bombs landing astray and I even gave them the opportunity to apologize, but no such luck.....for them!!










I guess they didn't really think this one through!!! 

Now they'll just have to live in fear for a while waiting for the day when I counter-attack! :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

Wow!!! Nice shot guys!!!!! Looks like you got hit with a Brooklyn Alley Apple there Patrick!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Beautifully done!


----------



## field

Nice Hit!

As promised, here is the pic of Alex's bomb.....










Simply terrible! Can't wait to give these a try, thanks again, Alex!.

:tu


----------



## wayner123

Mr.Maduro said:


> I thought this may have been an accidental launch or one of their bombs landing astray and I even gave them the opportunity to apologize, but no such luck.....for them!!


You brought it upon yourself by digging at Florida when you got the oppurtunity.



Mr.Maduro said:


> Now they'll just have to live in fear for a while waiting for the day when I counter-attack! :gn


Ooooh I am shiverring in my sandals (we are in Florida, boots not required)

I'll make sure not to hold my breath. :r


----------



## snkbyt

field said:


> Nice Hit!
> 
> As promised, here is the pic of Alex's bomb.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply terrible! Can't wait to give these a try, thanks again, Alex!.
> 
> :tu


enjoy the smokes :ss


----------



## Troop_lee

01038555749249178178
01038555749228206656


----------



## The Dakotan

Wow. Florida is returning fire? I thought you all were just going to keep on hurling insults ... nice!!! Go get 'em troop! 

Alex, very nice hits you've had recently. Are you digging in for war against NY and CA now too?  I think the question is how many fronts can FL engage?


----------



## txdyna65

Well I waited a day to use my camera because I got hit pretty darn good by Wayne and wanted to post pics of it. I thought it just needed a charge...I was wrong  I guess I gotta take my camera back in, (I just got it back a few days ago) I really wanted to post pics because it deserves it 

Wayne hit me with a very nice ST Dupont lighter (he said it was a replica but its beautiful and looks damn real to me) He also hit me with 2 Pepin Blue Labels, 2 Indian Tabacs and 1 Custom Rolled Pepin that didnt make it past lunch today :ss It was really fresh tasting, but burned very well and was pretty tasty. Thank you very much Wayne, I appreciate the hell out of it and the lighter works great.


----------



## The Dakotan

Florida is back in the game! Well, not that you were ever out of it, but in the spirit of trash talking, you all suck! You don't send out sh!t! FL is nothing more than a pimple on the a$$ of a gator. Speaking of gators ... how about the game on Saturday?


----------



## JCK

102 pages of posts in 23 days of warfare... Has there been a war at Clubstogie of these proportions to date?


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Florida is back in the game! Well, not that you were ever out of it, but in the spirit of trash talking, you all suck! You don't send out sh!t! FL is nothing more than a pimple on the a$$ of a gator. Speaking of gators ... how about the game on Saturday?


Hey coach!!!!!!!! I want back in the game after reading this!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## LJ'sVic

Do what you do best Ron, Just make sure you adjust the inventory when you're done with your war!

Vic

P.S. Can I play too?


----------



## Troop_lee

LJ'sVic said:


> Do what you do best Ron, Just make sure you adjust the inventory when you're done with your war!
> 
> Vic
> 
> P.S. Can I play too?


Of course you can play too!!


----------



## Ron1YY

LOL!!!!! Imagine that!!!!! My Partner AND Alex AND Me!!!!!!! Guys, this just got a whole lot uglier!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> LOL!!!!! Imagine that!!!!! My Partner AND Alex AND Me!!!!!!! Guys, this just got a whole lot uglier!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Leave me out of it. :chk


----------



## txmatt

I didn't post a picture in post 1397 of the smokes that Alex hit me with last Thursday. Notice the yellowing cello :tu










Thanks again Alex; Texas is still kicking Floriduh arse!


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Leave me out of it. :chk


Ha Ha HA!!!!!!!! In a single word

NOPE!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## txmatt

Wayner, 

I smoked that fresh rolled Pepin and it was a damn fine cigar! The blend was similar to the Blue Label and Habana Leon. At times though it also really reminded me of Alfredo Martinez Amores DL custom rolls Smitty gifted me.

Thanks again..
-Matt-


----------



## wayner123

txmatt said:


> Wayner,
> 
> I smoked that fresh rolled Pepin and it was a damn fine cigar! The blend was similar to the Blue Label and Habana Leon. At times though it also really reminded me of Alfredo Martinez Amores DL custom rolls Smitty gifted me.
> 
> Thanks again..
> -Matt-


I am glad you liked it. The vice president said that it was the blue label filler and wouldn't tell me the wrapper.



txmatt said:


> Thanks again Alex; Texas is still kicking Floriduh arse!


I swear, you guys are just like the black knight. You get your cans handed to you and you still think you are the victor! :r


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Dakotan said:


> Wow. Florida is returning fire? I thought you all were just going to keep on hurling insults ... nice!!! Go get 'em troop!
> 
> Alex, very nice hits you've had recently. Are you digging in for war against NY and CA now too?  I think the question is how many fronts can FL engage?


----------



## Mbraud4

LJ'sVic said:


> Do what you do best Ron, Just make sure you adjust the inventory when you're done with your war!
> 
> Vic
> 
> P.S. Can I play too?


Sure you can play, the question is...do you really want to? bahah


----------



## Troop_lee

Mbraud4 said:


> Sure you can play, the question is...do you really want to? bahah


LSU may have bested us on the field, but this isn't football Its Cigars. You don't want any part of this!!


----------



## Mbraud4

You better take some good advice from my favorite Marine. Ron tell him to back off before he gets hurt  hehe


----------



## rack04

You know this started out IN vs TX, now it's FL vs TX, FL vs IN, FL vs LA, FL vs NY, and FL vs CA. Looks like everyone is still trying to measure up to TX. TX doesn't pick fights, we finish them. :fu :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

Mbraud4 said:


> You better take some good advice from my favorite Marine. Ron tell him to back off before he gets hurt  hehe


Big talk!


----------



## The Dakotan

jmcrawf1 said:


>


Does Louisiana want to go Hoosier huntin'? Come and get it ...


----------



## Old Sailor

rack04 said:


> You know this started out IN vs TX, now it's FL vs TX, FL vs IN, FL vs LA, FL vs NY, and FL vs CA. Looks like everyone is still trying to measure up to TX. TX doesn't pick fights, we finish them. :fu :tu


REALLY NOW......I hear those voices again:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Mbraud4 said:


> You better take some good advice from my favorite Marine. Ron tell him to back off before he gets hurt  hehe


now why would he do that?


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> You know this started out IN vs TX, now it's FL vs TX, FL vs IN, FL vs LA, FL vs NY, and FL vs CA. Looks like everyone is still trying to measure up to TX. TX doesn't pick fights, we finish them. :fu :tu





rack04 said:


> Leave me out of it. :chk


looks to me like you quit..............there for you are finished


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> looks to me like you quit..............there for you are finished


I said leave me out because I'm still preparing for a finish. :cb


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> I said leave me out because I'm still preparing for a finish. :cb


There really is no way for you to prepare for the finish you are about to get...........

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> There really is no way for you to prepare for the finish you are about to get...........
> 
> Ron


Ah hell. What did I do this time. :hn


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Ah hell. What did I do this time. :hn


Just because!!!!!!! Does anyone really need a reason???????

Ron


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> I said leave me out because I'm still preparing for a finish. :cb


Finish?? Are you exiting..... stage left?? :chk


----------



## gocowboys

No one ever needs a reason in this thread. Just more devastation.


----------



## Papichulo

I am in VA watching the volly...


----------



## Troop_lee

I hope everyone In Texas checks there mail today!


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> I hope everyone In Texas checks there mail today!


Stealth bombs! :mn


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Stealth bombs! :mn


I wouldn't say stealth, post #1513 says it all! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

Finally got the camera fixed...for now anyways. Here is the lighter and holder Wayne sent me last week. Unfortunately all but 1 of the cigars have been put to the torch. Thanks again for the lighter and cigars wayne....loving the lighter


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> Finally got the camera fixed...for now anyways. Here is the lighter and holder Wayne sent me last week. Unfortunately all but 1 of the cigars have been put to the torch. Thanks again for the lighter and cigars wayne....loving the lighter


Very nice!! :tu I am impressed.


----------



## rack04

Got a pretty good hit from Troop today. Good thing I haven't mailed his MAW yet. :tu Thanks.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Got a pretty good hit from Troop today. Good thing I haven't mailed his MAW yet. :tu Thanks.


Nice smokes and I like the Gator touch.:chk


----------



## txmatt

Papichulo said:


> Nice smokes and I like the Gator touch.:chk


Why do all of those cigars have handicapped symbols on them?


----------



## gocowboys

txmatt said:


> Why do all of those cigars have handicapped symbols on them?


That was funny!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

txmatt said:


> Why do all of those cigars have handicapped symbols on them?


:tpd::tpd:


reggiebuckeye said:


> That was funny!!!


That was funny!

Great hits going on in here!


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> Finally got the camera fixed...for now anyways. Here is the lighter and holder Wayne sent me last week. Unfortunately all but 1 of the cigars have been put to the torch. Thanks again for the lighter and cigars wayne....loving the lighter


VERY IMPRESSIVE Wayne!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## wayner123

Glad you are liking the lighter Kenny.

Seems txdyna65 is not going down! I got hit again!!










I am going to have to really think of something unique and destructive to get you to go to sleep! Too bad MTV isn't up and running. Seems the T is doing ok, but the M must be down for the count after Troop and I got a hold of him. Maybe in the future V will fall by wayside as well. LOL

Thanks again for the great smokes!! The pipe smoke I had to double bag because the all spice/cinnamon was too powerful.


----------



## txdyna65

Hey at least you got this one without having half the neighbors investigated :r


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Glad you are liking the lighter Kenny.
> 
> Seems txdyna65 is not going down! I got hit again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to really think of something unique and destructive to get you to go to sleep! Too bad MTV isn't up and running. Seems the T is doing ok, but the M must be down for the count after Troop and I got a hold of him. Maybe in the future V will fall by wayside as well. LOL
> 
> Thanks again for the great smokes!! The pipe smoke I had to double bag because the all spice/cinnamon was too powerful.


Nice hit Kenny!!

Wayne, I think that your right we are going to have to come up with something really good to bury this great BOTL!!


----------



## snkbyt

nice hits guys :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> Does Louisiana want to go Hoosier huntin'? Come and get it ...


Hoosier hunting...........that sounds like fun, maybe we all should open season on the hoosiers?


----------



## rack04

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hoosier hunting...........that sounds like fun, maybe we all should open season on the hoosiers?


It has been open season on hoosiers for the last few weeks and Texas has a full bag.


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hoosier hunting...........that sounds like fun, maybe we all should open season on the hoosiers?


Does Michigan want to play too? Or is this big talk an attempt to compensate for your football season? :r


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> You know this started out IN vs TX, now it's FL vs TX, FL vs IN, FL vs LA, FL vs NY, and FL vs CA. Looks like everyone is still trying to measure up to TX. TX doesn't pick fights, we finish them. :fu :tu


"There's only 2 things in TX....................":gn


----------



## Papichulo

stig said:


> "There's only 2 things in TX....................":gn


You are right. There are BOTLs and the beautiful women from the rest of the USA that move here (TX) for real men


----------



## stig

Papichulo said:


> You are right. There are BOTLs and the beautiful women from the rest of the USA that move here (TX) for real men


Is that what they're callin' em' now?


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> Is that what they're callin' em' now?


:r That is funny!!


----------



## Troop_lee




----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


>


Are we posting pictures of ourselves now? :r


----------



## field

rack04 said:


> It has been open season on hoosiers for the last few weeks and Texas has a full bag.


Last I checked, there are still quite a few of us thriving! you may want to have that "full bag" looked at! Sounds Painful!! :r


----------



## stig

Troop_lee said:


>


And this means what exactly?


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> :r That is funny!!


I calls 'em as I seems 'em.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> Are we posting pictures of ourselves now? :r


Yes, yes we are. I look just like that bastage from Full Metal Jacket



stig said:


> And this means what exactly?


Nothing, nothing at all. I was adding the pic you forgot to add with your "only 2 things in Tx" comment.

Are you Trying to get on our Radar?? If you want open season on Hoosiers, seasons been open no bag limit. Its Open on Longhorns too, if you think you can hunt that big. But remember, Gators are Dangerous to hunt.


----------



## The Dakotan

field said:


> Last I checked, there are still quite a few of us thriving! you may want to have that "full bag" looked at! Sounds Painful!! :r


:r:r:r:r



Troop_lee said:


> Are you Trying to get on our Radar?? If you want open season on Hoosiers, seasons been open no bag limit. Its Open on Longhorns too, if you think you can hunt that big. But remember, Gators are Dangerous to hunt.


I really think the Michigan boys are just feeling bad about themseles. When was the last time a I-A "powerhouse" got beat by a I-AA school? I'd want to take out my frustration on others if i were them.  They can't handle it ...


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> I really think the Michigan boys are just feeling bad about themseles. When was the last time a I-A "powerhouse" got beat by a I-AA school? I'd want to take out my frustration on others if i were them.  They can't handle it ...


:tpd:


----------



## stig

Troop_lee said:


> Yes, yes we are. I look just like that bastage from Full Metal Jacket
> 
> Nothing, nothing at all. I was adding the pic you forgot to add with your "only 2 things in Tx" comment.
> 
> *Nice try, wrong movie though.*
> 
> Are you Trying to get on our Radar?? If you want open season on Hoosiers, seasons been open no bag limit. Its Open on Longhorns too, if you think you can hunt that big. But remember, Gators are Dangerous to hunt.


Ain't a Gator or a Longhorn. Besides, you would have to find me first. And before you go begging to the keeper of the rolodex I'll tell you that she don't have my address either. Moved and never updated. If I so choose I could fire from a hidden bunker for months and you would never find me. :ss Gator tastes just as good as those little cows on the grill!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> Ain't a Gator or a Longhorn. Besides, you would have to find me first. And before you go begging to the keeper of the rolodex I'll tell you that she don't have my address either. Moved and never updated. If I so choose I could fire from a hidden bunker for months and you would never find me. :ss *Gator tastes just as good as those little cows on the grill*!!!


:BS:BS:BS

Gator tastes like :chk:chk:chk

:r:r:r

BUT WE'RE NOT!!


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> Ain't a Gator or a Longhorn. Besides, you would have to find me first. And before you go begging to the keeper of the rolodex I'll tell you that she don't have my address either. Moved and never updated. If I so choose I could fire from a hidden bunker for months and you would never find me. :ss Gator tastes just as good as those little cows on the grill!!!


I thought you were funny before, but this is hilarious!! You hurt Florida?? HAHAHAHAHA. :r

Stop it, my sides are literally hurting.


----------



## stig

A lot of big talk in this thread. Wait, I smell something. :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> A lot of big talk in this thread. Wait, I smell something. :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


You must be smelling what is filling the room you are in.


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> You must be smelling what is filling the room you are in.


No, the room I'm in smells like a PLPC.

And my grill smells Like Gator.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> No, the room I'm in smells like a PLPC.
> 
> And my grill smells Like Gator.


Big talk coming from a guy who is too scared to give out his location.


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> Big talk coming from a guy who is too scared to give out his location.


Who said I was scared? I didn't. However, tacticaly it is a smart idea to keep your location a secret as long as possible in order to inflict as much damage as possible and dissorient the one's opponent. Maybe you should stick with hitting FLA.


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> But remember, Gators are Dangerous to hunt.


No their not! Even little kids do it.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> Who said I was scared? I didn't. However, tacticaly it is a smart idea to keep your location a secret as long as possible in order to inflict as much damage as possible and dissorient the one's opponent. Maybe you should stick with hitting FLA.


HUH?? I am in Florida.

Tactically smart? Keep telling yourself that.

I call it being scared of :mn


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> No their not! Even little kids do it.


:r:r *I just snarfed SOBE out my nose you bastage!!!*


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Ain't a Gator or a Longhorn. Besides, you would have to find me first. And before you go begging to the keeper of the rolodex I'll tell you that she don't have my address either. Moved and never updated. If I so choose I could fire from a hidden bunker for months and you would never find me. :ss Gator tastes just as good as those little cows on the grill!!!


This is a good start. I'm pretty sure those who attend your herf can be bribed.



> From City Hall in Philly it is 194.06 miles to my house. 3 hours 38 minutes. However if you drive like you live in the northeast you could probably knock an hour off the drive time.


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> No their not! Even little kids do it.


Well that's how we roll here in FL. Even the kids are more fearless than the best Texan.


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> HUH?? I am in Florida.
> 
> Tactically smart? Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> I call it being scared of :mn


Wayne, Connecticut isn't that big of a state. I'm sure we can find him. Hell I have agents up that way.


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> HUH?? I am in Florida.
> 
> *I know, should make it easier for you to find your target*
> 
> Tactically smart? Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> I call it being scared of :mn


Yeah, I'm just quaking in my KEDS right now.


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Well that's how we roll here in FL. Even the kids are more fearless than the best Texan.


Actually this is out of Louisiana.

http://www.rodnreel.com/marshland/alligator_hunting.htm


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> Actually this is out of Louisiana.
> 
> http://www.rodnreel.com/marshland/alligator_hunting.htmhttp://www.rodnreel.com/marshland/alligator_hunting.htm


Well then there you go, LA boys are stronger than the best Texan too. :r


----------



## stig

I guess you don't need shoes when you hunt Gator. Are they attracted to the smell of feet? Does this help to capture them?


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> Does Michigan want to play too? Or is this big talk an attempt to compensate for your football season? :r


We'll have to see about that one.....only time will tell.

As for U of M...hmmmm 5-0 in the conference:tu
.
.
.
.
Indiana 2-4:hn
.
.
.
.
I wonder who will be going to a bowl game this year? hehe

Just be glad you guys don't have to play us this year.

Better stock up on snacks,o as you boys will be left at home watching us get a bowl game vacation trip. Do us a favor, and BBQ a few burgers for us.
:chk:chk

Jason


----------



## stig

ZYA_LTR said:


> We'll have to see about that one.....only time will tell.
> 
> As for U of M...hmmmm 5-0 in the conference:tu
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Indiana 2-4:hn
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I wonder who will be going to a bowl game this year? hehe
> 
> Just be glad you guys don't have to play us this year.
> 
> Better stock up on snacks,o as you boys will be left at home watching us get a bowl game vacation trip. Do us a favor, and BBQ a few burgers for us.
> :chk:chk
> 
> Jason


:r:r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> We'll have to see about that one.....only time will tell.
> 
> As for U of M...hmmmm 5-0 in the conference:tu
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Indiana 2-4:hn
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I wonder who will be going to a bowl game this year? hehe
> 
> Just be glad you guys don't have to play us this year.
> 
> Better stock up on snacks,o as you boys will be left at home watching us get a bowl game vacation trip. Do us a favor, and BBQ a few burgers for us.
> :chk:chk
> 
> Jason


Well you see, the "Leader" of the Indiana militia is an OSU Fan. So spouting the obvious fact that the Indiana football team is terrible does nothing to fan the flames.

So GO Michigan, Beat them Buckeyes!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Well you see, the "Leader" of the Indiana militia is an OSU Fan. So spouting the obvious fact that the Indiana football team is terrible does nothing to fan the flames.


Well than, i guess we will have to wait a few more weeks to once and for all silence them critics.

That, and see, even a true OSU fan knows to get out of ohio, so they at least have another team to fall back on after U of M stomps them down.

and even if they have gotten a few cheapies in the last few years, the stats still don't lie..........

Michigan leads the series all time 57-40-6. :chk:chk


----------



## stig

ooooo

BOTL #1 - "My team is gonna kick your teams A$$!!!"

BOTL #2 - "NO, MY team is gonna kick YOUR teams A$$!!!"

BOTL #3 - "NO, you're BOTH wrong, MY team is gonna kick BOTH your teams's A$$'!!!"

STIG - "They're too busy arguing amongst themselves. What did I do with thoselaunch codes?"


Go about your business.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> So GO Michigan, Beat them Buckeyes!!


Appreciate the support brother:w

I miss the warm weather in FL.
Hell, i lived in FL for 8 years, so i have a warm spot for the "The land of the elderly" "Gray hair capital of the world"


----------



## ZYA_LTR

stig said:


> ooooo
> 
> BOTL #1 - "My team is gonna kick your teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #2 - "NO, MY team is gonna kick YOUR teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #3 - "NO, you're BOTH wrong, MY team is gonna kick BOTH your teams's A$$'!!!"
> 
> STIG - "They're too busy arguing amongst themselves. What did I do with thoselaunch codes?"
> 
> Go about your business.


Here is a set of codes for you:

0703 8555 7490 2524 7283


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Appreciate the support brother:w
> 
> I miss the warm weather in FL.
> Hell, i lived in FL for 8 years, so i have a warm spot for the "The land of the elderly" "Gray hair capital of the world"


That may be true of anywhere South of Ocala, but North Florida is different all together.


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Here is a set of codes for you:
> 
> 0703 8555 7490 2524 7283


I wouldn't bother with stig. He seems content to poke his head out of his burrow only to slink back into the shadows of his damp abode. No real threat, more of a pest. :r


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Well you see, the "Leader" of the Indiana militia is an OSU Fan. So spouting the obvious fact that the Indiana football team is terrible does nothing to fan the flames.
> 
> So GO Michigan, Beat them Buckeyes!!


I was with you until the end. Hmmm, do you want to make me angry?  Yes, I am a Hoosier and Buckeye. IU stinks at football, obviously. :hn



ZYA_LTR said:


> Well than, i guess we will have to wait a few more weeks to once and for all silence them critics.
> 
> Michigan leads the series all time 57-40-6. :chk:chk


To your first statement, i say "HA HA HA HA." That was funny. The only critics that will be silenced are the ones that think Carr is a good coach. :r



stig said:


> ooooo
> 
> BOTL #1 - "My team is gonna kick your teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #2 - "NO, MY team is gonna kick YOUR teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #3 - "NO, you're BOTH wrong, MY team is gonna kick BOTH your teams's A$$'!!!"
> 
> STIG - "They're too busy arguing amongst themselves. What did I do with thoselaunch codes?"


that IS funny. :r



ZYA_LTR said:


> Here is a set of codes for you:
> 
> 0703 8555 7490 2524 7283


It looks like MI just entered the ring. I don't think they will survive.


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> ooooo
> 
> BOTL #1 - "My team is gonna kick your teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #2 - "NO, MY team is gonna kick YOUR teams A$$!!!"
> 
> BOTL #3 - "NO, you're BOTH wrong, MY team is gonna kick BOTH your teams's A$$'!!!"
> 
> STIG - "They're too busy arguing amongst themselves. What did I do with thoselaunch codes?"
> 
> Go about your business.


Branford is such a small place.......talking chit is cheap, but war is expensive

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...l=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=branford&2s=ct&2z=&r=f

so small I dout it even has a 711 never mind a B&M


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> I wouldn't bother with stig. He seems content to poke his head out of his burrow only to slink back into the shadows of his damp abode. No real threat, more of a pest. :r


Unfortunately for you I'm live in one of those states where we learned to pick out FLA on a map. It's that big left over part in the lower right hand corner that look like a flacid...............


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> Branford is such a small place.......talking chit is cheap, but war is expensive


I no longer reside in that town.:tu Nice try though from the man that never smiles.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> That may be true of anywhere South of Ocala, but North Florida is different all together.


Yeah, i lived 4 years in Jacksonville, and 4 years in Cocoa Beach. Entirely different world from east to west, and north to south. Military brat moved every 4 years when i was younger, and now, 30 years later, here i am again where i was born in MI.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> It looks like MI just entered the ring. I don't think they will survive.


Song playing------"I.....I will survive..........

Quote from Independence day...............................

*We* *will not go quietly into the night*!" *We will not* vanish without a fight!

.
.
.
Hail to the victors!


----------



## stig

Some pretty resiliant BOTL's in MI, be careful.


----------



## stig

ZYA_LTR said:


> Song playing------"I.....I will survive..........
> 
> Quote from Independence day...............................
> 
> *We* *will not go quietly into the night*!" *We will not* vanish without a fight!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Hail to the victors!


Got awful quiet in here, I think we scared them off.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> Got awful quiet in here, I think we scared them off.


Not really, I am just trying to get out from under all the :BS you have been talking. It's getting really deep!!


----------



## stig

:tg


wayner123 said:


> Not really, I am just trying to get out from under all the :BS you have been talking. It's getting really deep!!


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> Not really, I am just trying to get out from under all the :BS you have been talking. It's getting really deep!!


:tpd: :BS
:BS :BS (BS over BS)


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Bombing and interstate rivalries(Friendly of course) aside, this is the most entertaining forum i am a member of, and one of the nicest bunch of guys that i have encountered in awhile.

Niceties done......

The hoosier state's got one coming, as does OSU.:mn:mn


----------



## stig

TX and FLA beware.


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Bombing and interstate rivalries(Friendly of course) aside, this is the most entertaining forum i am a member of, and one of the nicest bunch of guys that i have encountered in awhile.
> 
> Niceties done......
> 
> The hoosier state's got one coming, as does OSU.:mn:mn


I agree with you about CS being a great bunch of B/SOTL. An amazing place.

As for your post-niceties comment ... We've seen a lot of other states come in here and act all big and bad. So, pardon me if your comment only makes me . Action is the only thing that matters ... :r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> I agree with you about CS being a great bunch of B/SOTL. An amazing place.
> 
> As for your post-niceties comment ... We've seen a lot of other states come in here and act all big and bad. So, pardon me if your comment only makes me . Action is the only thing that matters ... :r


Have no fear BOTL the action cometh, i'm just a newb, so i'm still in training, but i sent out a warning shot today that should make/ruin someones weekend.o Just waiting now.o:ss


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> TX and FLA beware.


give it your best shot kid..................CT has nothing to offer...just a fly speck as States go...........................I hear they had the whole state done in AstroTurf so that the grounds keeper can retire


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> give it your best shot kid..................CT has nothing to offer...just a fly speck as States go...........................I hear they had the whole state done in AstroTurf so that the grounds keeper can retire


I must once again reiterate post #1603.

You leave our grounds keeper out of this or I'll come down there and saw right across the state line and push you on a collision corse with the Conch republic.


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> give it your best shot kid..................CT has nothing to offer...just a fly speck as States go...........................I


:tpd:

Your empty threats to FL do nothing stig. And before you make the flacid comment.. yet again... you may want to look at your wuss of a State animal. I would pick on the state size, but snkbyt covered that.


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Have no fear BOTL the action cometh, i'm just a newb, so i'm still in training, but i sent out a warning shot today that should make/ruin someones weekend.o Just waiting now.o:ss


playing the game is half the fun ... the other half is giving other B/SOTL smokes that you enjoy! :ss I look forward to beating you as severely as my buckeyes have beaten scUM the past few years. :chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> playing the game is half the fun ... the other half is giving other B/SOTL smokes that you enjoy! :ss I look forward to beating you as severely as my buckeyes have beaten scUM the past few years. :chk


I have really enjoyed myself so far in the boards, and unfortunately have very limited experience with stogies, so my trade/PIF, and now Bomb selection is just as much based off my limited experience, as it is the reccomendations of fellow BOTL's and seeing what is popular and affordable.

Good luck brother!:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> I have really enjoyed myself so far in the boards, and unfortunately have very limited experience with stogies, so my trade/PIF, and now Bomb selection is just as much based off my limited experience, as it is the reccomendations of fellow BOTL's and seeing what is popular and affordable.
> 
> Good luck brother!:tu


You'll learn fast. :r In situations like this you send what you know and what you are able ... but you will lose. you know that right? :r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

At the very least, i can put up enough fight, and distract your attention for a more experienced brother to come along and whack you one.:cb

Then i get an assist.:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

rack04 said:


> Actually this is out of Louisiana.
> 
> http://www.rodnreel.com/marshland/alligator_hunting.htmhttp://www.rodnreel.com/marshland/alligator_hunting.htm


:chk


----------



## stig

You brought this on all by your self.

BOO!!!

Amatures take one shot at a time. I prefer mass destruction.

*0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
0103 8555 7492 5298 5091*
That's what you get for making fun of our state animal.

:gn:gn:gn:gn from CT.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Like i said, i make a little distraction, and one of the more seasoned BOTL comes through with a motherload.


Take em down, and don't take no crap..


Bombs Away!


----------



## stig

It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye and a few fingers and a mailbox and part of their living room and part of their front porch and a couple of front steps and piss off the mailman and the wife. Well you get it now I'm sure.


----------



## Papichulo

This is not FL and IN. This is all out Armegedon.


----------



## stig

Papichulo said:


> This is not FL and IN. This is all out Armegedon.


I hope I didn't miss anyone.

CT, while small in size compared to other states (with the exception of RI & DL), is the home of some well organized BOTL's. So while everyone else was busy moanin' and groanin' about how great TX and FL are, I was taking down names and addresses and putting the finishing touches on some rockets unlike anything that CS has ever seen before. I am sure that you will copy my work and pass it on to many others but that's OK, because immitation is the sincerist form of flattery. We are small, yes, our state animal is a *Sperm Whale*, can't deny it, we are also mighty. There is a part of CT near me, a state park called Sleeping Giant, he's awake now and he's about to lay down some damage.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> I hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> CT, while small in size compared to other states (with the exception of RI & DL), is the home of some well organized BOTL's. So while everyone else was busy moanin' and groanin' about how great TX and FL are, *I was taking down names and addresses and putting the finishing touches on some rockets unlike anything that CS has ever seen before.* I am sure that you will copy my work and pass it on to many others but that's OK, because immitation is the sincerist form of flattery. We are small, yes, our state animal is a *Sperm Whale*, can't deny it, we are also mighty. There is a part of CT near me, a state park called Sleeping Giant, he's awake now and he's about to lay down some damage.


You're right. I don't believe CS has ever seen someone label a 1 cigar package as a bomb. But good for you for trying. :r

Meanwhile, I'll be over here destroying TX. At least they couldn't drive across the state on a bike in one day!!


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> You're right. I don't believe CS has ever seen someone label a 1 cigar package as a bomb. But good for you for trying. :r
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be over here destroying TX. At least they couldn't drive across the state on a bike in one day!!


May 1000 beatle infested peach White Owls infest your best pair of A$$LESS chaps MR. Moss Dr.


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> I hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> CT, while small in size compared to other states (with the exception of RI & DL), is the home of some well organized BOTL's. So while everyone else was busy moanin' and groanin' about how great TX and FL are, I was taking down names and addresses and putting the finishing touches on some rockets unlike anything that CS has ever seen before. I am sure that you will copy my work and pass it on to many others but that's OK, because immitation is the sincerist form of flattery. We are small, yes, our state animal is a *Sperm Whale*, can't deny it, we are also mighty. There is a part of CT near me, a state park called Sleeping Giant, he's awake now and he's about to lay down some damage.


"O, right before your eyes, hear the laughter from the skies. 
And he laughs until he cries, then he dies, then he dies." :tu


----------



## stig

There is a reason the South didn't rise again. To much talk and nothing to back it up.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> May 1000 beatle infested peach White Owls infest your best pair of A$$LESS chaps MR. Moss Dr.


How'd you know about the chaps?? Has Troop been talking again?

Anyways, better chaps than some silly dress. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> You're right. I don't believe CS has ever seen someone label a 1 cigar package as a bomb. But good for you for trying. :r


That is funny!



stig said:


> May 1000 beatle infested peach White Owls infest your best pair of A$$LESS chaps MR. Moss Dr.


That is even funnier!



stig said:


> There is a reason the South didn't rise again. To much talk and nothing to back it up.


er ... umm ... I don't think you want to talk like this. Have you seen what the FL crew can do and, more recently, what Brent has done? I used to talk like you, then realized I want to live.


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> How'd you know about the chaps?? Has Troop been talking again?
> 
> Anyways, better chaps than some silly dress. :tu


Thats big talk comming from the Pet Psychic.


----------



## stig

The Dakotan said:


> That is funny!
> 
> That is even funnier!
> 
> er ... umm ... I don't think you want to talk like this. Have you seen what the FL crew can do and, more recently, what Brent has done? I used to talk like you, then realized I want to live.


I have addresses on the entire FLA crew, and I'm not afraid to take them all on at the same time. I know where they are, where they HERF, when they HERF etc.... It's amazing what one well placed shot in the middle of the group will do for crushing morale and big talk.


----------



## The Dakotan

stig said:


> I have addresses on the entire FLA crew, and I'm not afraid to take them all on at the same time. I know where they are, where they HERF, when they HERF etc.... It's amazing what one well placed shot in the middle of the group will do for crushing morale and big talk.


ooooooooo

Where is the "Map 'O Destruction" when you need it?


----------



## stig

Might as well take out TX too while I'm at it.


----------



## txdyna65

Tsk Tsk ya kilt wearing Sperm Whale worshiper 

The only reason the South doesnt rise again is cause the North would fall apart without us 

Damn I miss a few days and it turns into a nationwide war.

Just razzing ya Matt, good to see ya get in the war. At least your state animal isnt a crawfish.....seems they are always backing away from everything :r


----------



## stig

txdyna65 said:


> Tsk Tsk ya kilt wearing Sperm Whale worshiper
> 
> The only reason the South doesnt rise again is cause the North would fall apart without us
> 
> Damn I miss a few days and it turns into a nationwide war.
> 
> Just razzing ya Matt, good to see ya get in the war. At least your state animal isnt a crawfish.....seems they are always backing away from everything :r


Good to see you. Crawfish? Really? :r


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> I have addresses on the entire FLA crew, and I'm not afraid to take them all on at the same time. I know where they are, where they HERF, when they HERF etc.... It's amazing what one well placed shot in the middle of the group will do for crushing morale and big talk.


we (the CFLC) may talk it....................but we most undeniably walk it

if you feel froggy then jump..........but I seem to recall a CS member from OK that thought he'd take on FL only to end up committing suicide :hn


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> we (the CFLC) may talk it....................but we most undeniably walk it
> 
> if you feel froggy then jump..........but I seem to recall a CS member from OK that thought he'd take on FL only to end up committing suicide :hn


And just when I thought Mr. Smiley wasn't going to show up for the party. Better watch it now your name could very easily be added to an already large list

0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
0103 8555 7492 5298 5091


----------



## wayner123

If you ask me, I think TX is enjoying other states joining in against FL. Texas got their butts handed to them and they need all the support they can get.


----------



## stig

wayner123 said:


> If you ask me, I think TX is enjoying other states joining in against FL. Texas got their butts handed to them and they need all the support they can get.


I don't recall saying that FLA. _WASN'T_ a target.


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> And just when I thought Mr. Smiley wasn't going to show up for the party. Better watch it now your name could very easily be added to an already large list
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
> 0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
> 0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
> 0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
> 0103 8555 7492 5298 5091


----------



## Ron1YY

stig said:


> *I have addresses on the entire FLA crew, and I'm not afraid to take them all on at the same time.* I know where they are, where they HERF, when they HERF etc.... It's amazing what one well placed shot in the middle of the group will do for crushing morale and big talk.


Big talk from a guy wearing a skirt!!!! :r :r

Forget the rest of the crew, No back up or any others jumping in. Let's go head to head, one on one and see who is left standing :ss :tu

Ron

Gone for a couple days and see what I missed!!!!


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> You brought this on all by your self.
> 
> BOO!!!
> 
> Amatures take one shot at a time. I prefer mass destruction.
> 
> *0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
> 0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
> 0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
> 0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
> 0103 8555 7492 5298 5091*
> That's what you get for making fun of our state animal.
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn from CT.


WoW, that looks Impressive. That was yesterday on page 109, post #1624.

I thought, this could get interesting.

*Then I saw this Today page 110 post #1642. *



stig said:


> And just when I thought Mr. Smiley wasn't going to show up for the party. Better watch it now your name could very easily be added to an already large list
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
> 0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
> 0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
> 0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
> 0103 8555 7492 5298 5091


So I thought, the sperm whale might just have something. Then I say those numbers look familiar, so I check page 109. Why post the same DC's twice???? I didn't miss them the 1st time. So i put the DC's in the USPS tracker and It Says



USPS.com said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
> 
> There is no record of this item.


For all of them, if you got the DC's yesterday, shouldn't they be in the system?? I know mine always are.

:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## Troop_lee

And, do they still deliver mail by horseback in Texas, because one more should have landed two days ago.?


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> For all of them, if you got the DC's yesterday, shouldn't they be in the system?? I know mine always are.
> 
> :BS:BS:BS:BS


OH SNAP!!!


----------



## rack04

Alright peanut gallery I have stig's address. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Ron1YY

PM Sent


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Funny how Texas and Florida will work together when the need rises!


----------



## LJ'sVic

Man, this is a great thread! Long read but worht every minute. Some real funny stuff here and someawesome bombs going around.


Vic


----------



## Papichulo

stig said:


> And just when I thought Mr. Smiley wasn't going to show up for the party. Better watch it now your name could very easily be added to an already large list
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 4249 9331
> 0103 8555 7492 2152 7819
> 0103 8555 7492 6347 0852
> 0103 8555 7492 3201 3578
> 0103 8555 7492 5298 5091


I have an insider working the Post Office and one of those packages is 30lbs. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> I have an insider working the Post Office and one of those packages is 30lbs. :chk


My inside guy told me it was headed to San Antonio!!!!! :tu :mn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> My inside guy told me it was headed to San Antonio!!!!! :tu :mn
> 
> Ron


My inside told me to FL:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

txdyna65 said:


> Tsk Tsk ya kilt wearing Sperm Whale worshiper
> 
> The only reason the South doesnt rise again is cause the North would fall apart without us
> 
> Damn I miss a few days and it turns into a nationwide war.
> 
> Just razzing ya Matt, good to see ya get in the war. At least your state animal isnt a crawfish.....seems they are always backing away from everything :r


Oh just you wait Mr. Davis. Bombs are still en route to their target. Big talk like that is likely to get one's package I owe him "padded." You know what im talkin about


----------



## Ron1YY

Don't know about you, But I'm going to set a plan in motion tomorrow. Kind of like............Ah the hell with talking, You'll see



Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Don't know about you, But I'm going to set a plan in motion tomorrow. Kind of like............Ah the hell with talking, You'll see
> 
> Ron


Ron, I may be your Biatch for the moment, because you beat the livin piss out of me! I do give you props on that. Oh yeah, Snake too! If I had the time I would like to score this and the IN/TX bomb threads and really see where we stand. There have been awesome bombs across the board; however, where is Ji when we need him. I challenge someone to start a complete tally. Cheers, Ron's Biatch!


----------



## LJ'sVic

Papichulo said:


> Ron, I may be your Biatch for the moment, because you beat the livin piss out of me! I do give you props on that. Oh yeah, Snake too! If I had the time I would like to score this and the IN/TX bomb threads and really see where we stand. There have been awesome bombs across the board; however, where is Ji when we need him. I challenge someone to start a complete tally. Cheers, Ron's Biatch!


You might be his Biotch for now, but I bet his A$$ is still sore from the spanking you gave him!!!!! He has the Chiefs guarding the Register, bookending his Favorite chair!!!!!

Vic


----------



## Papichulo

LJ'sVic said:


> You might be his Biotch for now, but I bet his A$$ is still sore from the spanking you gave him!!!!! He has the Chiefs guarding the Register, bookending his Favorite chair!!!!!
> 
> Vic


Vic, like I said before I wanted to take out the big guy first and did not expect or think he would retaliate as he did. I might be the biatch, but he is the bastage:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

LJ'sVic said:


> You might be his Biotch for now, but I bet his A$$ is still sore from the spanking you gave him!!!!! He has the Chiefs guarding the Register, bookending his Favorite chair!!!!!
> 
> Vic


:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

LJ'sVic said:


> You might be his Biotch for now, but I bet his A$$ is still sore from the spanking you gave him!!!!! He has the Chiefs guarding the Register, bookending his Favorite chair!!!!!
> 
> Vic


Hey Man, what's up with that!!!!! :r :r :r At least I don't need the donut pillow anymore :r :r

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Trooper landed a missle on my mailbox today, Im not home to see it, and thankfully for him my wife wasnt home when it went off :r very nice selection Trooper, thanks a bunch bro 



Interesting labels by the way lol


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> Trooper landed a missle on my mailbox today, Im not home to see it, and thankfully for him my wife wasnt home when it went off :r very nice selection Trooper, thanks a bunch bro
> 
> Interesting labels by the way lol


Nice hit and I like the bands since my nephew is a Gator Wide Receiver:tu


----------



## stig

oooooooooo


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> Nice hit and I like the bands since my nephew is a Gator Wide Receiver:tu


Brent, who is your nephew, PM me if you don't want to post it.

Kenny glad to see that the bomb landed. I sent it the same day as the one to Rack. I was wondering why it took longer to get to you.

I sincerely hope that you enjoy them. :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

stig said:


> oooooooooo


Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!!

Meriden

Ron


----------



## txdyna65

Troop_lee said:


> Brent, who is your nephew, PM me if you don't want to post it.
> 
> Kenny glad to see that the bomb landed. I sent it the same day as the one to Rack. I was wondering why it took longer to get to you.
> 
> I sincerely hope that you enjoy them. :ss


I live in the sticks Trooper, sometimes their Pony is tired and it takes me a couple extra days to get packages :r

All good sticks, I know I'll enjoy them :ss


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> oooooooooo


Is that some kind of *Morse *code that they do in *Meriden*


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> Is that some kind of *Morse *code that they do in *Meriden*


Probably!!!!:r

Some people have to learn the hard way :gn

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> Probably!!!!:r
> 
> Some people have to learn the hard way :gn
> 
> Ron


Some people never learn!


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> Some people never learn!


AMEN brother


----------



## stig

Papichulo said:


> I have an insider working the Post Office and one of those packages is *30lbs*. :chk


----------



## stig

Ron1YY said:


> Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> Meriden
> 
> Ron


What is Meriden?


----------



## Ron1YY

stig said:


>


Are you worried or something :ss :ss :ss

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Are you worried or something :ss :ss :ss
> 
> Ron


I would guess so. Since now we know where he hides. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hoosier hunting...........that sounds like fun, maybe we all should open season on the hoosiers?





The Dakotan said:


> Does Michigan want to play too? Or is this big talk an attempt to compensate for your football season? :r





ZYA_LTR said:


> Here is a set of codes for you:
> 
> 0703 8555 7490 2524 7283


ZYA_LTR's bomb has landed. Michigan has entered the war. I guess you could say that this unprovoked attack has put me back into all this ... I only like to surrender on my own terms ... after I've knocked someone around before they get a chance to return fire. :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116860


----------



## Troop_lee

ok, so now its IN vs. TX vs. FL. vs. MI vs. CT


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> ZYA_LTR's bomb has landed. Michigan has entered the war. I guess you could say that this unprovoked attack has put me back into all this ... I only like to surrender on my own terms ... after I've knocked someone around before they get a chance to return fire. :r
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116860


That's a nice hit you took there Jeff!!!!! Your not going to just let that stand unanswered, are you??? :ss :mn

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> That's a nice hit you took there Jeff!!!!! Your not going to just let that stand unanswered, are you??? :ss :mn
> 
> Ron


of course not!! Jason is in some serious trouble, sneaking up on me like that. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> ok, so now its IN vs. TX vs. FL. vs. MI vs. CT


This is getting too confusing for this Marine.....Why don't we just consider it Armaggedon and go at EVERYONE!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> This is getting too confusing for this Marine.....Why don't we just consider it Armaggedon and go at EVERYONE!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That's exactly what YOU'RE doing.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> of course not!! Jason is in some serious trouble, sneaking up on me like that. :chk


THAT'S what I'm talking about!!!!!!! Never Quit!!!! Never Surrender!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> ok, so now its IN vs. TX vs. FL. vs. *MI *vs. CT


Yall dont want that:cb



Ron1YY said:


> This is getting too confusing for this Marine.....Why don't we just consider it Armaggedon and *go at EVERYONE!!!!!!*
> 
> Ron


be very careful



Ron1YY said:


> THAT'S what I'm talking about!!!!!!! *Never Quit!!!! Never Surrender!!!!!*
> 
> Ron


Sounds like me.:gn:bx:tg


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Yall dont want that*:cb
> 
> be very careful
> 
> Sounds like me.:gn:bx:tg


And why not??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> And why not??


IF your have to ask why then I know u dont want to go there.:chk:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn:mn(dont make me have a herf and tell on youo)


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> This is getting too confusing for this Marine.....Why don't we just consider it Armaggedon and go at EVERYONE!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


OK sounds good to me!!

Time to compile a new list of targets, Wayne now you have to come up to the beach we have to make plans!


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> IF your have to ask why then I know u dont want to go there.:chk:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn:mn(dont make me have a herf and tell on youo)


But I do. I do want to go there. The "Great" state of Texas didn't take me down. Indiana, was merely a fly to be swatted. Do you think that southern Canada er.... bitchigan can bring enough to take FL out.

I doubt it!


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> But I do. I do want to go there. The "Great" state of Texas didn't take me down. Indiana, was merely a fly to be swatted. Do you thing that southern Canada er.... bitchigan can bring enough to take FL out.
> 
> I doubt it!


Actually, to kill a fly don't you need to swat first? I don't believe you've done that yet ... talked about it yes ... swatted, no. :r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> Actually, to kill a fly don't you need to swat first? I don't believe you've done that yet ... talked about it yes ... swatted, no. :r:r:r


Maybe not, but my Florida brothers and I have hit you guys (I believe one of your team is officially Ron & Alex's Biotch) and you said that you were done except for hitting reggie. So in a sense you were swatted away.


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Maybe not, but my Florida brothers and I have hit you guys (I believe one of your team is officially Ron & Alex's Biotch) and you said that you were done except for hitting reggie. So in a sense you were swatted away.


I'm not done with either state just yet:ss Just regrouping.......

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> But I do. I dont want to go there.(im scared of detroit) The "Great" state of Texas didn't take me down.(i dont believe that) Indiana, was merely a fly to be swatted.(im about2woop that azz as well) Do you thing that southern Canada er.... bitchigan can bring enough to take FL out. (wait until old sailor reads that)
> 
> I doubt it i can handle the detroit boys..!


Im glad u had nice things to say about us.

:r:r:r:ru funny but u will respect me and my crew. PM sent to OldSailor and his crew and a few a my homies in the jungle.
Surveillance operation in affect.


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> Maybe not, but my Florida brothers and I have hit you guys (I believe one of your team is officially Ron & Alex's Biotch) and you said that you were done except for hitting reggie. So in a sense you were swatted away.


Yes, Trent got manhandled by the dynamic duo of Ron and Alex. I said I was done after I sent out the last round. Yes, I said that. However, in order to claim victory don't you need to respond? Or are you just going to take my beating? :chk:chk

I thought FL only accepted unconditional surrender? Are you just going to let me kick your a$$ and watch me walk away? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im glad u had nice things to say about us.
> 
> :r:r:r:ru funny but u will respect me and my crew. PM sent to OldSailor and his crew and a few a my homies in the jungle.
> Surveillance operation in affect.


:r:r:r Your very Funny. :BS:BS:BS

Do all the Surveillance you want. :chk:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> Yes, Trent got manhandled by the dynamic duo of Ron and Alex. I said I was done after I sent out the last round. Yes, I said that. However, in order to claim victory don't you need to respond? Or are you just going to take my beating? :chk:chk
> 
> I thought FL only accepted unconditional surrender? Are you just going to let me kick your a$$ and watch me walk away? hahahahahahahaha


I never said that I was finished, and you didn't kick my a$$.


----------



## The Dakotan

Troop_lee said:


> I never said that I was finished, and you didn't kick my a$$.


That's true ... a fly doesn't kick a$$es, we sting em!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> :r:r:r Your very Funny. :BS:BS:BS
> 
> *Do all the Surveillance you want*. :chk:chk


Oh i will..


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh i will..


oooh Scary! :BS

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Your very Funny. :BS:BS:BS
> 
> Do all the Surveillance you want. :chk:chk





Troop_lee said:


> oooh Scary! :BS
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


Im done posting and talking 2u4now, I have a ops plan to do:tg(oh that was very mature)


----------



## wayner123

OH wow! I take a little nap and all war breaks loose.

MI please go back to your shelters and wait out the winter. Florida can send bombs all year round. We aren't just a 8 month a year bastage. And you talk of beating FL, you must be going stir crazy.:r

Or did Appalachian State slap you guys into permanent coo coo land? :chk


----------



## Old Sailor

It will be done:mn:mn


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> It will be done:mn:mn


Yep, my point exactly. They are now speaking like they are prophets or something. Ok boys, settle down, stop eating crayons and take your medicine.

I feel sorry for them. They really think they are something. It's sad to see a once respected group of individuals go totally bonkers.


----------



## shaggy

we are protected by the geniva convention........canada is quiet but mighty

tread carefully young grasshoppers....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> OH wow! I take a little nap and all war breaks loose.
> 
> MI please go back to your shelters and wait out the winter. Florida can send bombs all year round. We aren't just a 8 month a year bastage. And you talk of beating FL, you must be going stir crazy.:r
> 
> Or did Appalachian State slap you guys into permanent coo coo land? :chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

Florida? Florida?

Pshhht.....

LOL


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


>


that must be a reflection of what you are doing. At least you could post some fake tracking numbers like stig.

Or maybe you could slip back to the shadows and let the real men continue the game.


----------



## snkbyt

LA crawfish have entered the WAR and have started something they'll regret..................Joel aka jmcrawf1 slapped me a 5er today.............all I have to so is "You called down the thunder, well now you've got it!"


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> that must be a reflection of what you are doing. At least you could post some fake tracking numbers like stig.
> 
> Or maybe you could slip back to the shadows and let the real men continue the game.


(that was funny:r)

:fu:fu:fu:fu:fu:fu:fu:fu:fu


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im glad u had nice things to say about us.
> 
> :r:r:r:ru funny but u will respect me and my crew. PM sent to OldSailor and his crew and a few a my homies in the jungle.
> Surveillance operation in affect.


whatever


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im done posting and talking 2u4now, I have a ops plan to do:tg(oh that was very mature)


good..................enough talkers in here already.......we don't need 1 from Detroit


Old Sailor said:


> It will be done:mn:mn


yeah...............after shore leave


----------



## Troop_lee

A short break for some guitar hero and everyone wakes back up. 

So those silly craw fish have decided to enter the fray? Great more targets!


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> A short break for some guitar hero and everyone wakes back up.
> 
> So those silly craw fish have decided to enter the fray? Great more targets!


got an addy for 1 crawfish if anyone needs it.................................:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> whatever
> 
> good..................enough talkers in here already.......we don't need 1 from Detroit
> 
> yeah...............after shore leave


:tg


----------



## stig

Ron1YY said:


> Are you worried or something :ss :ss :ss
> 
> Ron


Trying to figure out where the *30lbs.* came from.


----------



## Ron1YY

stig said:


> Trying to figure out where the *30lbs.* came from.


We do that now and again!!!! 30 pounders that is :tu

Ron


----------



## stig

Ron1YY said:


> We do that now and again!!!! 30 pounders that is :tu
> 
> Ron


Yeah, uh-huh.


----------



## jmcrawf1

snkbyt said:


> LA crawfish have entered the WAR and have started something they'll regret..................Joel aka jmcrawf1 slapped me a 5er today.............all I have to so is "You called down the thunder, well now you've got it!"


:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

jmcrawf1 said:


> :chk:chk


keep dancing Joel........................I'm just warming up


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> keep dancing Joel........................I'm just warming up


Hey Alex, Northeast or in the swamp???

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex, Northeast or in the swamp???
> 
> Ron


lets go swamp this time


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> lets go swamp this time


Ok, 1 or 2?

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, 1 or 2?
> 
> Ron


lets go slow to start......................................................................2


----------



## jmcrawf1

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, 1 or 2?
> 
> Ron





snkbyt said:


> lets go slow to start......................................................................2


:tg


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> lets go slow to start......................................................................2


So then that makes a total of 3

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Guys, I have to go. Guess what is on TNT at 11:00 EDT. Yeppers, TOMBSTONE!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Guys, I have to go. Guess what is on TNT at 11:00 EDT. Yeppers, TOMBSTONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yep. Hope it looks good on TNT HD. I'm recording it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hmmm... haven't looked at this thread in a while. Lot's of aggression... some hostility... smells good! :ss
Booker tells me he is planning a gator-tail buffet. Good times... :tu


----------



## wayner123

Anyone else notice Booker is trying to gather forces?? Kind of reminds me of...


----------



## shaggy

i see there is some action in the girly thread down here......plannin on what salon to get ur nails done at this week?


btw i notice alot of yappin comin from this thread but no takers to try their luck in canada to get ur coveted trophy-dor back from us wusses


----------



## gocowboys

shaggy said:


> i see there is some action in the girly thread down here......plannin on what salon to get ur nails done at this week?
> 
> btw i notice alot of yappin comin from this thread but no takers to try their luck in canada to get ur coveted trophy-dor back from us wusses


Mike seems a little hostile today. What got into you? Weather getting a little cold for you up in Canada? You need a hug. Go talk to Dave. On second thought, it will be ok.


----------



## stig

shaggy said:


> i see there is some action in the girly thread down here......plannin on what salon to get ur nails done at this week?
> 
> btw i notice alot of yappin comin from this thread but no takers to try their luck in canada to get ur coveted trophy-dor back from us wusses


Canucks don't frighten me either.


----------



## shaggy

stig said:


> Canucks don't frighten me either.


remeber the war or 1812........:r


----------



## stig

shaggy said:


> remeber the war or 1812........:r


Why would I remember that, I would have been a negative 160 years old. What's your point here? Do you really have to go back 160 years to find a Canadian accomplishment?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hmmm... haven't looked at this thread in a while. Lot's of aggression... some hostility... smells good! :ss
> *Booker tells me he is planning a gator-tail buffet.* Good times... :tu


:dr:dr:bx


wayner123 said:


> Anyone else notice Booker is trying to gather forces?? Kind of reminds me of...


Dont be mad cause I have friends in the jungle
We will spare Blueface (this time)



shaggy said:


> i see there is some action in the girly thread down here......plannin on what salon to get ur nails done at this week?
> 
> *btw i notice alot of yappin comin from this thread but no takers to try their luck in canada to get ur coveted trophy-dor back from us wusses*


there scared of ya..:chk


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :dr:dr:bx
> Dont be mad cause I have friends in the jungle
> We will spare Blueface (this time)
> 
> there scared of ya..:chk


Speaking of which, where is blueface.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Speaking of which, where is blueface.


still having PC problems


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Speaking of which, where is blueface.


HIdding, he heard the his boys was fugging with the wrong gorillas:SM:SM:SM



snkbyt said:


> still having girl problems


:r


----------



## shaggy

stig said:


> Why would I remember that, I would have been a negative 160 years old. What's your point here? Do you really have to go back 160 years to find a Canadian accomplishment?


just the most recent skirmish that u thought u were man enough for......you have kept your distance till now....we will just have to refresh ur history books :cb


----------



## wayner123

shaggy said:


> just the most recent skirmish that u thought u were man enough for......you have kept your distance till now....we will just have to refresh ur history books :cb


Canada please go back to your side of the border!! We aren't scared, we just know that Canadians like to do nothing more than talk and puff themselves up.

Here's a novel idea.... instead of talking all your :BS why not go ahead and send some bombs out? Seems at least TX got that part right. :r

Otherwise step back behind the line, and eat your popcorn (or is it maple syrup??)


----------



## stig

Lot's of talk from the canuck but I see that like TX and FLA you are full of air. It's just warmer air than TX and FLA due to you unfortunate location. While all of you are blowing smoke it looks like CT and MI and the only ones folliwing through on talk. Stig backs down from no man. I am an army or one, I'm just a little hard to locate.


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Lot's of talk from the canuck but I see that like TX and FLA you are full of air. It's just warmer air than TX and FLA due to you unfortunate location. While all of you are blowing smoke it looks like CT and MI and the only ones *folliwing through* on talk. Stig backs down from no man. I am an army or one, I'm just a little hard to locate.


Follow through? Did I miss something? I've seen nothing but numbers from CT.


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> Lot's of talk from the canuck but I see that like TX and FLA you are full of air. It's just warmer air than TX and FLA due to you unfortunate location. While all of you are blowing smoke it looks like CT and MI and the only ones folliwing through on talk. Stig backs down from no man. I am an army or one, I'm just a little hard to locate.


Maybe you didn't read this thread before you posted your :BS. But Texas, Florida, and even Indiana are not just talking :BS. We have been been beating the crap out of each other for the past month, I'd say that we have all put fourth a great effort. If you want to play with the big boys you should at least recognize that.


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> Follow through? Did I miss something? I've seen nothing but numbers from CT.


YOU, miss something?

Unforunately for you though I deffinitely haven't missed anything.









Shot at 2007-11-04

Look familiar? There will be a crater there soon.


----------



## stig

Troop_lee said:


> Maybe you didn't read this thread before you posted your :BS. But Texas, Florida, and even Indiana are not just talking :BS. We have been been beating the crap out of each other for the past month, I'd say that we have all put fourth a great effort. If you want to play with the big boys you should at least recognize that.


*What big boys?* Now I'm missing something. I didn't see any bigboys in here.


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> *What big boys?* Now I'm missing something. I didn't see any bigboys in here.


Ok, maybe we're the Big Kids.:ss


----------



## Papichulo

I think I have sent more individual bombs (Most being substantial; in other words not a lot from Cigarbid if you know what I mean) during the last several months then anybody on this thread, except for RonY11[the sure size of his bomb]. Not only that, I am not finished. Just you guys wait. You are right, there is a lot of hot air in here.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I think I have sent more individual bombs (Most being substantial; in other words not a lot from Cigarbid if you know what I mean) during the last several months then anybody on this thread, except for RonY11[the sure size of his bomb]. Not only that, I am not finished. Just you guys wait. You are right, there is a lot of hot air in here.


I'm not so sure about that Brent. :ss You have sent out a lot of bombs but for some reason everyone chooses to forget about Indiana. oh well, i'm over it. :chk

As for these guys who come into the war about a month too late, all I have to say is that we've been beating each other up for the past month ... have you read the 100+ pages in this thread? Let's see if you late-comers are still standing in a month ... :hn

IN, FL, and TX have already demonstrated that we walk the walk. Now it's your turn. If you want to play with us, don't be surprised if we laugh at you until we see you walk it. :tu


----------



## shaggy

just a reminder..........a canadian designed this...




there can be honor in a strategic retreat :r


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I'm not so sure about that Brent. :ss You have sent out a lot of bombs but for some reason everyone chooses to forget about Indiana. oh well, i'm over it. :chk
> 
> As for these guys who come into the war about a month too late, all I have to say is that we've been beating each other up for the past month ... have you read the 100+ pages in this thread? Let's see if you late-comers are still standing in a month ... :hn
> 
> IN, FL, and TX have already demonstrated that we walk the walk. Now it's your turn. If you want to play with us, don't be surprised if we laugh at you until we see you walk it. :tu


I cannot forget about you and MCS:tu:tu:tu:tu All I have seen lately is hot air. However, it has been a few weeks since multiple beat downs were occuring. Have you noticed this thread's post count? It is huge.


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> I cannot forget about you and MCS:tu:tu:tu:tu All I have seen lately is hot air. However, it has been a few weeks since multiple beat downs were occuring. Have you noticed this thread's post count? It is huge.


I know!! I think it's hilarious that all these other states come in here, talking all big ... only to realize that they are like the 3rd string quarterback yelling "put me in coach!"

Then it gets funnier when they start telling us that we are full of hot air! ha! As if the last 1,000 posts didn't have evidence of destruction.  kids are so cute these days.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I know!! I think it's hilarious that all these other states come in here, talking all big ... only to realize that they are like the 3rd string quarterback yelling "put me in coach!"
> 
> Then it gets funnier when they start telling us that we are full of hot air! ha! As if the last 1,000 posts didn't have evidence of destruction.  kids are so cute these days.


So true. I think I am smoking one of the gems you sent me the BP. It is awesome!!!!!:tu


----------



## snkbyt

don't mind me.............I'm all bark with no byt


----------



## stig

shaggy said:


> just a reminder..........a canadian designed this...
> 
> there can be honor in a strategic retreat :r


So you're telling me that a Canadian designed the dirt hole to leave some heaps of steel in? Yeah,..........I'm impressed.


----------



## wayner123

stig said:


> So you're telling me that a Canadian designed the dirt hole to leave some heaps of steel in? Yeah,..........I'm impressed.


I have to admit, :tpd: on this one. It looks like some large pumpkin cannon.

BTW, has anyone heard from txmatt or Mr.Maduro? Seems the bombs sent finished them off.


----------



## shaggy

that would happen to be the largest gun every built in the world.....look it up....designed by gerald bull.....nicknamed the 'supergun' capabale of launching shells into orbit....or makin florida a sweet memory for all the geriatics that lived there


----------



## wayner123

shaggy said:


> that would happen to be the largest gun every built in the world.....look it up....designed by gerald bull.....nicknamed the 'supergun' capabale of launching shells into orbit....or makin florida a sweet memory for all the geriatics that lived there


Hey,

I did go look him up and found some disturbing facts. I am not one to go into politics, but he invented this gun for Iraq under Saddam. I really wouldn't want to be bragging about that.

Furthermore, and I quote "This was obviously not something that could be moved around. One air strike could destroy it."

Which to me is ironic because, one air strike (stogie bomb) would destroy Canada as well!! :r :r


----------



## wayner123

Well it seems stig is more than just talk. Glad to know that. Too bad he still has delusions about being safe in his bunker.

Here is the damage:










Thanks so much stig for the smokes. And the cd seems like a very cool project. Gonna watch it later this week. Should help in your Chop contest!!:ss


----------



## rack04

I too was hit by stig. Thanks for the great smokes and the DVD. I can't wait to watch it. I guess CT isn't all talk. But now they will learn a lesson, and that lesson is DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS.

Ohh and BTW your comment about "you still haven't found me" is incorrect. I already have your address. If anyone needs it send me a PM.


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Well it seems stig is more than just talk. Glad to know that. Too bad he still has delusions about being safe in his bunker.
> 
> Here is the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much stig for the smokes. And the cd seems like a very cool project. Gonna watch it later this week. Should help in your Chop contest!!:ss


Stig hit me with the same thing, except for a few different cigars. I am really excited to play the CD tomorrow. Sounds interesting:tu As for the sticks, he planted an Oliveros XL - 05, Gurkha Masters Select, 5Vegas A, RYJ Maduro, and Famous 3000 - 05.

Here is what he wrote in the accompanying note and I quote:
_I hope that this will leave a few craters in your front yard and your mailbox. Connecticut doesn't mess around when it come to smokes and bombing runs, especially when it invlovles mass destruction such as this run. Have fun and enjoy the smokes and the DVD, I hope that you all enjoy this. BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stig

P.S. - Don't bother trying, the return address on the postage is wrong. You still haven't found me. _

Thanks Stig!


----------



## The Dakotan

Nice hits going on in here!


----------



## rack04

:mn DC# 0103 8555 7493 2905 5368


----------



## Ron1YY

Stig seems to be a force to be reckoned with!!! I think we need to recruit him on our side of the other war..... And Brooklyn too!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> :mn DC# 0103 8555 7493 2905 5368


Damn that was fast!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> :mn DC# 0103 8555 7493 2905 5368


rack has regrouped! this won't be pretty!


----------



## Ron1YY

That's a Fact!!!!


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Stig Hit me as well, he isn't all talk..... Just mostly talk! 
heres the pic.

Thanks Stig, I'll watch the DVD later on. You really messed up by getting into this.

*Now for the big Hit!

Justin (rack) hit me pretty hard with a MAW / BOMB.

I can't thank you enough for the great Cigars. And the Texas fact sheet is pretty cool too.

Now, we shall focus our efforts on the bigger threat.

*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Nice smokes, enjoy while u can.


----------



## stig

4 down and 1 to go. 
















For this round at least.

Enjoy em' boys.







































Don't ,ake me actualy hit you hard next time.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Stig hit me with the same thing, except for a few different cigars. I am really excited to play the CD tomorrow. Sounds interesting:tu As for the sticks, he planted an Oliveros XL - 05, Gurkha Masters Select, 5Vegas A, RYJ Maduro, and Famous 3000 - 05.
> 
> Here is what he wrote in the accompanying note and I quote:
> _I hope that this will leave a few craters in your front yard and your mailbox. Connecticut doesn't mess around when it come to smokes and bombing runs, especially when it invlovles mass destruction such as this run. Have fun and enjoy the smokes and the DVD, I hope that you all enjoy this. BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> _Stig_
> 
> _P.S. - Don't bother trying, the return address on the postage is wrong. You still haven't found me. _
> 
> Thanks Stig!


just got home to find the same size bomb waiting for me..........chain letter attached read the same...kinda like what you would get from a politician..............thanks for the smokes and DVD.................stay outta the grass


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> just got home to find the same size bomb waiting for me..........chain letter attached read the same...kinda like what you would get from a politician..............thanks for the smokes and DVD.................stay outta the grass


Hope you enjoy them brother, now fon't go snarfing beer out your nose durring the video.


----------



## stig

So now while everyone else is off in the other threads having a pissing contest I can take over this thread and start planning my next series of attacks. Think I'm gonna have to up the payload to do more damage this time around.


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> So now while everyone else is off in the other threads having a pissing contest I can take over this thread and start planning my next series of attacks. Think I'm gonna have to up the payload to do more damage this time around.


I'll wait to see if you survive our first round. It should be a doozy. :tu


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> I'll wait to see if you survive our first round. It should be a doozy. :tu


Would that be the first round of fire that was circling the wrong town yesterday? I got three seperate calls from FedEx yesterday asking me to varify my address, One wanted to know if I was still in Branford, one trying to verify my address in Washington D.C. :tu and my personal favorite *UTAH*. Sounds like organized Chaos to me.


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Would that be the first round of fire that was circling the wrong town yesterday? I got three seperate calls from FedEx yesterday asking me to varify my address, One wanted to know if I was still in Branford, one trying to verify my address in Washington D.C. :tu and my personal favorite *UTAH*. Sounds like organized Chaos to me.


I did not send FedEx. Trust me I have your correct address. *Morse Street.
*


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> I did not send FedEx. Trust me I have your correct address. *Morse Street.
> *


*DOH!*


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> *DOH!*


You know it. :mn


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> You know it. :mn


I'm gonna go find my sand bags now.:sl


----------



## The Dakotan

stig said:


> So now while everyone else is off in the other threads having a pissing contest I can take over this thread and start planning my next series of attacks. Think I'm gonna have to up the payload to do more damage this time around.


You still here?


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> You still here?


I repeat. If anyone wants stig's address PM me.


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> *DOH!*


you can run and try to hide, but in the end all you do is get tired of running (no hiding places left)


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> you can run and try to hide, but in the end all you do is get tired of running (no hiding places left)


While IN, TX, and FL may like bombing the hades out of each other, we don't like people coming in and pushing anyone around. we may fight amongst ourselves ... but we are united in taking out all others (except, rack04 ... he's on my sh1t list now!!! traitor!). :cb


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> While IN, TX, and FL may like bombing the hades out of each other, we don't like people coming in and pushing anyone around. we may fight amongst ourselves ... but we are united in taking out all others (except, rack04 ... he's on my sh1t list now!!! traitor!). :cb


How am I a traitor? Florida and Indiana started a fight and I'm going to see to it that it gets finished.


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> you can run and try to hide, but in the end all you do is get tired of running (no hiding places left)


Those who get tired of running sometimes turn around and fight twice as hard. Sometimes it's like backing a rabid wolverine into a corner and poking it with a stick. You later step back and ask yourself "Is that my treachia lying on the ground?":mn


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> Those who get tired of running sometimes turn around and fight twice as hard. Sometimes it's like backing a rabid wolverine into a corner and poking it with a stick. You later step back and ask yourself "Is that my treachia lying on the ground?":mn


I've got the BBQ sauce I make that will make "wolverine" taste like :chk


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> I've got the BBQ sauce I make that will make "wolverine" taste like :chk


I like :chk

p.s.. I know someone who is dying to get her hands on your sauce recipe.


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> I like :chk
> 
> p.s.. I know someone who is dying to get her hands on your sauce recipe.[/quote]
> 
> besides everyone that has tried it?


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like :chk
> 
> p.s.. I know someone who is dying to get her hands on your sauce recipe.[/quote]
> 
> besides everyone that has tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> Give you a hint, she handed out coordinates for my well synchronized attack against FLA and TX.
Click to expand...


----------



## snkbyt

stig said:


> snkbyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give you a hint, she handed out coordinates for my well synchronized attack against FLA and TX.
> 
> 
> 
> then that would the same person I've bombed twice w/BBQ...................why have you tried it?
Click to expand...


----------



## stig

snkbyt said:


> stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> then that would the same person I've bombed twice w/BBQ...................why have you tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried it but she asked me to plead a case to you for the recipe. How am I doing so far?
Click to expand...


----------



## txmatt

wayner123 said:


> I have to admit, :tpd: on this one. It looks like some large pumpkin cannon.
> 
> BTW, has anyone heard from txmatt or Mr.Maduro? Seems the bombs sent finished them off.


You Wish!! Getting nervous Daisy?? :r


----------



## wayner123

txmatt said:


> You Wish!! Getting nervous Daisy?? :r


Nervous!?? :r

No reply from you in days, I figured you for :hn. Oh well, for now you are still a goner in my book. Talk is cheap, let's see what you got!!


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> So now while everyone else is off in the other threads having a pissing contest I can take over this thread and start planning my next series of attacks. Think I'm gonna have to up the payload to do more damage this time around.


Why are you still here??


----------



## stig

Troop_lee said:


> Why are you still here??


Because it annoys the Southern folk.:ss


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Because it annoys the Southern folk.:ss


Take my advice. Go back to your bunker! :mn


----------



## gocowboys

You guys are crazy.

I love it.


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> Take my advice. Go back to your bunker! :mn


Wah wah wah.


----------



## stig

Well I get home late last night and someone has hit my mailbox with a bunker buster. Rack04 tried to take me out.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-11-09

5 Vegas Miami - Haven't had before
COA Brazilia
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas A
AF Flora Fina (?)
AF Hemingway (?)
Padilla Hybrid - Haven't had before
Padron 
Don Peppin Blue Label - Haven't had before
AF 898 Flora Fina

Thanks brother, you are very thoughtful. I also appreciate them being smaller smokes since it gets harder and harder to smoke anything bigger than a robusto durring the winter here and sometimes even those areen't short enough.:ss


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Well I get home late last night and someone has hit my mailbox with a bunker buster. Rack04 tried to take me out.
> 
> 5 Vegas Miami - Haven't had before
> COA Brazilia
> 5 Vegas Gold
> 5 Vegas A
> AF Flora Fina (?)
> AF Hemingway (?)
> Padilla Hybrid - Haven't had before
> Padron
> Don Peppin Blue Label - Haven't had before
> AF 898 Flora Fina


Yeah seems I tend to buy more and more petit corona and robusto sizes. The 5 Vegas Miami is blended by Pepin and is a good smoke. I can't remember what the first Arturo Fuente is but the second is a Chateau Fuente Sungrown. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## snkbyt

not bad Justin..............not bad :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Nice Hit Justin!!!! Very Nice!!!!


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Very nice indeed! 

It sure did get quite in here ... o


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> It sure did get quite in here ... o


That's because our North Vs. Florida has stolen the spotlight temporarily, have no fear, we'll share the sunshine, but i think the FL crew is reinforcing there hurricane shelters, and tying down all the trailers for the impending impact of a severe northern storm.


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's because our North Vs. Florida has stolen the spotlight temporarily, have no fear, we'll share the sunshine, but i think the FL crew is reinforcing there hurricane shelters, and tying down all the trailers for the impending impact of a severe northern storm.


I think the meteorologists are predicting a storm ... but you know how that goes, usually they don't know what they hell they are talking about. :r I think there should be a new rule in these threads: you can't talk until you've bombed people. 

zya ltr: i've used the keychain knife A LOT. I forgot how handy it is! Thanks!


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's because our North Vs. Florida has stolen the spotlight temporarily, have no fear, we'll share the sunshine, but i think the FL crew is reinforcing there hurricane shelters, and tying down all the trailers for the impending impact of a severe northern storm.


ooowait and see


----------



## Troop_lee

Nice hit Justin!! 

ZYA_LTR... Keep talking, Just keep talking!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's because our North Vs. Florida has stolen the spotlight temporarily, have no fear, *we'll share the sunshine*, but i think the FL crew is reinforcing there hurricane shelters, and tying down all the trailers for the impending impact of a severe northern storm.


We like to share, it's enough for us all.
Hope fl is getting ready for the worst:mn:mn


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We like to share, it's enough for us all.
> Hope fl is getting ready for the worst:mn:mn


You keep talking the talk and I'll walk the walk.

And what is up with pushing your launch date back?? Is that normal for you Northern boys?? Keep pushing it back till nothing happens at all?? :r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> You keep talking the talk and I'll walk the walk.
> 
> * And what is up with pushing your launch date back?? Is that normal for you Northern boys?? Keep pushing it back till nothing happens at all??* :r:r


I'm sure thats what they are doing. :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> I think the meteorologists are predicting a storm ... but you know how that goes, usually they don't know what they hell they are talking about. :r I think there should be a new rule in these threads: you can't talk until you've bombed people.
> 
> zya ltr: i've used the keychain knife A LOT. I forgot how handy it is! Thanks!


Glad you are getting use out of it, and as for meteorologists, they are pretty safe here in MI, usually the forecast could just read.."Partly sunny with a chance of clouds and rain in the morning, high of 90 with a low of 32, chance for en evening snow shower, with 90% humidity.



Troop_lee said:


> Nice hit Justin!!
> 
> ZYA_LTR... Keep talking, Just keep talking!


Oh baby, the talk cometh, and actions shall soon follow.

Like a broken record,

D-Day cometh

D-Day cometh



wayner123 said:


> You keep talking the talk and I'll walk the walk.
> 
> And what is up with pushing your launch date back?? Is that normal for you Northern boys?? Keep pushing it back till nothing happens at all?? :r:r


Don't worry about the launch date, changing it only confuses your opponent, but have no fear, when the time comes, were gonna make it rain.


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Don't worry about the launch date, changing it only confuses your opponent, but have no fear, when the time comes, were gonna make it rain.












:r:r:r

When the time comes?? At the rate you are going, we are looking around 2059. Thanks, maybe my grandkids will enjoy the bomb.


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> When the time comes?? At the rate you are going, we are looking around 2059. Thanks, maybe my grandkids will enjoy the bomb.


Yeah, maybe they will show up for me to enjoy with my son when he turns 18? :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Don't worry about the launch date, changing it only confuses your opponent, but have no fear, when the time comes, were gonna make it rain.


I think you were the one that got confused!!! :r



wayner123 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> When the time comes?? At the rate you are going, we are looking around 2059. Thanks, maybe my grandkids will enjoy the bomb.


:tpd:


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Yeah seems I tend to buy more and more petit corona and robusto sizes. The 5 Vegas Miami is blended by Pepin and is a good smoke. I can't remember what the first Arturo Fuente is but the second is a Chateau Fuente Sungrown. Hope you enjoy.


Nice hit! If I only had Stig's addy. Send it to me Rack04:tu:chk


----------



## rack04

PM sent. Go get 'em Brent.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Fine then, i'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Fine then, i'm taking my ball and going home.


don't forget your flapping lips................................................................:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

snkbyt said:


> don't forget your flapping lips................................................................:r


That was funny, I don't care who ya' are :r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I dunno, i look at some of the other post counts, and posts/day counts, and i see who the real attention whores are, i'm still just a little guy on the whoreing chain.


----------



## Ron1YY

ZYA_LTR said:


> I dunno, i look at some of the other post counts, and posts/day counts, and i see who the real attention whores are, i'm still just a little guy on the whoreing chain.


We all have to start somewhere :r :r

Ron


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> Fine then, i'm taking my ball and going home.


Awww, don't get mad and leave. Here's an idea... instead of talking so much try taking action!! :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

wayner123 said:


> Awww, don't get mad and leave. Here's an idea... instead of talking so much try taking action!! :tu


D-Day cometh


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Did some1 call4a P-Whore?????


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did some1 call4a P-Whore?????


:r:r


----------



## wayner123

ZYA_LTR said:


> D-Day cometh


Exactly, what I was talking about..... blah blah blah


----------



## txmatt

meep

.


----------



## JCK

is this war not over yet?


----------



## Papichulo

khubli said:


> is this war not over yet?


Ji, I don't think so. We still have 80% of our team that will soon unload on FL:tu:ro


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Ji, I don't think so. We still have 80% of our team that will soon unload on FL:tu:ro


ONLY IF THEY KNEW


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Ji, I don't think so. We still have 80% of our team that will soon unload on FL:tu:ro


80% of what team?

TX has been done for a while. You must be talking about the thread booker started.


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> 80% of what team?
> 
> TX has been done for a while. You must be talking about the thread booker started.


Wayne, granted I was the receiver on the nuclear bomb called Ron and Alex. However, TX did not send out any nukes, but our total effort and bombing wiped you guys off the map. You need to sharpen your math skills:tu:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Papichulo said:


> Wayne, granted I was the receiver on the nuclear bomb called Ron and Alex. However, *TX did not send out any nukes*, but our total effort and bombing wiped you guys off the map. *You need to sharpen your math skills*:tu:chk


:r yep there on the ropes.:mn


----------



## opus

txmatt continued the assault on the xox bunker today with a smart bomb. An awesome coffee mug that is insulated, home roasted coffee that smells delicious, and a bevy of cigars that I have never had before. These will all be sampled tomorrow morning in preparation for the big game at Noon. Thank you Sir! Mrs. xox thanks you also.
http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb160003rl7.jpg


----------



## DETROITPHA357

opusxox said:


> txmatt continued the assault on the xox bunker today with a smart bomb. An awesome coffee mug that is insulated, home roasted coffee that smells delicious, and a bevy of cigars that I have never had before. These will all be sampled tomorrow morning in preparation for the big game at Noon. Thank you Sir! Mrs. xox thanks you also.
> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb160011il0.jpg





opusxox said:


> txmatt continued the assault on the xox bunker today with a smart bomb. An awesome coffee mug that is insulated, home roasted coffee that smells delicious, and a bevy of cigars that I have never had before. These will all be sampled tomorrow morning in preparation for the big game at Noon. Thank you Sir! Mrs. xox thanks you also.
> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb160003rl7.jpg


He hit me BRO357, Payback is yours..
enjoy the smokes.:tu


----------



## opus

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He hit me BRO357, Payback is yours..
> enjoy the smokes.:tu


oops, only one is the hit from txmatt. The one with the coffee. Trying to do too many things at once. BTW GO BUCKEYES!!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

opusxox said:


> oops, only one is the hit from txmatt. The one with the coffee. Trying to do too many things at once. BTW GO HOME BUCKEYES!!!!


Hell yeah, the buckeyes are going home with one more in the "L" column tomorrow....woo hoo welcome to the BIG HOUSE........GO BLUE


----------



## DETROITPHA357

opusxox said:


> oops, only one is the hit from txmatt. The one with the coffee. Trying to do too many things at once. BTW GO Michigan Blue!!!!


Oh yeah u like Michigan as well.....


----------



## White97Jimmy

GO BLUE!!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

To bad it's such short notice, but James and I are heading somewhere to watch the OSU devastation by Michigan today, we should have arranged a mini-herf, damnit.


----------



## opus

opusxox said:


> GO BUCKEYES!!!!


:ss:tu


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> To bad it's such short notice, but James and I are heading somewhere to watch the OSU devastation by Michigan today, we should have arranged a mini-herf, damnit.


FL Crew herf'ed our azzs off yesterday :ss


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> FL Crew herf'ed our azzs off yesterday :ss


Yeah, you guys were the halk of the towne (CS)


----------



## stig

Got home Friday night and found just a post from my mailbox and an angry note from my mail carrier on some burnt pieces of paper. In the midst there was a box with a return address and no name but my super spies tell me the Papichulo is the one who has handed down this insanity.



There are 4 sticks in here that I have not treied before. Thanks man, looking forward to smoking all of these while I plot.:ss



I also smoked the 5 Vegas Miami from Rack04, never had one before but smoked it while I was outside chopping wood (Seemed like the manly thing to do) and it was wonderful. I may have to pick up some more of those.


----------



## Papichulo

stig said:


> Got home Friday night and found just a post from my mailbox and an angry note from my mail carrier on some burnt pieces of paper. In the midst there was a box with a return address and no name but my super spies tell me the Papichulo is the one who has handed down this insanity.
> 
> There are 4 sticks in here that I have not treied before. Thanks man, looking forward to smoking all of these while I plot.:ss
> 
> I also smoked the 5 Vegas Miami from Rack04, never had one before but smoked it while I was outside chopping wood (Seemed like the manly thing to do) and it was wonderful. I may have to pick up some more of those.


It was me... Enjoy them:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

stig said:


> Got home Friday night and found just a post from my mailbox and an angry note from my mail carrier on some burnt pieces of paper. In the midst there was a box with a return address and no name but my super spies tell me the Papichulo is the one who has handed down this insanity.
> 
> There are 4 sticks in here that I have not treied before. Thanks man, looking forward to smoking all of these while I plot.:ss
> 
> I also smoked the 5 Vegas Miami from Rack04, never had one before but smoked it while I was outside chopping wood (Seemed like the manly thing to do) and it was wonderful. I may have to pick up some more of those.


You'll enjoy the Punch rare corojo, just had on last night, and it was a pleasant smoke, enjoyed it with "white97Jimmy" at the local B&M and relaxed watching some western movie, and BSing.


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> You'll enjoy the Punch rare corojo, just had on last night, and it was a pleasant smoke, enjoyed it with "white97Jimmy" at the local B&M and relaxed watching some western movie, and BSing.


We watched "How the West Was Won". And I enjoyed the new RyJ Habana Reserve.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> We watched "How the West Was Won". And I enjoyed the new RyJ Habana Reserve.


Yeah, yeah that's it, smoking and westerns, gotta herf and watch "outlaw josey wales" Clint is the man.


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah, yeah that's it, smoking and westerns, gotta herf and watch "outlaw josey wales" Clint is the man.


at last we can agree on something


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> at last we can agree on something


Must be the 8 years i lived in Florida, see i know that you guys aren't really all that bad...oh wait here comes the crew...
,
,
,
Down with Florida!!!
BBQ Gator for everybody
:tu


----------

